# Pure quello è tradimento, camerati!



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

*Pure quello è tradimento, camerati!*

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...nta_anche_il_figlio_di_-80958908/?ref=HREC1-4

la domanda che mi pongo è questa.
Premetto che all'epoca del caso Marrazzo provai una pena immensa per la giornalista sua ex moglie
dal quale si è separato, ma mi chiedo:
cosa cavolo c'entra la Mussolini - donna che peraltro mi è sempre stata sul cazzo per motivi
squisitamente politici - con le malefatte del marito ?
Perchè deve pagare lei le conseguenze di un tradimento, anzi di un reato grave
commesso dal marito ?


PS sulla autodifesa di Florani, glisso :sbatti:
ogni uomo normale sulla faccia della terra credo che sappia riconoscere il fisico di una giovinetta
di 15 o 14 anni da quello ben diverso di una ragazza di 19 anni....
:unhappy:


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

*Proprio per questo ieri il Garante della Privacy è intervenuto per chiedere il rispetto della parlamentare e della sua famiglia.

copio e incollo.

*scusate ma stavolta faccio l'Oscuro della situazione. 
Quando sono i poveri cristi di questa terra ad essere coinvolti loro malgrado in situazioni
di questo tipo, con pubblico ludibrio e sputtanamento mega-galattico
il signor garante della privacy delle mie balle chiude gli occhietti ....
quando ad essere coinvolti sono parlamentari, ecco che si risveglia dal torpore
e interviene a tutela.
Che Paese di merda, scusate eh....*

*


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

*Ho trovato le parole: sono della Terragni*

Per aver scritto sulla mia pagina Facebook: “*Ad Alessandra Mussolini è capitata una cosa tremenda. Non si può non solidarizzare con lei*” (mi riferisco evidentemente alla vicenda del marito indagato per la vicenda delle baby-prostitute dei Parioli), *sono stata duramente rampognata.*
La cosa più gentile che mi hanno risposto è “_cazzi suoi_“, e poi “_*è la legge del karma*“, “Io non solidarizzo certo con chi ha urlato meglio fascista che frocio, con chi ha giustificato e votato un presidente del consiglio che andava a letto con una minorenne”, ” Un po’ di purgatorio (3000 anni?) se lo merita tutto”, “Che goduria ce la togliamo dagli schermi”, “Andasse a farsi ricostruire dal chirurgo plastico”, ” la Mussolini invocava la *castrazione chimica per i pedofili.*.. La applicherebbe oggi anche al marito?”, ” La mentalità di suo marito è la stessa grazie alla quale lei ha firmato un DDL che vorrebbe normalizzare la prostituzione senza dire una parola sui clienti che con la loro domanda sostengono un mercato per il quale vengono schiavizzate migliaia a migliaia di donne e bambine (milioni nel mondo)”_.
E così via. Oltre all’ovvio: si deve solidarizzare con le ragazzine, non con lei (come se le due solidarietà fossero in alternativa). E al non-ovvio: praticamente *neanche una parola su quel marito che ha fatto tanto male a una ragazzina di 15 anni, e anche, dall’altro lato, alla sua famiglia e ai suoi figli.*
Chi mi conosce può intuire la mia vivissima antipatia politica per Alessandra Mussolini. Ma questo non mi impedisce un *sentimento di umana compassione.* Ti capita una cosa del genere e la tua vita deflagra. E’ un attimo, e non sai più chi sia l’uomo con cui hai condiviso la vita. Sei ridotta in poltiglia, ma devi mantenere la lucidità necessaria per parare il colpo ai figli. *Non siamo nel prosaico del tradimento, che pure fa male: qui è l’apocalisse.*
Mi avventuro anche a fare un pensiero sul *quell’inspiegabile -per me- che è la sessualità maschile.* Che un uomo possa desiderare una fanciulla forse arrivo a capirlo. Che invece quel desiderio arrivi ad agirlo, pagando le prestazioni sessuali di una quasi-bambina, sapendo di commettere, prima ancora che un reato, un gesto umanamente violentissimo nei confronti di quella creatura, rischiando oltretutto di buttare all’aria la propria vita, quella della propria famiglia e dei propri figli, oltre a quella della ragazzina… be’, questo no. Questo non lo so proprio comprendere. *L’incontrollabilità di quell’impulso mi sfugge*. Mai provato nulla del genere nella mia vita. E grazie al cielo.
*Qui sono tutti vittime (le ragazzine, la moglie, i figli, le rispettive famiglia) di una sessualità maschile fuori controllo.*
Tornando a lei (*sui SN viene fatta a pezzi, le si chiede che si dimetta da parlamentare, si sghignazza, le si augurano le peggio cose*): in effetti sì, quello che le è capitato si potrebbe anche leggere come una nemesi, come “legge del Karma”. Come una tragica e beffarda messa alla prova. Il che non toglie nulla alla mia umana compassione. Io la provo. E se è una nemesi, forse la provo anche di più.
Quando una persona cade, e cade così male, (in questo caso, quando cade perché gli è caduto addosso il marito a peso morto) *io non festeggio, nemmeno se è un nemico*. Non riesco a prendermi una soddisfazione: è troppo amara per il mio stomaco. Provo compassione per suo nonno, quando vedo le immagini del suo corpo appeso a un distributore a cento metri da casa mia. Figuriamoci per lei.
*Non intendo privarmi del sentimento risanante della compassione.*


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per aver scritto sulla mia pagina Facebook: “*Ad Alessandra Mussolini è capitata una cosa tremenda. Non si può non solidarizzare con lei*” (mi riferisco evidentemente alla vicenda del marito indagato per la vicenda delle baby-prostitute dei Parioli), *sono stata duramente rampognata.*
> La cosa più gentile che mi hanno risposto è “_cazzi suoi_“, e poi “_*è la legge del karma*“, “Io non solidarizzo certo con chi ha urlato meglio fascista che frocio, con chi ha giustificato e votato un presidente del consiglio che andava a letto con una minorenne”, ” Un po’ di purgatorio (3000 anni?) se lo merita tutto”, “Che goduria ce la togliamo dagli schermi”, “Andasse a farsi ricostruire dal chirurgo plastico”, ” la Mussolini invocava la *castrazione chimica per i pedofili.*.. La applicherebbe oggi anche al marito?”, ” La mentalità di suo marito è la stessa grazie alla quale lei ha firmato un DDL che vorrebbe normalizzare la prostituzione senza dire una parola sui clienti che con la loro domanda sostengono un mercato per il quale vengono schiavizzate migliaia a migliaia di donne e bambine (milioni nel mondo)”_.
> E così via. Oltre all’ovvio: si deve solidarizzare con le ragazzine, non con lei (come se le due solidarietà fossero in alternativa). E al non-ovvio: praticamente *neanche una parola su quel marito che ha fatto tanto male a una ragazzina di 15 anni, e anche, dall’altro lato, alla sua famiglia e ai suoi figli.*
> Chi mi conosce può intuire la mia vivissima antipatia politica per Alessandra Mussolini. Ma questo non mi impedisce un *sentimento di umana compassione.* Ti capita una cosa del genere e la tua vita deflagra. E’ un attimo, e non sai più chi sia l’uomo con cui hai condiviso la vita. Sei ridotta in poltiglia, ma devi mantenere la lucidità necessaria per parare il colpo ai figli. *Non siamo nel prosaico del tradimento, che pure fa male: qui è l’apocalisse.*
> ...


ottima cosa per chi la prova, non c'e' cosa peggiore per chi la cerca


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

infatti il titolo dell'intervento di Terragni si chiama *"pietà l'è morta".*

ma basta guardare il profilo facebook della presidente della Camera, scrive e la fanno
a pezzettini tutti i giorni, donne comprese (credo che si siano fermate solamente l'8 marzo).

perchè la gente è diventata cattiva e insensibile, tutto qui.
non so cosa ci sia da sghignazzare o ironizzare su una disgrazia dle genere.


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> infatti il titolo dell'intervento di Terragni si chiama *"pietà l'è morta".*
> 
> ma basta guardare il profilo facebook della presidente della Camera, scrive e la fanno
> a pezzettini tutti i giorni, donne comprese (credo che si siano fermate solamente l'8 marzo).
> ...


una persona come la Mussolini che aizzava le masse alla castrazione dei pedofili, che tirava fuori l'argomento anche a sproposito, scoprirsi sposata ad un pedofilo, e puttaniere, non può non finire oggetto di scherni e ironie. Le viene applicata la stessa logica che applicava lei nei suoi comizi, ovvero assenza di tolleranza contro chi sbaglia.

Per quanto riguarda le ragazzine è triste che si vendessero per permettersi dei lussi, ma uno della sua sessualità fa ciò che vuole, e non è affatto raro che una ragazzina a 14 anni abbia già avuto rapporti sessuali.

I pedofili secondo me sono quelli attratti dai bambini, sotto gli 11-12 anni. Sopra tale età non la considero pedofilia, ma stronzaggine.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> una persona come la Mussolini che aizzava le masse alla castrazione dei pedofili, che tirava fuori l'argomento anche a sproposito, scoprirsi *sposata ad un* *pedofilo*, e puttaniere, non può non finire oggetto di scherni e ironie. Le viene applicata la stessa logica che applicava lei nei suoi comizi, ovvero assenza di tolleranza contro chi sbaglia.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le ragazzine è triste che si vendessero per permettersi dei lussi, ma uno della sua sessualità fa ciò che vuole, e non è affatto raro che una ragazzina a 14 anni abbia già avuto rapporti sessuali.
> 
> I *pedofili secondo me* sono quelli attratti dai bambini, sotto gli 11-12 anni. Sopra tale età non la considero pedofilia, ma stronzaggine.


beh scusami...ma questo Floriani è andato con fanciulle di 14 a.
quindi secondo quello che hai scritto non sarebbe "pedofilo".

a me personalmente, pare un porcone oltre che un grosso farabutto pervertito.


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> una persona come la Mussolini che aizzava le masse alla castrazione dei pedofili, che tirava fuori l'argomento anche a sproposito, scoprirsi sposata ad un pedofilo, e puttaniere, non può non finire oggetto di scherni e ironie. Le viene applicata la stessa logica che applicava lei nei suoi comizi, ovvero assenza di tolleranza contro chi sbaglia.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le ragazzine è triste che si vendessero per permettersi dei lussi, ma uno della sua sessualità fa ciò che vuole, e non è affatto raro che una ragazzina a 14 anni abbia già avuto rapporti sessuali.
> 
> I pedofili secondo me sono quelli attratti dai bambini, sotto gli 11-12 anni. Sopra tale età non la considero pedofilia, ma stronzaggine.



Che colpa ne ha se ha sposato un puttaniere?

Mica è la sola!

A me dispiace per lei e per i loro figli.

Poi ti contraddici, consideri pedofili  quelli che vanno con bambine sotto i 12, le baby prostitute ne avevano 15/16.

Quindi questo è solo un puttaniere e,  chi li capisce poi sti uomini, ricco, un bell'uomo, poteva trovarne a josa ovunque, no, le va a cercare in rete e le paga.. Boh.

Il fatto che lei condannasse i pedofili le fa onore.

Si è battuta molto anche per modificare la condanna per stupro da condanna contro la morale in condanna contro la persona.

Un fatto del genere non lo merita proprio nessuna moglie ne nessun figlio. Nessuno. Neanche se si chiama Mussolini.


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> beh scusami...ma questo Floriani è andato con fanciulle di 14 a.
> quindi secondo quello che hai scritto non sarebbe "pedofilo".
> 
> a me personalmente, pare un porcone oltre che un grosso farabutto pervertito.


È pedofilo per la legge, che ha posto il limite a 18 anni. Ed è un limite corretto come regola generale, in quanto può esserci un abuso di persona non perfettamente in grado di intendere e volere ciò che sta facendo. Diverso se entrambi sono minori, in quanto si suppone manchi la corruzione. Sono regole generali, poi sta al giudice comprendere bene la situazione e valutare correttamente la pericolosità sociale dell'imputato.

Non considero malato di pedofilia un adulto attratto sessualmente da una quindicenne, ma lo considero pericoloso socialmente nel momento in cui dovesse mettere in pratica la sua attrazione. Tale caso è ancora peggiore rispetto al vero malato di pedofilia, che risponde ad un istinto che non riesce a controllare. Il primo merita la galera, il secondo ha bisogno di una clinica. 

Abbiamo avuto delle Miss Italia di quindici anni...


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che colpa ne ha se ha sposato un puttaniere?
> 
> Mica è la sola!
> 
> ...


Se avrá per suo marito la stessa intransigenza che ha sempre dimostrato per gli altri nella medesima situazione, nessuna colpa.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che colpa ne ha se ha sposato un puttaniere?
> Mica è la sola!
> A me dispiace per lei e per i loro figli.
> Poi ti contraddici, consideri pedofili  quelli che vanno con bambine sotto i 12, le baby prostitute ne avevano 15/16.
> ...


ascolta....non bisogna capirli....bisogna punirli e biasimarli. 
uomini che vanno con donne a pagamento purtroppo ce ne sono tanti,
il punto è che queste disgraziatamente erano ragazzine.
sono cose che avvengono nei Paesi esotici, è forse uno dei primissimi casi in cui
la prostituzione minorile si accerta in Italia eseguita da italiani.

sulla A. Mussolini, passo, avrà anche promosso delle buone leggi ma come politica non valeva nulla.


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ascolta....non bisogna capirli....bisogna punirli e biasimarli.
> uomini che vanno con donne a pagamento purtroppo ce ne sono tanti,
> il punto è che queste disgraziatamente erano ragazzine.
> sono cose che avvengono nei Paesi esotici, è forse uno dei primissimi casi in cui
> ...


Uno dei primissimi casi? Diciamo che negli ultimi mesi se ne è parlato molto, ma inteso più come riflesso alla crisi economica e dei valori morali. Ma fatti del genere ci sono sempre stati. Che poi abbiamo tutt'ora un influente uomo politico che a 70 anni andava con le ragazzine minorenni, dicendo di non sapere che fossero minorenni.


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ascolta....non bisogna capirli....bisogna punirli e biasimarli.
> uomini che vanno con donne a pagamento purtroppo ce ne sono tanti,
> il punto è che queste disgraziatamente erano ragazzine.
> sono cose che avvengono nei Paesi esotici, è forse uno dei primissimi casi in cui
> ...



Di politici che valgono poco ne abbiamo avuti troppi, altrimenti il Paese non sarebbe messo cosi male.

Io ho sempre votato all'opposto, quindi puoi immaginare politicamente come mi potesse piacere, se non appunto quando si è occupata di certi temi, ma come moglie e come madre mi dispiace molto per lei.

Sugli uomini che pagano le donne, in certi casi lo posso capire, ma non per uno cosi che a mio parere di donne ne poteva avere quante ne voleva e pure minorenni, senza pagarle.

Possibile non gli sia sfiorata l'idea che rischiava anni di galera? E la sua famiglia?????

La posizione in vista della moglie????? Senza la quale la posizione ai vertici delle FS l'avrebbe vista con il binocolo.

Niente, un altro, uno dei molti  che ragiona con l'u...gola!


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Uno dei primissimi casi? Diciamo che negli ultimi mesi se ne è parlato molto, ma inteso più come riflesso alla crisi economica e dei valori morali. Ma fatti del genere ci sono sempre stati. Che poi abbiamo tutt'ora un influente uomo politico che a 70 anni andava con le ragazzine minorenni, dicendo di non sapere che fossero minorenni.


baby prostitute italiane (under 14-16) con italiani? Fatti commessi in Italia ?

mai sentito, ma può darsi che sia come dici tu.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> una persona come la Mussolini che aizzava le masse alla castrazione dei pedofili, che tirava fuori l'argomento anche a sproposito, scoprirsi sposata ad un pedofilo, e puttaniere, non può non finire oggetto di scherni e ironie. Le viene applicata la stessa logica che applicava lei nei suoi comizi, ovvero assenza di tolleranza contro chi sbaglia.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le ragazzine è triste che si vendessero per permettersi dei lussi, ma uno della sua sessualità fa ciò che vuole, e non è affatto raro che una ragazzina a 14 anni abbia già avuto rapporti sessuali.
> 
> I pedofili secondo me sono quelli attratti dai bambini, sotto gli 11-12 anni. Sopra tale età non la considero pedofilia, ma stronzaggine.


Il fatto che tu non provi vergogna a scrivere cose del genere dice molto del degrado etico della cultura italiana.
E non ti dico quante cose ripugnanti hai scritto.
Mi auguro solo che tu (e chi la pensa come te) non abbia figli a cui trasmettere questi pensieri.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> infatti il titolo dell'intervento di Terragni si chiama *"pietà l'è morta".*
> 
> ma basta guardare il profilo facebook della presidente della Camera, scrive e la fanno
> a pezzettini tutti i giorni, donne comprese (credo che si siano fermate solamente l'8 marzo).
> ...


Ma quella e' una testa di cazzo cosmica che si fregia continuamente anche di quel suo cognome di merda e di cio' che fece quella merda del nonno inneggiando all'apologia di fascismo ogni due per tre......

l'unico che si salvava era il padre ed infatti passo' indenne il periodo post liberazione...

percio' le rampogne e le contumelie ce stanno tutte e mi meraviglio che vi meravigliate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu non provi vergogna a scrivere cose del genere dice molto del degrado etico della cultura italiana.
> E non ti dico quante cose ripugnanti hai scritto.
> Mi auguro solo che tu (e chi la pensa come te) non abbia figli a cui trasmettere questi pensieri.


Il rispetto delle altrui opinioni è alla base di ogni carta costituzionale e di ogni società evoluta. Al contrario dal desiderio di un genocidio delle opinioni non condivise è spesso scaturito il genocidio di popoli.

Mi auguro solo che tu (e chi la pensa come te) non trovi un leader in cui identificarsi.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che colpa ne ha se ha sposato un puttaniere?
> 
> Mica è la sola!
> 
> ...


Se avesse preso le distanze dalla merda del nonno si sarebbe stati piu' tolleranti ed invece approfitta della democrazia manco meritandosela...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> una persona come la Mussolini che aizzava le masse alla castrazione dei pedofili, che tirava fuori l'argomento anche a sproposito, scoprirsi sposata ad un pedofilo, e puttaniere, non può non finire oggetto di scherni e ironie. Le viene applicata la stessa logica che applicava lei nei suoi comizi, ovvero assenza di tolleranza contro chi sbaglia.
> *
> Per quanto riguarda le ragazzine è triste che si vendessero per permettersi dei lussi, ma uno della sua sessualità fa ciò che vuole, *e non è affatto raro che una ragazzina a 14 anni abbia già avuto rapporti sessuali.
> 
> I pedofili secondo me sono quelli attratti dai bambini, sotto gli 11-12 anni. Sopra tale età non la considero pedofilia, ma stronzaggine.


ha 14 anni non credo ci sia la maturità necessaria per  ponderare tale scelta, peraltro alcune ragazzine a quel l'età non hanno avuto nemmeno il menarca quindi biologicamente parlando sono ancora bambine


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se avrá per suo marito la stessa intransigenza che ha sempre dimostrato per gli altri nella medesima situazione, nessuna colpa.


Si' ma sta merda umana come puo',come le altre merde della sua parte politica, partecipare ad un Family Day e continuare a fare le paladine ipocrite e legiferare anche da baciapile?...

si dovrebbe solo dimettere e sparire su un'isola deserta o suicidarse cor gas...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu non provi vergogna a scrivere cose del genere dice molto del degrado etico della cultura italiana.
> E non ti dico quante cose ripugnanti hai scritto.
> Mi auguro solo che tu (e chi la pensa come te) non abbia figli a cui trasmettere questi pensieri.


Presente ed ho pure figliato...:mrgreen:

e mi fija e' venuta su pure benissimo...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il rispetto delle altrui opinioni è alla base di ogni carta costituzionale e di ogni società evoluta. Al contrario dal desiderio di un genocidio delle opinioni non condivise è spesso scaturito il genocidio di popoli.
> 
> Mi auguro solo che tu (e chi la pensa come te) non trovi un leader in cui identificarsi.


Genocidio delle opinioni (bello questo termine) per trovare ripugnante considerare ragazzine di quattordici anni "scopabili" perché tanto fanno sesso?
Ahj ripigliate! E rifletti su quello che pensi, piuttosto che preoccuparti di controbattere a me.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Marzo 2014)

Pensare che andare con una quattordicenne non sia pedofilia mi sembra un delirio. 
Diciamo che forse si potrebbe abbassare a 16 anni l'età di un reato così schifoso, ma 14 anni non si può leggere.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Genocidio delle opinioni (bello questo termine) per trovare ripugnante considerare ragazzine di quattordici anni "scopabili" perché tanto fanno sesso?
> Ahj ripigliate! E rifletti su quello che pensi, piuttosto che preoccuparti di controbattere a me.


ma piantala che hai stravolto a tuo uso e consumo quel passaggio...

l'altro giorno hanno pubblicato i dialoghi standard di branchi sempre esistiti e che consideravano sfigate chi a 14 anni fosse ancora vergine...

per non parlare dei dialoghi intercettati  con i propri genitori e fratelli dei mignottoni anche minorenni che andavano e venivano da hARdCORE...


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

che dire ... è una tristezza e quasi quasi mi sorge per giunta l'idea, 
che tu, Zod, parli così, perché piacciano a te ... e tu ti senti assolutamente normale. 

A 14 anni, ci si trova sulla soglia tra bambina e ragazzina ... 

Non si può leggere quello che scrivi ... è delirante, assurdo proprio ... 

Da dove nasce questa idea tua? ... 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensare che andare con una quattordicenne non sia pedofilia mi sembra un delirio.
> Diciamo che forse si potrebbe abbassare a 16 anni l'età di un reato così schifoso, ma 14 anni non si può leggere.
> 
> Buscopann


Vabbe' sarebbe da rivedere ma pensa che nell'antica grecia i sapienti infondevano la loro sapienza ai fanciulli che educavano anche inculandoseli nel vero senso della parola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che dire ... è una tristezza e quasi quasi mi sorge per giunta l'idea,
> che Zod parli così, perché piacciano a te ... e tu ti senti assolutamente normale.
> ...


Io pero' non ho letto che si scoperebbe una 14enne ma che giustifica le trojette che bazzicavano arcore per es. o miss Italia......

se so' d'accordo i loro genitori che cazzo ce voj fa' tu?....educa tua figlia con altri valori e fregatene...a quelli gli tolgono la patria potesta' quando scoperti...


----------



## Buscopann (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' sarebbe da rivedere ma pensa che nell'antica grecia i sapienti infondevano la loro sapienza ai fanciulli che educavano anche inculandoseli nel vero senso della parola...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Beh. I Romani sono stati un grande popolo. Ma si divertivano come matti al colosseo con le belve e i gladiatori. Fortunatamente ora allo stadio si gioca solo a calcio. Un pò siamo evoluti :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io pero' non ho letto che si scoperebbe una 14enne ma che giustifica le trojette che bazzicavano arcore per es. o miss Italia......
> 
> se so' d'accordo i loro genitori che cazzo ce voj fa' tu?....educa tua figlia con altri valori e fregatene...a quelli gli tolgono la patria potesta' quando scoperti...



Ciao,

ed io ho scritto, che mi fa sorgere questa idea,
visto come ne parla e che le ritiene non da proteggere,
ma che possono fare della loro sessualità quello che vogliono. 

Cosa dice una cosa così? Come le vede allora?
Dimmelo tu? 


sienne


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che dire ... è una tristezza e quasi quasi mi sorge per giunta l'idea,
> che tu, Zod, parli così, perché piacciano a te ... e tu ti senti assolutamente normale.
> ...


David Hamilton, cerca le suo foto su google. Ha venduto più lui da solo che tutti gli altri fotografi del suo tempo. Io penso sia normale essere attratti dalla bellezza di una quattordicenne, non è normale invece corromperla per andarci a letto, in quanto denota pericolosità sociale.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh. I Romani sono stati un grande popolo. Ma si divertivano come matti al colosseo con le belve e i gladiatori. Fortunatamente ora allo stadio si gioca solo a calcio. Un pò siamo evoluti :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Tu dici?...e' rimasta intatta invece la violenza che si scatena in quel rito collettivo come negli altri...

prendi i rave party o i suicidi in massa che organizzano anche su internet specialmente i Giapponesi...

comunque specifico che per me il target parte dalle trentenni a salire e non a scendere...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> David Hamilton, cerca le suo foto su google. Ha venduto più lui da solo che tutti gli altri fotografi del suo tempo. Io penso sia normale essere attratti dalla bellezza di una quattordicenne, non è normale invece corromperla per andarci a letto, in quanto denota pericolosità sociale.



Ciao 

perché lo trovi normale?

Una quattordicenne non preparata ... 
sembra ancora una bambina ... 



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu dici?...e' rimasta intatta invece la violenza che si scatena in quel rito collettivo come negli altri...
> 
> prendi i rave party o i suicidi in massa che organizzano anche su internet specialmente i Giapponesi...
> 
> ...


La follia c'è sempre stata e sempre ci sarà.  Ma un conto è la follia, un conto ritenere normale divertirsi andando a veder morire la gente.
Qualcosa è cambiato. All'epoca la vita aveva meno valore. E così anche altri valori erano poco riconosciuti.
Oggi ci sono tanti altri problemi. Sicuramente c'è meno cultura rispetto ad allora.  Ma moltissime tare sociali fortunatamente si sono solo un ricordo

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La follia c'è sempre stata e sempre ci sarà.  Ma un conto è la follia, un conto ritenere normale divertirsi andando a veder morire la gente.
> Qualcosa è cambiato. All'epoca la vita aveva meno valore. E così anche altri valori erano poco riconosciuti.
> Oggi ci sono tanti altri problemi. Sicuramente c'è meno cultura rispetto ad allora.  Ma moltissime tare sociali fortunatamente si sono solo un ricordo
> 
> Buscopann


Ma non e' vero...

la maggioranza di chi segue per es. la formula uno si aspetta di vedere un incidente e se ci scappa il morto e' anche "contenta"....sono i nuovi gladiatori, ne' piu' e ne' meno...

considera anche la morbosita' di chi sopraggiunge negl'incidenti in autostrada e che ne provoca degli altri o la morbosita' macabra per i fatti di sangue col turismo macabro a Cogne o ad Erba, due su tutti...

so' tutti matti questi co' sti gusti macabri?...


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché lo trovi normale?
> 
> ...


Prendiamo l'esempio di quelle foto, fatte da un fotografo tra i più famosi, se non il più famoso in assoluto. Parliamoci chiaro, non è che guardando quelle foto mi viene duro e corro in bagno. Però contengono una grande bellezza, pur rappresentando delle immagini che per certe scuole di pensiero rientrano nel gruppo della pedopornografia. Se fossero state pubblicate oggi probabilmente lo avrebbero arrestato. Invece sono state pubblicate prima dei grandi scandali, come quello danese, e sono state giudicate solo per la dimensione artistica.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Prendiamo l'esempio di quelle foto, fatte da un fotografo tra i più famosi, se non il più famoso in assoluto. Parliamoci chiaro, non è che guardando quelle foto mi viene duro e corro in bagno. Però contengono una grande bellezza, pur rappresentando delle immagini che per certe scuole di pensiero rientrano nel gruppo della pedopornografia. Se fossero state pubblicate oggi probabilmente lo avrebbero arrestato. Invece sono state pubblicate prima dei grandi scandali, come quello danese, e sono state giudicate solo per la dimensione artistica.



Ciao 

sono bambinelle ancora, messe in certe pose e preparate in un certo modo,
che rappresentano chiaramente l'essere erotici. Proprio a quella età la si 
inizia a scoprire piano piano ... e metterla a nudo, così ... secondo 
l'occhio dell'artista ... a me sembra più un certo tipo di violazione, 
sinceramente. Di artistico non ci vedo nulla ... visto, che a quella età 
non vi è la piena consapevolezza di ciò che si sta rappresentando ... 
Lì sta il problema ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Prendiamo l'esempio di quelle foto, fatte da un fotografo tra i più famosi, se non il più famoso in assoluto. Parliamoci chiaro, non è che guardando quelle foto mi viene duro e corro in bagno. Però contengono una grande bellezza, pur rappresentando delle immagini che per certe scuole di pensiero rientrano nel gruppo della pedopornografia. Se fossero state pubblicate oggi probabilmente lo avrebbero arrestato. Invece sono state pubblicate prima dei grandi scandali, come quello danese, e sono state giudicate solo per la dimensione artistica.


Insisti.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

è triste, cavolo ... come si fa a non capire.

Loro non né sono consapevoli, chi le osserva invece sì. 
E quella consapevolezza racchiudo il mondo sessuale ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Il marito della M. pare che si sia difeso (come probabilmente hanno fatto altri) dicendo che la credeva diciannovenne.
Se gli uomini cominciassero a vergognarsi di ricorrere alla prostituzione, sarebbe un bel giorno.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è triste, cavolo ... come si fa a non capire.
> 
> ...


La consapevolezza viene attribuita "d'ufficio" quando fa comodo per giustificare se stessi.


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito della M. pare che si sia difeso (come probabilmente hanno fatto altri) dicendo che la credeva diciannovenne.
> Se gli uomini cominciassero a vergognarsi di ricorrere alla prostituzione, sarebbe un bel giorno.


si,insieme alle signore insoddisfatte che vanno a Capo Verde o in Jamaica.+
ottimo proposito.


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> perché lo trovi normale?
> Una quattordicenne non preparata ...
> sembra ancora una bambina ...
> sienne



E' praticamente una bambina e non è di certo preparata.
Il punto è che la capacità sessuale piena dei bambini sotto i 14 anni si scontra con argomenti
leggermente "testardi" a cominciare dal codice penale :mrgreen: v . art. 609-bis c.p. e seguenti...
l'unica cosa ammessa è il sesso consenziente tra infraquattordicenni, ma deve esserci uno
scarto massimo di 3 anni (14-17, tanto per capirci).
al di sotto di quella soglia di età la violenza è presunta.
C'è in giro qualche miliardo :mrgreen: di sentenze di Tribunali e Cassazione varie che vanno
nettamente nel senso della piena applicazione delle norme di tutela della sessualità dei minori.

C'è però un movimento a livello europeo che dice cose diverse...
siamo in un ambito comunitario e si è scoperto che l'educazione sessuale viene insegnata
in Europa in modi diametralmente diversi; così è nato un gruppo di opinione - che piace
tanto ai pedofili :unhappy: - favorevole al sesso tra adolescenti e adulti, oppure con bambini

A me la cosa ripugna e così pure alla attuale coscienza collettiva, perchè a quella età stiamo
parlando di bambini o ex bambini non in grado di dare un valido consenso al rapporto, (*) di
non comprenderne totalmente il significato (quel movimento purtroppo sostiene il contrario)
proprio a causa dell'immatura sviluppo legato all'età. Comunque date una scorsa a questo documento europeo, io
non è che mi fidi molto di questi strizzacervelli con standard culturali lievemente diversi dai nostri,
secondo cui gli adulti dovrebbero circolare a uccello fuori in presenza di bimbi (parlo per iperbole)
però...è un problema da affrontare :

http://www.aispa.it/attachments/article/78/STANDARD OMS.pdf



(*) si legge bene la sottolineatura ? Ecco così evito di prendermi gli strali di qualche sanfedista.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> E' praticamente una bambina e non è di certo preparata.
> Il punto è che la capacità sessuale piena dei bambini sotto i 14 anni si scontra con argomenti
> leggermente "testardi" a cominciare dal codice penale :mrgreen: v . art. 609-bis c.p. e seguenti...
> l'unica cosa ammessa è il sesso consenziente tra infraquattordicenni, ma deve esserci uno
> ...



Ciao Gian,

avevo paura di leggerti ... che sollievo ... :smile:

Un grande tema è, che il corpo matura sempre più velocemente,
e ciò non sta in rapporto con la psiche e con il mondo che ci circonda. 
Cioè, ancora pochi decenni fa, il secolo scorso, la ragazza arrivava ad 
avere le mestruazioni versi i 17 anni. Oggi troviamo già ragazzine con 12 anni. 
Ciò, biologicamente significherebbe, che è pronta per avere figli ... di 
conseguenza anche di crescerli e condurre una vita matura. Ma non è così. 
Questo disguido tra corpo e psiche è dovuto a tante cose ... cibo, medicina ecc. 

Grazie, leggerò molto volentieri. D'accordo con te, un tema da affrontare!

sienne


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> paura



potrei gentilmente sapere perchè hai avuto paura di leggermi?
scrivi pure quello che ritieni, guarda sono proprio abituato 
a prendermi le "imbarcate" ormai....nella vita reale e anche in quella virtuale.
Cosa non ti piace di quello che scrivo ?
Sai è sempre meglio dirselo, perchè c'è chi invece lo fa in privato senza avere le palle
di affrontare le cose pubblicamente.

quanto al tuo ragionamento, chiunque abbia avuto a che fare con adolescenti,
vuoi per motivi di educazione, familiari o scolastici, sa perfettamente che un conto
è il fisico di una ragazzina, che può essere anche sviluppato in modo precoce,
ben altra cosa è la piena capacità psichica per il consenso al rapporto, che
nel caso di un rapporto con ADULTI trova la ragazzina assolutamente svantaggiata.
La crescita fisica non coincide con una piena maturità psichica che è richiesta per
un gesto tanto delicato e così gravido di conseguenze per la vita futura, ed ecco
il senso dei divieti di legge.
che poi le ragazzine o i ragazzini parlino tra di loro di sesso è un dato di fatto,
sta agli educatori instradarli, aiutarli a non errare, informarli appieno affinchè ogni
scelta sia liberamente consapevole.

Pensate ad un rapporto tra una ragazza di 14 anni e uno di 25 anni : è un rapporto libero?
Non c'è uno squilibrio psicofisico evidente ? 
ciao


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> potrei gentilmente sapere perchè hai avuto paura di leggermi?
> scrivi pure quello che ritieni, guarda sono proprio abituato
> a prendermi le "imbarcate" ormai....nella vita reale e anche in quella virtuale.
> Cosa non ti piace di quello che scrivo ?
> ...


Ciao

un ragionamento sull'arte ... sì, di quello ... che a volte sembra giustifichi molto (Zod). 
Cioè, che facessi un distinguo tra realtà, fotografia e arte ... 
Una cosa, che ho sempre avuto difficoltà a capire ... 
E sono molto condizionata avendo in famiglia una che rompe alla grande ... 
facendomi sentire sempre una grande ignorante ... ecco, si, questo. 

Non si tratta per nulla di un pensiero negativo che avrei nei tuoi confronti,
e perché dovrei? Su che cosa? Non capisco bene questa parte. Posso essere
non d'accordo con un pensiero, e mi sa che le cose le dico ... ma muoiono anche lì. 
Cioè ... nessuno ha offeso nessuno. Questa parte non la capisco. 
Perché te la sei presa così a male? 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2014)

La Mussolini dovrebbero appenderla a testa in giù è darle un sacco di legnate, a prescindere


----------



## Frithurik (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La Mussolini dovrebbero appenderla a testa in giù è darle un sacco di legnate, a prescindere


:up:


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un ragionamento sull'arte ... sì, di quello ... che a volte sembra giustifichi molto (Zod).
> Cioè, che facessi un distinguo tra realtà, fotografia e arte ...
> ...



non me la sono presa per niente, tranquilla 
mi chiedevo solo perché avevi paura, la risposta non la dai, pazienza


l'arte è arte, anche quella contemporanea o avanguardistica....
c'è un artista che appende fantocci di persone agli alberi...secondo lui 
è arte ... mah ....ovvio che nella realtà non bisogna appendere nessuno
e giusto per inciso, visto che si parla di impiccati, l'episodio di Piazzale Loreto
è un orrore storico.
L'hanno sputato e vilipeso, poi appeso, non credo proprio che sia questa
la giusta fine dei dittatori.
Di questo passo dobbiamo legittimare la tragica fine di Ceausescu (messo al muro
con la moglie), oppure la soppressione dei gerarchi nazisti da parte del Mossad.
Israele li cercava li cacciava e poi li sopprimeva col colpo alla nuca. 

da allora, sono stati fatti "progressi" piuttosto notevoli, c'è un Tribunale penale
internazionale per  i crimini di guerra, che costituisce un bel passo in avanti
rispetto all'impiccagione del dittatore previo linciaggio.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La Mussolini dovrebbero appenderla a testa in giù è darle un sacco di legnate, a prescindere


Piazzale Loreto e' sempre disponibile...

vedrai se prima o poi nun se fa n'artro repulisti da tutte ste merdacce sopravvissute al '45...

ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non me la sono presa per niente, tranquilla
> mi chiedevo solo perché avevi paura, la risposta non la dai, pazienza
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Gian,

ma avevo messo la faccina, proprio per indicare, che ero io il problema ... 

Si Gian ... sono spagnola, è ancora aspettiamo giustizia per i reati commessi
durante la guerra civile. Vedremo ... vedremo ... Certo, lui è morto ... di vecchiaia. 
Ma i reati sono stati commessi ... e tanti pure ... una candela a chi è scomparso. 

Ogni cosa ha due facce. Non si tratta di linciaggio ... E se non proprio giustizia,
almeno dove stanno le fosse o coloro che sono stati deportati ... almeno quello. 

Ogni paese ha la sua dannata storia ... 


sienne


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Si Gian ... sono spagnola, è ancora aspettiamo giustizia per i reati commessi
> durante la guerra civile. Vedremo ... vedremo ... Certo, lui è morto ... di vecchiaia.
> Ma i reati sono stati commessi ... e tanti pure ... una candela a chi è scomparso.
> sienne


Garcia Lorca ad esempio...

sai, non è che in Italia le cose stiano in modo molto diverso, basta pensare alle
stragi naziste in Emilia (Sant'Anna di Stazzema). O al caso Priebke. 
Credo che in Spagna (scusa , non avevo capito che sei spagnola!!! )
abbia prevalso un ottica riconciliativa, una sorta di conciliazione nazionale per
non far torto a nessuno.
il fatto che per tanti anni abbia dominato
il franchismo ha fatto un po' perdere la memoria storica rispetto ai fatti degli anni '30
durante la guerra civile. 
tanti europei vennero a combattere in Spagna, anche compaesani di mio padre...
che ha fatto la guerra ma in Italia.
erano equamente divisi, miliziani franchisti e Brigate Internazionali, forse la prima volta
in cui fascisti e comunisti si sono affrontati duramente.
Chi aveva ragione? Chi ha vinto...la storia la scrivono i vincitori e per tanti
anni Franco è stato il vincitore lì in Spagna.

pensa agli americani...molti sono caduti in Normandia senza sparare un colpo, sulle spiagge
un sacrificio immane, terrificante,
ma resta il fatto che a Berlino non hanno lasciato una casa in piedi, pigliandosela con i civili...
Difficile dire dove stanno i torti e le ragioni.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il rispetto delle altrui opinioni è alla base di ogni carta costituzionale e di ogni società evoluta. Al contrario dal desiderio di un genocidio delle opinioni non condivise è spesso scaturito il genocidio di popoli.
> 
> Mi auguro solo che tu (e chi la pensa come te) non trovi un leader in cui identificarsi.


:up:


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io pero' non ho letto che si scoperebbe una 14enne ma che giustifica le trojette che bazzicavano arcore per es. o miss Italia......
> 
> se so' d'accordo i loro genitori che cazzo ce voj fa' tu?....educa tua figlia con altri valori e fregatene...a quelli gli tolgono la patria potesta' quando scoperti...


Esattamente. La mia ginecologa, che lavora in un consultorio, mi ha sempre detto di parlare e parlare e parlare con mia figlia della sessualità. Che le vede ogni giorno quattordicenni (e anche più piccole) che hanno rapporti sessuali senza protezione e senza che la famiglia sappia nulla, ovviamente. Escono fanno quello che voglio si truccano come ventenni imitano lo squallore che vedono alla televisione. Vivono da sole queste adolescenti?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono bambinelle ancora, messe in certe pose e preparate in un certo modo,
> che rappresentano chiaramente l'essere erotici. Proprio a quella età la si
> ...


Il problema sta nei genitori che autorizzano questo. Firmano una liberatoria eh.


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

È incredibile come persone ma soprattutto donne e e soprattutto madri magari di bambine di quell‘età. possano essere d‘accordo con l‘idea di zod. un adulto attratto da un‘adolescente fa sempicemente ribrezzo . chi dovrebbe avere più sensibilità e concorda ancora di più


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> È incredibile come persone ma soprattutto donne e e soprattutto madri magari di bambine di quell‘età. possano essere d‘accordo con l‘idea di zod. un adulto attratto da un‘adolescente fa sempicemente ribrezzo . chi dovrebbe avere più sensibilità e concorda ancora di più


Ma fa ribrezzo pure un cazzone che manna la mugliera a laura' in un club de scambisti e ce la porta pure dopo l'orario de lavoro pe' farla svaga'...


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma fa ribrezzo pure un cazzone che manna la mugliera a laura' in un club de scambisti e ce la porta pure dopo l'orario de lavoro pe' farla svaga'...



E chi è questo marito cazzone?????


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma fa ribrezzo pure un cazzone che manna la mugliera a laura' in un club de scambisti e ce la porta pure dopo l'orario de lavoro pe' farla svaga'...


Precisa però che non ha mai visto nulla e che non ha mai lavorato come operatrice per quanto riguarda quello che succedeva nelle stanze private. e che è successo 2 o 3 sere. e che lo svago di cui parli è bersi qualcosa nella parte in cui non succedeva nulla se non persone sedute a tavoli che parlano e bevono qualcosa. Oppure ballano in pista come in una normale duscoteca o club


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente. La mia ginecologa, che lavora in un consultorio, mi ha sempre detto di parlare e parlare e parlare con mia figlia della sessualità. Che le vede ogni giorno quattordicenni (e anche più piccole) che hanno rapporti sessuali senza protezione e senza che la famiglia sappia nulla, ovviamente. Escono fanno quello che voglio si truccano come ventenni imitano lo squallore che vedono alla televisione. Vivono da sole queste adolescenti?


[h=2] 		Sesso a 14 anni, le adolescenti raccontano: “Se non ti fai sverginare sei una sfigata”[/h]      	 	Creato Martedì, 11 Marzo 2014 19:10	 	Visite: 935	    





di Beatrice Borromeo* La  partita di pallavolo è appena cominciata e seduti per terra, in  palestra, ci sono un po’ di ragazzi che usano “l’ora buca” per fare un  tifo svogliato. C’è anche la professoressa di educazione fisica, che  annota con una bic blu le assenze sul registro. A interrompere tutti è *una ragazza* di quinta ginnasio, che invade il campo: “Finalmente mi hanno *stappata*!”, urla, correndo attorno alla rete con le braccia alzate. “Sì, sì:* mi hanno sturata* ieri sera”. È settembre 2013. E *Margherita* (nome di fantasia) celebra così, davanti a compagni di scuola più e meno intimi, *la perdita della sua verginità*. A raccontare l’episodio è* Chiara*, che studia nello stesso liceo milanese e che quella mattina giocava nel ruolo di alzatrice. *Reazioni? “Non molte. * La prof l’ha guardata male, la maggioranza di noi l’ha ignorata e qualcuno le ha fatto *i complimenti*”.  In fondo, Margherita ci ha messo un anno intero per riuscire nella  missione. Chiara spiega come funziona: “All’inizio della quarta ginnasio  si fa* la conta*. Di solito, solo tre o quattro ragazze arrivano al liceo già sverginate. La regola è che bisogna *liberarsene* entro l’anno successivo. Per questo, a fine estate, ci sono un sacco di noi che *vanno col primo che passa*, giusto per non sforare i tempi. Perché a settembre si fa *il bilancio*”.  Chiara, capelli biondi alle spalle, occhi castani col mascara nero  sulle ciglia, stelline disegnate a penna sul polso, è una delle  pochissime ragazze della sua classe a essere ancora vergine. “Se sei una  persona sensibile, vivi molto male il fatto di non averla *ancora data*. È vero: se non sei carina, se non segui la moda, vieni un po’ *emarginata*.  Ma è il sesso l’unico argomento che tiene banco, l’unica carta  d’accesso per restare nel gruppo. O sai quello di cui parli, o ti  escludono per davvero. Ti trattano come una *bambina*, ti lasciano fuori dal gruppo, ti prendono sempre per il culo, come fossi *una sfigata*”. *I PRELIMINARI                  * Le regole sono semplici e, anche se non valgono per tutti, finisce che tutti le rispettano. Ai *preliminari*, spiega Chiara, non si dà alcun peso: “Se esci con un ragazzo per un paio di settimane, è normale fargli almeno* una sega*. Sì, lo racconti in classe, ma non è una gran notizia: nessuno si stupisce”. Non si diventa popolari nemmeno per il *sesso orale*: “Le mie amiche lo fanno spesso nei bagni delle discoteche, il sabato sera. Poi ci ridono su: ‘Tanto *ero ubriaca*’, dicono. Anche perché, quando si esce, si parte subito con i *vodka-pesca* o gli *shot di rum e pera*, quindi non ci vuole molto per perdere il controllo. L’altra scusa è che si erano fumate *tre o quattro canne*, che erano ‘fatte’. Ma nessuna si pente, e pochissime si ricordano anche solo il nome del ragazzo a cui hanno fatto *un pompino*”.  Se si incontrano il weekend dopo, spiega, i due nemmeno si salutano. E  ancora, a scuola l’argomento non esalta un granché: “Una di quinta  ginnasio ha avuto un rapporto orale a tre prima di perdere la verginità,  per prepararsi, e il racconto non ha creato grande scalpore”. Poi, i  ragazzi sono gli unici a beneficiare dei preliminari: “Su di noi?  Figurati, i maschi non sanno nemmeno da che parte cominciare. Non ho mai  sentito parlare di sesso orale su una mia amica. Magari se esci con  quelli più grandi, ma dubito”. *IL SESSO* “*Scopare* è *come fumare* una sigaretta”. In che senso? “È una* piccola trasgressione*, nulla di più. Si fa per diventare grandi. Non che gli altri ti vedano poi diversamente, ma tu stessa proietti un’immagine *più matura* e di conseguenza entri nel *gruppo più figo*”.  All’inizio c’è la spinta delle amiche: “Per chi te la stai tenendo?  Guarda che se non la molli ti molla lui… E poi a qualcuno *la dovrai pur dare*,  o no?”. Chiara è molto carina, ha ai piedi stivaletti di cuoio, e  addosso una magliettina di Zara e una felpa blu col cappuccio. Potrebbe  avere 14 anni come 18. Parla di sesso come se, appunto, l’avesse  studiato meticolosamente a scuola, pur non avendolo ancora mai provato. E  descrive un mondo capovolto: “I ragazzi non ci pressano mai per* andare a letto*. Anzi, sono terrorizzati dal fare *figuracce*, perché non sanno bene cosa devono fare. Anche perché *noi siamo cattive*,  se uno se la cava male poi rischia che lo roviniamo. Sono le femmine –  spiega Chiara – a sentirsi in dovere di sverginarsi in fretta. E poi gli  uomini non hanno bisogno di *insistere*, perché le ragazze sono *indemoniate*”. Quando decidi di farlo, lo annunci alle amiche: “Questo weekend *ho deciso che scopo*”. Poi c’è l’immancabile* resoconto* del lunedì: “Di solito dicono *‘mi hanno sfondata’*, oppure *‘mi hanno aperta’*”. Da quel momento in poi perdi *l’inibizione*:  “Una volta che l’hai data, la tua vita sessuale diventa super attiva.  Se sei a casa di un’amica e c’è un tipo carino, non è che te la meni. *Gliela dai* senza fare troppe storie. Il ragazzo neanche se l’aspetta, così lo stupisci”. *L’ORGASMO* *Il sesso e il piacere*  non hanno proprio nulla a che spartire, nelle storie che raccontano  Chiara e le sue amiche. L’obiettivo non è quello, e i ragazzi sono  troppo *inesperti*. “A nessuna è mai piaciuto scopare. La prima volta fa *stra-male*, e anche le volte dopo, comunque, tutto è tranne che piacevole. Ripeto: non lo fai *per venire*, ma *per liberarti* di un peso. È una *questione d’immagine*, di status. Anche perché i ragazzi durano pochissimo”. Per quelle che decidono di affidarsi al* primo fidanzato*, il momento prescelto è quello di una* gita fuori città*: “Stai con uno da un paio di settimane e ti invita a passare il weekend da qualche parte? Gliela dai. Matematico”. *PANICO DEL LUNEDI’* Le *precauzioni* più usate, racconta Chiara, sono il* preservativo* e la *pillola anticoncezionale*.  Chi prende quest’ultima, di solito, ha già condiviso la propria vita  sessuale con i genitori. E le altre? “Non sai quanti lunedì mattina vedo  le mie amiche completamente *in paranoia*. Il sabato erano  strafatte e non riescono a ricordarsi se hanno usato il preservativo o  no. In più, non sanno chi è il ragazzo con cui hanno scopato, oppure si  vergognano a chiamarlo per chiedere. Quindi le più furbe vanno in  consultorio e prendono la *pillola del giorno dopo* – succede ogni due o tre mesi – e le altre aspettano *e pregano* che il ciclo arrivi”. *da _Il Fatto Quotidiano_ del 5 marzo 2014


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E chi è questo marito cazzone?????


Sarei io ma ha omesso particolari importanti per i quali non potrebbe più. dire che prova ribrezzo per una persona che serve bevande a persone vestite e che non si direbbe che in altri posti fanno cose che a sterminator fanno ribrezzo.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E chi è questo marito cazzone?????


uno a caso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> Precisa però che non ha mai visto nulla e che non ha mai lavorato come operatrice per quanto riguarda quello che succedeva nelle stanze private. e che è successo 2 o 3 sere. e che lo svago di cui parli è bersi qualcosa nella parte in cui non succedeva nulla se non persone sedute a tavoli che parlano e bevono qualcosa. Oppure ballano in pista come in una normale duscoteca o club


Ma vattelapijaintercooler cazzone...

tanto nun e' piu' un problema tuo 'sta "signora"...

anzi, me correggo, tu un problema suo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> Sarei io ma ha omesso particolari importanti per i quali non potrebbe più. dire che prova ribrezzo per una persona che serve bevande a persone vestite e che non si direbbe che in altri posti fanno cose che a sterminator fanno ribrezzo.


certo certo 

della coca ne volemo , anzi ne voj parla'?...

ma fottiti svalvolato e nun fa' la morale a chi ha avuto solo culo a liberarse de na merda simile...


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma vattelapijaintercooler cazzone...
> 
> tanto nun e' piu' un problema tuo 'sta "signora"...
> 
> ...


Ho fatto l‘errore anni fa di scrivere che alla mia ex moglie è stato chiesto dal suo datore di lavoro del negozio di abbigliamento in ci lavorava a quel tempo se per un‘emergenza potesse lavorare per qualche sera al bar del club privè dii cui era proprietario. Nella parte“normale“ di questo locale. e con me presente a “vigilare“. Da quel momento hai sempre ogni due per te scritto direttamente o fatto intendere che la mia ex moglie lavorasse come operatrice sessuale in questo posto. si chiama calunnia. sei solo un calunniatore. passibile di denuncia. tanto ti devo.


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certo certo
> 
> della coca ne volemo , anzi ne voj parla'?...
> 
> ma fottiti svalvolato e nun fa' la morale a chi ha avuto solo culo a liberarse de na merda simile...


Dai parlane tu.
Vediamo cosa riesci a ricamare su un errore che è stato saltuario e per un tempo limitat


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> Ho fatto l‘errore anni fa di scrivere che alla mia ex moglie è stato chiesto dal suo datore di lavoro del negozio di abbigliamento in ci lavorava a quel tempo se per un‘emergenza potesse lavorare per qualche sera al bar del club privè dii cui era proprietario. Nella parte“normale“ di questo locale. e con me presente a “vigilare“. Da quel momento hai sempre ogni due per te scritto direttamente o fatto intendere che la mia ex moglie lavorasse come operatrice sessuale in questo posto. si chiama calunnia. sei solo un calunniatore. passibile di denuncia. tanto ti devo.


cocco smentisci anche che fossi un cocainomane come dicesti in chiaro quando sputasti merda anche su Quintina?...

e tanta tanta merda che hai vomitato e vomiti anche su altre ed altri che hai voja se passibile de querele...

a me me fai na sega...falla e ce divertimo...:mrgreen:

vedrai con che cazzo in culo rimani, altro che risarcimenti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

svapora, damme retta...


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cocco smentisci anche che fossi un cocainomane come dicesti in chiaro quando sputasti merda anche su Quintina?...
> 
> e tanta tanta merda che hai vomitato e vomiti anche su altre ed altri che hai voja se passibile de querele...
> 
> ...


Calunnia pure questa perché le parole hanno un significato.
cocainomane ècolui che ha una dipendenza. si,smentisco categoricamente di avere mai avuto dipendenza da qualsiasi sistanza tupefacente. L‘uso saltuario e limitato nel tempo nom è cocaiomania. e siccome non sei ignorante e il significato delle parole le conosci sei un mentitore e calunniatore


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> “Non sai quanti lunedì mattina vedo  le mie amiche completamente *in paranoia*. Il sabato erano  strafatte e non riescono a ricordarsi se hanno usato il preservativo o  no. In più, non sanno chi è il ragazzo con cui hanno scopato, oppure si  vergognano a chiamarlo per chiedere. Quindi le più furbe vanno in  consultorio e prendono la *pillola del giorno dopo* – succede ogni due o tre mesi – e le altre aspettano *e pregano* che il ciclo arrivi”. *da _Il Fatto Quotidiano_ del 5 marzo 2014


Esattamente quello che dicevo. Ci sono madri che hanno figlie dell'età della mia che non parlano di sesso non parlano di droghe non parlano di niente. "Tanto la mia bambina queste cose non le fa".


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> Calunnia pure questa perché le parole hanno un significato.
> cocainomane ècolui che ha una dipendenza. si,


e dai falla te ripeto, che ce divertimo...

qua ce stanno tonnellate de merda che hai scaricato su tutti COMPRESO ME!...

che a te te fotto pure quello che te rimane dopo gli alimenti e te lasso un cazzo in culo che te lo ricordi finche' campi...

de che t'illudi cazzone?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che dicevo. Ci sono madri che hanno figlie dell'età della mia che non parlano di sesso non parlano di droghe non parlano di niente. "Tanto la mia bambina queste cose non le fa".


Presenta tua figlia a zod quando avrà 14.anni. magari potrebbe esserne attratto e potresti metterci la faccina col pollice alzato


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> Presenta tua figlia a zod quando avrà 14.anni. magari potrebbe esserne attratto e potresti metterci la faccina col pollice alzato


ancora a rompe er cazzo in giro stai?...

svapora...


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e dai falla te ripeto, che ce divertimo...
> 
> qua ce stanno tonnellate de merda che hai scaricato su tutti COMPRESO ME!...
> 
> ...


Manipolatore, calunniatore e mentitoreil messaggio non era concluso


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ancora a rompe er cazzo in giro stai?...
> 
> svapora...


Stermy ma sono io che provoco eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> Manipolatore, calunniatore e mentitoreil messaggio non era concluso


mo' hai concluso?....

vedi de spari' definitivamente e porta la tua faccia da cazzo in un ambiente piu' consono al tuo spessore morale...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Stermy ma sono io che provoco eh :mrgreen:


porello e' na' vittima...

tutti contro di lui ce l'hanno...


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Stermy ma sono io che provoco eh :mrgreen:


Sei d‘accordo con uno che pensa sia normale che un adulto sia attratto da una 14enne. È ripugnante il concetto chi lo ha espresso e chi è d‘accordo. tu hai l‘aggravante di avere una figlia. fossi tu o un‘altra sempre ripugnante è. tu o un‘altra è lo stesso. ma non è un caso che sia tu l‘unica donna con figlie adolescenti a concordare.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La Mussolini dovrebbero appenderla a testa in giù è darle un sacco di legnate, a prescindere


[video=youtube;qQ6tIeezknc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ6tIeezknc[/video]

Non tocarme la mussolini che a me ha sempre fatto un sesso incredibile
na bocca da succhiare mai vista...
na lingua da pitonessa...

A letto la Mussolini ti fa vedere i comunisti morti.....


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il problema sta nei genitori che autorizzano questo. Firmano una liberatoria eh.



Ciao MK,

il problema è molto più largo, non è solo una faccenda dei genitori. 
E non capisco bene, cosa mi vorresti dire ... 
Siccome ci sono genitori che lo consentono, hai allora l'autorizzazione
ufficiale che puoi fantasticare su una ragazzina-bambinella? ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Stermy,

ci sono casi così, ma c'è anche molto altro ... 

Ragazzi impegnati in una disciplina e dedicano a ciò anima e corpo,
ragazzi con interessi differenti, che non hanno bisogno di conferme del gruppo,
c'è anche tanto altro ... solo non fanno notizia, certo, è la massa silenziosa. 

sienne


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MK,
> 
> il problema è molto più largo, non è solo una faccenda dei genitori.
> E non capisco bene, cosa mi vorresti dire ...
> ...


Ciao Sienne, no. Stavo parlando di immagini di adolescenti. I minori hanno bisogno del consenso dei genitori. Anche per fare i modelli  o per partecipare a concorsi del cazzo tipo Miss Italia, come citava giustamente Zod. Io parlavo del vuoto che c'è dietro il comportamento di queste adolescenti. Vuoto delle persone che dovrebbero essere per loro esempio e riferimento. Se pensi a 14 anni che non ci sia niente di male a vendere il proprio corpo per comprarsi l'i-phone significa che nessuno ti ha mai educato ad altro. Una ragazzina che frequenta la stessa classe di mia figlia un giorno ha messo sul suo stato in whatsapp 'ti immagino col cazzo in mano'. Ho avvisato la madre. Sono i genitori che per primi devono controllare monitorare e non smettere mai di spiegare.


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2014)

credo che in generale possa succedere ad un'adulto, dando un'occhiata molto superficiale ad una 14enne (ma non tutte, dipende) di rimanerne attratto, ma solo perchè a prima vista sembra una bella ragazza più grande
prestando più attenzione infatti è facile intuire da mille particolari la vera età, e credo che lo stesso adulto ne rimarrebbe imbarazzato, una volta accortosi dell'abbaglio

lo stesso non si può dire per il marito della mussolini e compagnia bella, quelli ovviamente cercavano apposta le minorenni e spero che passino dei guai


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> lo stesso non si può dire per il marito della mussolini e compagnia bella, quelli ovviamente cercavano apposta le minorenni e spero che passino dei guai


Cercavano minorenni che si prostituivano. Io mi preoccupo più di queste ragazzine che di questi uomini. Certo il ventennio politico che abbiamo avuto ha contribuito non poco. La donna come oggetto sessuale. Ovunque. E le ragazzine imitano le ragazze più grandi.


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Cercavano minorenni che si prostituivano.* Io mi preoccupo più di queste ragazzine che di questi uomini. Certo il ventennio politico che abbiamo avuto ha contribuito non poco. La donna come oggetto sessuale. Ovunque. E le ragazzine imitano le ragazze più grandi.



paradossalmente, purtroppo, mi viene da dire, perchè se avessero fermato delle 14enni non prostitute molto probabilmente sarebbero già dietro le sbarre o comunque denunciati per molestie, o, meglio ancora, fracassati di legnate da parte di amici e parenti

comunque le baby prostitute sono vittime di reati molto gravi, non commettiamo il grosso errore di fare il processo alle vittime


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> paradossalmente, purtroppo, mi viene da dire, perchè se avessero fermato delle 14enni non prostitute molto probabilmente sarebbero già dietro le sbarre o comunque denunciati per molestie, o, meglio ancora, fracassati di legnate da parte di amici e parenti
> 
> comunque le baby prostitute sono vittime di reati molto gravi, non commettiamo il grosso errore di fare il processo alle vittime



Ciao 

ecco, è questo il punto!

sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

comunque, è e rimane un problema da affrontare sotto più angolature. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, no. Stavo parlando di immagini di adolescenti. I minori hanno bisogno del consenso dei genitori. Anche per fare i modelli  o per partecipare a concorsi del cazzo tipo Miss Italia, come citava giustamente Zod. Io parlavo del vuoto che c'è dietro il comportamento di queste adolescenti. Vuoto delle persone che dovrebbero essere per loro esempio e riferimento. Se pensi a 14 anni che non ci sia niente di male a vendere il proprio corpo per comprarsi l'i-phone significa che nessuno ti ha mai educato ad altro. Una ragazzina che frequenta la stessa classe di mia figlia un giorno ha messo sul suo stato in whatsapp 'ti immagino col cazzo in mano'. Ho avvisato la madre. Sono i genitori che per primi devono controllare monitorare e non smettere mai di spiegare.



Ciao 

si, lo so, che vi è bisogno del consenso dei genitori. 

Vedi, c'è di tutto e di più. E tutto può avere un'influenza sui ragazzi, 
anche se hai genitori da esempio modello, per dire ... 
Ma ci sono genitori presi da tanti problemi che perdono la sensibilità
di cogliere certi segnali ... genitori che vivono propri sogni tramite i figli ecc. 
Se non c'è il senso della comunità ... non si va da nessuna parte. 
E Zod, me le voleva vendere quelle foto come espressione artistica ... 
Anche noi da fuori, dovremmo reagire ... tutti dovremmo essere dei pilastri. 

sienne


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, lo so, che vi è bisogno del consenso dei genitori.
> 
> ...


Allora non guardiamo mai più un film di Woody Allen o di Polanski, che discorsi sono? Reagire come? Con la repressione? Come sono gli adulti? Che modelli hanno questi ragazzi? Cosa e chi ha portato queste ragazze a pensare che vendere il proprio corpo fosse un modo come un altro per guadagnare dei soldi? Vanno educati all'amore. Amore per se stessi amore per gli altri. Rispetto delle diversità e delle differenze.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> paradossalmente, purtroppo, mi viene da dire, perchè se avessero fermato delle 14enni non prostitute molto probabilmente sarebbero già dietro le sbarre o comunque denunciati per molestie, o, meglio ancora, fracassati di legnate da parte di amici e parenti
> 
> comunque le baby prostitute sono vittime di reati molto gravi, non commettiamo il grosso errore di fare il *processo alle vittime*


Nessun processo alle vittime. Ma bisogna pensare a cosa sta dietro.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Allora non guardiamo mai più un film di Woody Allen o di Polanski, che discorsi sono? Reagire come? Con la repressione? Come sono gli adulti? Che modelli hanno questi ragazzi? Cosa e chi ha portato queste ragazze a pensare che vendere il proprio corpo fosse un modo come un altro per guadagnare dei soldi? Vanno educati all'amore. Amore per se stessi amore per gli altri. Rispetto delle diversità e delle differenze.



Ciao

continuare a votare ... uno che si diverte? ... 
Arcore? ...

Beh, io sono una che guarda molto bene cosa consuma. 
In tutto. Mi informo prima. Sono più propensa verso 
l'ambiente, lo ammetto ... sempre stata. 
La lista è dannatamente lunga ... ma lo è,
perché la gente se ne fotte e strafotte ... 

Siamo noi, nel nostro piccolo che scegliamo ... 
Ogni giorno ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> infatti il titolo dell'intervento di Terragni si chiama *"pietà l'è morta".*
> 
> ma basta guardare il profilo facebook della presidente della Camera, scrive e la fanno
> a pezzettini tutti i giorni, donne comprese (credo che si siano fermate solamente l'8 marzo).
> ...


Io non sghignazzo e non ironizzo: semplicemente non mi interessa. La Mussolini era e resta una persona che rappresenta tutto ció che non vorrei essere. Le sue cose private non mi toccano, non provo né soddisfazione né pietà.

Mi fanno pietá quelle ragazzine che pochi anni fa erano bambine eppure hanno già  conosciuto lo schifo della vita.


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> una persona come la Mussolini che aizzava le masse alla castrazione dei pedofili, che tirava fuori l'argomento anche a sproposito, scoprirsi sposata ad un pedofilo, e puttaniere, non può non finire oggetto di scherni e ironie. Le viene applicata la stessa logica che applicava lei nei suoi comizi, ovvero assenza di tolleranza contro chi sbaglia.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le ragazzine è triste che si vendessero per permettersi dei lussi, ma uno della sua sessualità fa ciò che vuole, e non è affatto raro che una ragazzina a 14 anni abbia già avuto rapporti sessuali.
> 
> I pedofili secondo me sono quelli attratti dai bambini, sotto gli 11-12 anni. Sopra tale età non la considero pedofilia, ma stronzaggine.


Se penso a com'ero io a 14 anni, rivedo una bambina che non capiva niente di se stessa e del mondo, tantomeno della propria sessualitá.
Pensare che a quell'età una ragazzina sia pienamente consapevole di ciò che fa è ridicolo. Ed è anche un modo per scaricare la responsabilità di noi adulti in simili contesti.

Per il resto, per me un quarantenne che è attratto da una quattordicenne, quindicenne, ma anche solo dicottenne, è una persona squallida e di ben scarso valore, a prescindere dal fatto che concretizzi o meno le sue fantasie.
Perché ci sono delle barriere che dovrebbero scattare in automatico quando un adulto ha a che fare con un/una giovane: senso di protezione e di responsabilità e rispetto dei rispettivi ruoli. Se non scattano in automatico e scatta per prima cosa l'ormone, vedo ben poca sostanza umana, mi spiace.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se penso a com'ero io a 14 anni, rivedo una bambina che non capiva niente di se stessa e del mondo, tantomeno della propria sessualitá.
> Pensare che a quell'età una ragazzina sia pienamente consapevole di ciò che fa è ridicolo. Ed è anche un modo per scaricare la responsabilità di noi adulti in simili contesti.
> 
> *Per il resto, per me un quarantenne che è attratto da una quattordicenne, quindicenne, ma anche solo dicottenne, è una persona squallida e di ben scarso valore, a prescindere dal fatto che concretizzi o meno le sue fantasie.
> Perché ci sono delle barriere che dovrebbero scattare in automatico quando un adulto ha a che fare con un/una giovane: senso di protezione e di responsabilità e rispetto dei rispettivi ruoli. Se non scattano in automatico e scatta per prima cosa l'ormone, vedo ben poca sostanza umana, mi spiace.*



Ciao

da scolpire ... hai espresso quello 
che provo proprio da dentro ...!


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se penso a com'ero io a 14 anni, rivedo una bambina che non capiva niente di se stessa e del mondo, tantomeno della propria sessualitá.
> Pensare che a quell'età una ragazzina sia pienamente consapevole di ciò che fa è ridicolo. Ed è anche un modo per scaricare la responsabilità di noi adulti in simili contesti.
> 
> Per il resto, per me un quarantenne che è attratto da una quattordicenne, quindicenne, ma anche solo dicottenne, è una persona squallida e di ben scarso valore, a prescindere dal fatto che concretizzi o meno le sue fantasie.
> Perché ci sono delle barriere che dovrebbero scattare in automatico quando un adulto ha a che fare con un/una giovane: senso di protezione e di responsabilità e rispetto dei rispettivi ruoli. Se non scattano in automatico e scatta per prima cosa l'ormone, vedo ben poca sostanza umana, mi spiace.


Ti do pietra e scalpello.:up:


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, lo so, che vi è bisogno del consenso dei genitori.
> 
> ...


Incredibile, David Hamilton si rivolterebbe nella tomba, se fosse morto. Hai dipinto uno dei più grandi fotografi contemporanei, che chiunque si interessa di fotografia non può non aver studiato, in un omuncolo che corrompeva madri affinché facessero fotografare nude le proprie figlie tredicenni, per poi rivenderne le immagini ai pedofili.

Io chiudo qui, buona caccia alle streghe. Vi invito solo a non dare del pedofilo con troppa disinvoltura, visto che l'ironia del destino è cosa nota, e domani tale infamia potrebbe cadere "per sbaglio" su vostro marito o su un vostro figlio.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Incredibile, David Hamilton si rivolterebbe nella tomba, se fosse morto. Hai dipinto uno dei più grandi fotografi contemporanei, che chiunque si interessa di fotografia non può non aver studiato, in un omuncolo che corrompeva madri affinché facessero fotografare nude le proprie figlie tredicenni, per poi rivenderne le immagini ai pedofili.
> 
> Io chiudo qui, buona caccia alle streghe. Vi invito solo a non dare del pedofilo con troppa disinvoltura, visto che l'ironia del destino è cosa nota, e domani tale infamia potrebbe cadere "per sbaglio" su vostro marito o su un vostro figlio.



Ciao 

ma leggi bene, solo la prima frase è rivolta in risposta a MK, sulla faccenda delle foto. 
Il resto riguarda la prostituzione minorile ... 

A me non interessa chi fosse ... come non m'interessa chi sia stato Berlusca e tanti altri ancora,
solo perché persone "illustre" ... niente si può discutere e mettere in discussione? ... 
Non corrisponde al mio sentire ... da donna, che quell'età l'ha vissuta! 

Se ti fa sentire meglio ... dormi bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se penso a com'ero io a 14 anni, rivedo una bambina che non capiva niente di se stessa e del mondo, tantomeno della propria sessualitá.
> Pensare che a quell'età una ragazzina sia pienamente consapevole di ciò che fa è ridicolo. Ed è anche un modo per scaricare la responsabilità di noi adulti in simili contesti.
> 
> Per il resto, per me un quarantenne che è attratto da una quattordicenne, quindicenne, ma anche solo dicottenne, è una persona squallida e di ben scarso valore, a prescindere dal fatto che concretizzi o meno le sue fantasie.
> Perché ci sono delle barriere che dovrebbero scattare in automatico quando un adulto ha a che fare con un/una giovane: senso di protezione e di responsabilità e rispetto dei rispettivi ruoli. Se non scattano in automatico e scatta per prima cosa l'ormone, vedo ben poca sostanza umana, mi spiace.


Sono d'accordo con te in linea di massima. Dopodichè non più tardi di due ore fa mi è successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare a quello che forse Zod Voleva dire.
mcdonald's io mio marito e mio figlio.
davanti a noi una ragazza, di una bellezza rara, un viso splendido minigonna, stivali un trucco leggero.
età? 18/19 piú o meno.
la guardo e commento con mio marito.non passa innoservata, dalla fila di fianco ragazzi sui 20 la guardano.
tutto normale. Se non che un minuto dopo parla con una ragazzina di fianco a lei e scopro che ha 14 anni. A dire il vero li faceva il mese prossimo.
ora non credo che tutti gli uomini presenti fossero pedofili, compreso mio marito.
questo per dire che a volte davvero è un attimo correre nell'errore.
questo non giustifica certo il marito della mussolini che ben sapeva l'età delle ragazze che chiamava e per questo merita una pena severa ma che a volte queste ragazzine non sono cosí inconsapevoli.
mio figlio ha 16 anni, nella sua classe sono molti di più i maschi vergini che le femmine. E molte non sono alla prima esperienza.
quindi il problema forse sta anche in una quasi totale mancanza di valori che riusciamo a trasmettere a questi ragazzi.


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te in linea di massima. Dopodichè non più tardi di due ore fa mi è successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare a quello che forse Zod Voleva dire.
> mcdonald's io mio marito e mio figlio.
> davanti a noi una ragazza, di una bellezza rara, un viso splendido minigonna, stivali un trucco leggero.
> età? 18/19 piú o meno.
> ...


Ammirare la bellezza di qualcuno e provare attrazione sono due cose diverse. La bellezza si ammira anche in certi bambini. Non per questo si prova attrazione o si hanno fantasie sessuali.

Trovo normale che un ventenne possa ammirare una quattordicenne. Trovo un quarantenne che si fa i film erotici su una giovanissima (per quanto truccate si vede che sono comunque giovanissime) un adulto superficiale e poco maturo.


----------



## Pidocchio (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te in linea di massima. Dopodichè non più tardi di due ore fa mi è successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare a quello che forse Zod Voleva dire.
> mcdonald's io mio marito e mio figlio.
> davanti a noi una ragazza, di una bellezza rara, un viso splendido minigonna, stivali un trucco leggero.
> età? 18/19 piú o meno.
> ...


perdonami ma riconoscere la bellezza di un adolescente è una cosa, esserne attratti è un'altra. se per caso fosse stato un ragazzo adolescente di una bellezza rara (e francamente se mi capita di vedere ragazzi bellissimi in giro li guardo pure e nella mia testa mi dico ma tu guarda che figo 'sto ragazzino. sarà invidia? non credo. la bellezza attrae l'occhio e fin qui va bene. l'oltre per quanto mi riguarda è respingente)  al McDonalds ti saresti sentita attratta sessualmente dal 14 enne? 
sarò anormale io ma nemmeno una 20enne che so che è ventenne mi attrae sessualmente. poi però va benissimo chi va con un/a ventenne. Mi stride comunque qualcosa ma a vent'anni c'è un'altra consapevolezza in linea di massima. senza contare 40/50enni che la consapevolezza di sé (e quindi anche della propria sessualità) non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ammirare la bellezza di qualcuno e provare attrazione sono due cose diverse. La bellezza si ammira anche in certi bambini. Non per questo si prova attrazione o si hanno fantasie sessuali.
> 
> Trovo normale che un ventenne possa ammirare una quattordicenne. Trovo un quarantenne che si fa i film erotici su una giovanissima (per quanto truccate si vede che sono comunque giovanissime) un adulto superficiale e poco maturo.


Ripeto che su questo siamo d'accordo. 
quello a cui pensavo è se quel 20 enne sta sera se la porta a letto senza sapere quanti anni ha lo tacciamo di pedofilia?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> perdonami ma riconoscere la bellezza di un adolescente è una cosa, esserne attratti è un'altra. se per caso fosse stato un ragazzo adolescente di una bellezza rara (e francamente se mi capita di vedere ragazzi bellissimi in giro li guardo pure e nella mia testa mi dico ma tu guarda che figo 'sto ragazzino. sarà invidia? non credo. la bellezza attrae l'occhio e fin qui va bene. l'oltre per quanto mi riguarda è respingente)  al McDonalds ti saresti sentita attratta sessualmente dal 14 enne?
> sarò anormale io ma nemmeno una 20enne che so che è ventenne mi attrae sessualmente. poi però va benissimo chi va con un/a ventenne. Mi stride comunque qualcosa ma a vent'anni c'è un'altra consapevolezza in linea di massima. senza contare 40/50enni che la consapevolezza di sé (e quindi anche della propria sessualità) non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa.


A parte che sono attratta dai vecchi ( scusa stemperavo l'argomento). 
Quando vado da hollister ci sono un paio di ragazzi, sicuramente maggiorenni che devo dire qualche pensiero me l'hanno fatto venire. Pensieri che sono e restano questo.
Sul 40/50 enne ripeto che sono d'accordo.
ma una 14 enne che non dichiara di esserlo può trovarsi consapevolemente in una situazione che può far finire un diciotenne / ventenne nei guai.


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto che su questo siamo d'accordo.
> quello a cui pensavo è se quel 20 enne sta sera se la porta a letto senza sapere quanti anni ha lo tacciamo di pedofilia?


Il mio discorso riguardava gli adulti fatti e finiti che hanno attrazione sessuale per le giovanissime: la domanda che mi hai fatto non c'entra nulla con quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il mio discorso riguardava gli adulti fatti e finiti che hanno attrazione sessuale per le giovanissime: la domanda che mi hai fatto non c'entra nulla con quello che ho scritto.


Lo so.
ti chiedevo cosa pensavi di una situazione diversa
perchê per la legge quel 20enne commette reato ed è un adulto fatto e finito


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma leggi bene, solo la prima frase è rivolta in risposta a MK, sulla faccenda delle foto.
> Il resto riguarda la prostituzione minorile ...
> ...


Perchè non ti interessa? Non conosco Hamilton, sono andata a vedere in wikipedia, ho visto le foto. Non mi piacciono gli scatti a modelle bambine, ma non mi sembrano scatti differenti da quelli che si vedono sulle riviste di moda.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto che su questo siamo d'accordo.
> quello a cui pensavo è se quel 20 enne sta sera se la porta a letto senza sapere quanti anni ha lo tacciamo di pedofilia?


Concordo con te. Andrebbero un po' rivisti i parametri di un tale reato.  Un ventenne che si infatua di una ragazza come quella descritta non può essere considerato un pedofilo. Ma per la legge invece lo è.
Diversa è la questione di un uomo adulto. Ma su questo siamo quasi tutti d'accordo. Non sarei però così critico su uomini che si legano a ragazze di 18 o 19 anni. La bellezza, quando è sconvolgente,  è un qualcosa che può anche farti perdere la testa. E alcune ragazze a quell'età sono praticamente delle giovani donne. 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Concordo con te. Andrebbero un po' rivisti i parametri di un tale reato.  Un ventenne che si infatua di una ragazza come quella descritta non può essere considerato un pedofilo. Ma per la legge invece lo è.
> Diversa è la questione di un uomo adulto. Ma su questo siamo quasi tutti d'accordo. Non sarei però così critico su uomini che si legano a ragazze di 18 o 19 anni. La bellezza, quando è sconvolgente,  è un qualcosa che può anche farti perdere la testa. E alcune ragazze a quell'età sono praticamente delle giovani donne.
> 
> Buscopann


Il discorso però era sul sesso a pagamento.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il discorso però era sul sesso a pagamento.


No. Non è vero. Quello era lo spunto. Poi si è cominciato a fare un discorso più in generale

Buscopann


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No. Non è vero. Quello era lo spunto. Poi si è cominciato a fare un discorso più in generale
> 
> Buscopann


Su quale sia l'età giusta per fare sesso?


----------



## Buscopann (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Su quale sia l'età giusta per fare sesso?


sull'attrazione degli uomini maturi pet le giovanissime

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Su quale sia l'età giusta per fare sesso?





Buscopann ha detto:


> sull'attrazione degli uomini maturi pet le giovanissime
> 
> Buscopann


Vedo che avete le idee chiare :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so.
> ti chiedevo cosa pensavi di una situazione diversa
> perchê per la legge quel 20enne commette reato ed è un adulto fatto e finito


mah...in verità se lei i 14 anni li ha compiuti e ci sta di suo,non è che il ventenne rischi qualcosa,dal punto di vista legale.

A meno che sia tipo l'istruttore di nuoto e lei la ragazzina della squadra che allena


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> sull'attrazione degli uomini maturi pet le giovanissime
> 
> Buscopann


I viaggi all'estero basati sulla prostituzione minorile non dicono nulla? Ah già ma lo fanno lontano quindi non fa notizia.
Dovreste spiegarlo voi uomini cosa succede.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedo che avete le idee chiare :carneval:


È sabato sera. Ho lavorato anche oggi tutto il giorno. Io sono giustificato :mrgreen:mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> I viaggi all'estero basati sulla prostituzione minorile non dicono nulla? Ah già ma lo fanno lontano quindi non fa notizia.
> Dovreste spiegarlo voi uomini cosa succede.


Ehm..ma che c'entra col mio post sta roba che hai scritto? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È sabato sera. Ho lavorato anche oggi tutto il giorno. Io sono giustificato :mrgreen:mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ok assolutamente si però bello pensa se continuavate senza chiarire che affrontavate il tema da due angolazioni così diverse


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ehm..ma che c'entra col mio post sta roba che hai scritto?
> 
> Buscopann


C'entra con l'attrazione di un uomo adulto verso l'adolescente. O addirittura la bambina. Si parla di sesso non di amore. Tu parlavi d'amore?


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so.
> ti chiedevo cosa pensavi di una situazione diversa
> perchê per la legge quel 20enne commette reato ed è un adulto fatto e finito


Penso che un ventenne che va a letto con una ragazza di 14 anni pensando che ne abbia qualcuno in più non sia un pedofilo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Un adulto, al primo sguardo, confonde molto più facilmente una quattordicenne, con un aspetto particolarmente adulto, con una diciottenne, difficilmente compie lo stesso errore un ventenne.
I ragazzi che si preparano alla maturità non credono loro coetanei quelli di prima.
Concordo sul fatto che l'ammirazione della bellezza non ha nulla a che fare con l'attrazione sessuale.
Un adulto dovrebbe mettersi in discussione se sente attrazione per giovani che potrebbero essergli figli.
Ho visto un film interessante (non ricordo il titolo) su una ragazzina che, contattata in rete, si innamora di un adulto. I genitori agiscono come devono denunciando il tizio e sorvegliando la ragazzina che, ovviamente, si ribella proclamando il suo diritto di autodeterminazione. La scena che è meglio riuscita è quella in cui il padre, pubblicitario, va a una festa per una campagna pubblicitaria che utilizza modelle molto giovani che appaiono più giovani di quello che sono in pose sexy. Le gigantografie della campagna lo mettono in crisi e lo fanno scappare a casa.
Certamente l'utilizzo di modelle molto giovani ha influenzato un immaginario erotico che favorisce pensieri erotici sulle minorenni.
La legge a cui si faceva riferimento è nei confronti dello stupro, considerato come compiere atti sessuali con chi non ha la maturità per sostenere la maggiore esperienza e sicurezza di chi è più vecchio e non c'entra con la pedofilia.


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Concordo con te. Andrebbero un po' rivisti i parametri di un tale reato.  Un ventenne che si infatua di una ragazza come quella descritta non può essere considerato un pedofilo. Ma per la legge invece lo è.
> Diversa è la questione di un uomo adulto. Ma su questo siamo quasi tutti d'accordo. Non sarei però così critico su uomini che si legano a ragazze di 18 o 19 anni. *La bellezza, quando è sconvolgente,  è un qualcosa che può anche farti perdere la testa. E alcune ragazze a quell'età sono praticamente delle giovani donne.
> *
> Buscopann


Io non credo che un uomo possa perdere la testa, sinceramente. Ripeto, certe barriere dovrebbero sorgere in modo naturale, non riflessivo.

Io ho quasi quarant'anni e quando ho a che fare con un giovane ragazzo, per quanto bellissimo, la prima cosa che sento è un istinto protettivo, mi percepisco in un ruolo diverso, non mi sento sullo stesso 'piano' e, soprattutto, non mi viene nemmeno in mente di poterci fare sesso, nemmeno con la fantasia. E gli uomini con cui mi sono sempre relazionata mi hanno sempre descritto la stessa sensazione in versione maschile, né più né meno.


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè non ti interessa? Non conosco Hamilton, sono andata a vedere in wikipedia, ho visto le foto. Non mi piacciono gli scatti a modelle bambine, ma non mi sembrano scatti differenti da quelli che si vedono sulle riviste di moda.



Ciao

Non m'interessa nel senso, non mi fa cambiare idea su un sentire mio verso la tematica. 
Hamilton è stato anche molto messo in discussione. Non per nulla. Quelle ragazzine, non 
posano in un loro modo naturale di essere ... rappresentano l'eroticità e sono anche nude
in parte. Non è perché sei un ex-consigliere o un fotografo famoso o ecc. ecc. , questo 
legittima un qualcosa ... 

sienne

Edit: una fesseria ... niente al contenuto ...


----------



## @lex (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè non ti interessa? Non conosco Hamilton, sono andata a vedere in wikipedia, ho visto le foto. Non mi piacciono gli scatti a modelle bambine, ma non mi sembrano scatti differenti da quelli che si vedono sulle riviste di moda.


alquanto strano per una che ha avuto per anni kate moss come avatar. chi è quella della foto? la tua vicina di casa?


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non m'interessa nel senso, non mi fa cambiare idea su un sentire mio verso la tematica.
> Hamilton è stato anche molto messo in discussione. Non per nulla. Quelle ragazzine, non
> ...


Ma certo, niente legittima. Però informarsi si deve. Sempre.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> C'entra con l'attrazione di un uomo adulto verso l'adolescente. O addirittura la bambina. Si parla di sesso non di amore. Tu parlavi d'amore?


Si parlava di attrazione. Devo constatare ancora una volta che non leggi i vari post e ti fai delle idee parziali del pensiero di un utente. Con me non è la prima volta che accade.
L'attrazione per bambine o ragazzine è una cosa che fa rabbrividire. Diverso il discorso per diciottenni che poco di diverso hanno rispetto a giovani donne di 24-25 anni. In quel caso la bellezza abbagliante può sconfinare certamente dell'attrazione sessuale e non ci vedo nulla di grave in tutto ciò.  

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> alquanto strano per una che ha avuto per anni kate moss come avatar. chi è quella della foto? la tua vicina di casa?


Kate Moss ha 40 anni. Un corpo da adolescente è vero. La trovavo e continuo a trovarla molto elegante. Incarna la mia idea di bellezza femminile. Mai detto che le modelle mi facciano schifo, anzi, sto sempre a guardarle ammirata. Certo preferirei che mia figlia non facesse quel lavoro. Ma non lo farà, ha già le idee molto chiare sul suo futuro professionale.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si parlava di attrazione. Devo constatare ancora una volta che non leggi i vari post e ti fai delle idee parziali del pensiero di un utente. Con me non è la prima volta che accade.
> L'attrazione per bambine o ragazzine è una cosa che fa rabbrividire. Diverso il discorso per diciottenni che poco di diverso hanno rispetto a giovani donne di 24-25 anni. *In quel caso la bellezza abbagliante può sconfinare certamente dell'attrazione sessuale e non ci vedo nulla di grave in tutto ciò.
> *
> Buscopann


Quindi si parlava di sesso. Attrazione sessuale=sesso. Le parole sono importanti.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che un uomo possa perdere la testa, sinceramente. Ripeto, certe barriere dovrebbero sorgere in modo naturale, non riflessivo.
> 
> Io ho quasi quarant'anni e quando ho a che fare con un giovane ragazzo, per quanto bellissimo, la prima cosa che sento è un istinto protettivo, mi percepisco in un ruolo diverso, non mi sento sullo stesso 'piano' e, soprattutto, non mi viene nemmeno in mente di poterci fare sesso, nemmeno con la fantasia. E gli uomini con cui mi sono sempre relazionata mi hanno sempre descritto la stessa sensazione in versione maschile, né più né meno.


Può succedere eccome invece. Ci sono coppie con grande differenze di età sinceramente innamorate. Lui 40 anni, lei 19 o 20 anni. Nella domna è raro che accada perché c'è un forte istinto materno.  L'uomo è invece più materiale verso la bellezza,  che rappresenta spesso una componente molto importante nel nostro percorso di innamoramento

Buscopann


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Kate Moss ha 40 anni. Un corpo da adolescente è vero. La trovavo e continuo a trovarla molto elegante. Incarna la mia idea di bellezza femminile. Mai detto che le modelle mi facciano schifo, anzi, sto sempre a guardarle ammirata. Certo preferirei che mia figlia non facesse quel lavoro. Ma non lo farà, ha già le idee molto chiare sul suo futuro professionale.


a. fa parte di un mondo che pare tu schifi. se i fa schifo il mondo del calcio non mi metto come avatar Maradona. E se devo mettermi il massimo dell'eleganza ci metto Audrey Hepburn o Grace Kelly come avatar. Non una modella cocainomaneì (semianoressica per giunta) Altra cosa che aborri. Coerenza? zero.
Quindi se prendi a modello come esempio negativo per l'immagine che si danno anche delle ragazzine poi guardi ammirate chi ne fa parte a pieno titolo? coerenza? zero


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi si parlava di sesso. Attrazione sessuale=sesso. Le parole sono importanti.


E chi ha usato parole diverse? Poi è ovvio che col sesso ci si possa anche innamorare

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Può succedere eccome invece. Ci sono coppie con grande differenze di età sinceramente innamorate. Lui 40 anni, lei 19 o 20 anni. Nella domna è raro che accada perché c'è un forte istinto materno.  L'uomo è invece più materiale verso la bellezza,  che rappresenta spesso una componente molto importante nel nostro percorso di innamoramento
> 
> Buscopann


Più che bellezza in senso generale la chiamerei 'propria idea di femminilità', è quello che fa innamorare un uomo secondo me. Forte istinto materno che ti porta a non scegliere uomini più giovani? Non dovrebbe essere il contrario?


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Può succedere eccome invece. Ci sono coppie con grande differenze di età sinceramente innamorate. Lui 40 anni, lei 19 o 20 anni. Nella domna è raro che accada perché c'è un forte istinto materno.  L'uomo è invece più materiale verso la bellezza,  che rappresenta spesso una componente molto importante nel nostro percorso di innamoramento
> 
> Buscopann


pensa a quando tua figlia ( se ne hai o avrai) e pensa se un uomo di 40 la guardasse con attrazione e voglia sessuale. non si parla di sincero amore. ma di attrazione sessuale. cosa proveresti? prova a pensarci


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> a. fa parte di un mondo che pare tu schifi. se i fa schifo il mondo del calcio non mi metto come avatar Maradona. E se devo mettermi il massimo dell'eleganza ci metto Audrey Hepburn o Grace Kelly come avatar. Non una modella cocainomane. Altra cosa che aborri. Coerenza? zero.
> Quindi se prendi a modello come esempio negativo per l'immagine che si danno anche delle ragazzine poi guardi ammirate chi ne fa parte a pieno titolo? coerenza? zero


Aborro i cocainomani sì, è vero. Ma le immagini sono immagini, quello che c'è (o c'era) dietro non è affare mio. Mai detto che schifo il mondo della moda, dicevo che le modelle minorenni per poter svolgere il proprio lavoro hanno bisogno dell'autorizzazione dei genitori. Quindi se si superano certi limiti c'è qualcuno che non ha educato ad altro che ai soldi facili (e che magari vive i propri sogni frustrati attraverso i propri figli, grande errore educativo). A mia figlia Kate Moss non piace per nulla.


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Aborro i cocainomani sì, è vero. Ma le immagini sono immagini, quello che c'è (o c'era) dietro non è affare mio. Mai detto che schifo il mondo della moda, dicevo che le modelle minorenni per poter svolgere il proprio lavoro hanno bisogno dell'autorizzazione dei genitori. Quindi se si superano certi limiti c'è qualcuno che non ha educato ad altro che ai soldi facili (e che magari vive i propri sogni frustrati attraverso i propri figli, grande errore educativo). A mia figlia Kate Moss non piace per nulla.


tutto questo dimostra solo che una bambina può essere più matura di te. io un paio di domande me le farei fossi in te.
PS: non è affar tuo se non sei  conoscenza di quello che c'è dietro. se lo sai è affare tuo. naturalmente scegli di fottertene a tuo piacimento. la sbandierata consapevolezza di cui vai blaterando da secoli dove va quando si tratta del tuo piacere o dei tuoi gusti? nel cesso naturalmente


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E chi ha usato parole diverse? Poi è *ovvio che col sesso ci si possa anche innamorare*
> 
> Buscopann


Attraverso il sesso? Ho sempre pensato che potesse essere così, ma ora non ne sarei più così sicura. E parlo di adulti. A quattordici anni puoi capire la differenza tra sesso e amore?


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> tutto questo dimostra solo che una bambina può essere più matura di te. io un paio di domande me le farei fossi in te.


Ma non è questione di maturità. E' immagine e basta. Sicuramente mia figlia non è come me, per fortuna.


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di maturità. E' immagine e basta. Sicuramente mia figlia non è come me, per fortuna.


Finalmente una cosa su cui siamo d'accordo. E spero per lei che sia così sul serio perché l'esempio non è dei migliori. Tanti in bocca al lupo e auguri a tua figlia. Sperando che non ne abbia mai bisogno.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> Finalmente una cosa su cui siamo d'accordo. E spero per lei che sia così sul serio perché l'esempio non è dei migliori. Tanti in bocca al lupo e auguri a tua figlia. Sperando che non ne abbia mai bisogno.


Non è mia proprietà. Siamo due esseri umani. Sono sua madre ed è mia responsabilità fare in modo che possa vivere nel migliore modo possibile. Nonostante quello che abbiamo vissuto siamo una famiglia. Ammetto che delle volte le devo ricordare che IO sono la madre e LEI la figlia :mrgreen:


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non è mia proprietà. Siamo due esseri umani. Sono sua madre ed è mia responsabilità fare in modo che possa vivere nel migliore modo possibile. Nonostante quello che abbiamo vissuto siamo una famiglia. Ammetto che delle volte le devo ricordare che IO sono la madre e LEI la figlia :mrgreen:


non ne dubito


----------



## Fantastica (16 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me si ritorna sempre al solito nodo problematico: l'assenza di simboli e di capacità di simbolizzare, di cui parlavo anche a proposito della pornografia.
Ciò che oggi è assottigliato fino allo spessore di una velina (non a caso, eh), è la capacità di attribuire spessore simbolico alle esperienze che si fanno nel reale. Non si raccontano più delle storie, non ci sono narrazioni che sosotengano i vissuti del reale, il desiderio si incarna nelle cose senza passaggi intermedi. Prendo la droga non perché ho un vissuto disagevole, non perché ho dei problemi, ma perché mi piace, punto. Non mi interessano i perché: nessun perché. Mi piace, lo prendo e in mezzo non c'è nulla...
Nel reale, una bambina di sette anni, ma anche prima, prova già piacere sessuale. Ho ricordi vivi di questa mia esperienza. E immagino ne abbiate anche voi. Le prime erezioni in un maschio sono intorno ai cinque anni. Magari ve le ricordate pure.
Cosa può far pensare che sia immaginabile un rapporto sessuale con un corpo desiderante in modo naturale e assolutamente inconsapevole? Solo l'assenza di una narrazione, cioè della storia SIMBOLICA di quel corpo.
Questo discorso vale anche per l'articolo riportato da Stermy. C'è un cortocircuito che collega immediatamente l'immaginario al reale, il desiderio alla cosa. Il simbolo di quella cosa è muto. I corpi sono muti.
E' evidente che questo discende dall'abitudine al consumo e alla tecnologia, che regala illusorie sensazioni di onnipotenza. Finché non ci libereremo degli oggetti ludici della tecnologia e non recupereremo la capacità di raccontare storie, di narrare, di fare in modo che le cose reali raccontino una storia, avremo sempre più malati in giro.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo la droga non perché ho un vissuto disagevole, non perché ho dei problemi, ma perché mi piace, punto. Non mi interessano i perché: nessun perché. Mi piace, lo prendo e in mezzo non c'è nulla...


Proprio così. E' quello che manca, in mezzo non c'è nulla. Brava, bella osservazione!


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma certo, niente legittima. Però informarsi si deve. Sempre.


Una femmina, che abbia 12 anni, che abbia 14 anni, che abbia 18 anni, se è sviluppata al punto da sembrare adulta può essere sessualmente attraente. Ci sono donne di 30 anni che sembrano adolescenti. La differenza la fa la testa. E qualunque adulto, che non sia una emerita testa di cazzo, nel momento in cui si rende conto che ha a che fare con una bambina, mette in atto i normali istinti di protezione/educazione. La cosa avviene normalmente e spontaneamente anche quando si ha a che fare con una persona con disabilità mentale, maggiorenne o minorenne che sia. 

Il pedofilo vero invece, non è interessato al corpo della bambina, ma alla psiche. Questo fa la differenza tra un pedofilo e un non pedofilo, ed é questo che classifica il pedofilo come malato. Il pedofilo si relaziona come un amichetto con l'aggiunta della componente sessuale.

Peggio del pedofilo, che è del resto un malato da curare, è chi va con le adolescenti senza essere pedofilo, fregandosene della violenza che sta commettendo, solo per il gusto di provare una esperienza nuova e proibita. 

Così come chi va a trans non è necessariamente gay, allo stesso modo chi va con adolescenti non è necessariamente pedofilo. Nel secondo caso però c'è un abuso che va punito, e non una malattia che va curata come nel caso della pedofilia.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Una femmina, che abbia 12 anni, che abbia 14 anni, che abbia 18 anni, se è sviluppata al punto da sembrare adulta può essere sessualmente attraente. Ci sono donne di 30 anni che sembrano adolescenti. *La differenza la fa la testa. E qualunque adulto, che non sia una emerita testa di cazzo, nel momento in cui si rende conto che ha a che fare con una bambina, mette in atto i normali istinti di protezione/educazione.* La cosa avviene normalmente e spontaneamente anche quando si ha a che fare con una persona con disabilità mentale, maggiorenne o minorenne che sia.
> 
> Il pedofilo vero invece, non è interessato al corpo della bambina, ma alla psiche. Questo fa la differenza tra un pedofilo e un non pedofilo, ed é questo che classifica il pedofilo come malato. Il pedofilo si relaziona come un amichetto con l'aggiunta della componente sessuale.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto. Mi chiedo da dove arrivi tutto questo. Tranne casi rari (ricordo la prof col proprio allievo, in Inghilterra mi pare) sono modalità prettamente maschili.


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Proprio così. E' quello che manca, in mezzo non c'è nulla. Brava, bella osservazione!


com'è che però hai fatto sempre distinzione tra chi prendeva coca e chi eroina? ah si gli eroinomani dicevi fossero tormentati mentre quelli che si fanno di coca ti fanno schifo. coerenza e verità? zero


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto. Mi chiedo da dove arrivi tutto questo. Tranne casi rari (ricordo la prof col proprio allievo, in Inghilterra mi pare) sono modalità prettamente maschili.


La prof era attratta mentalmente, quindi è classificabile come pedofila. Secondo me. Non sono modalità prettamente maschili, è che culturalmente fa meno notizia un bambino di 12 anni con una donna di 30, che una bambina di 12 anni con un uomo di 30. La differenza nella cultura di come sono visti tali casi è in parte giustificata dal fatto che il maschio per avere rapporti sessuali deve essere attivo, la femmina no.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> com'è che però hai fatto sempre distinzione tra chi prendeva coca e chi eroina? ah si gli eroinomani dicevi fossero tormentati mentre quelli che si fanno di coca ti fanno schifo. coerenza e verità? zero


Mitologia degli anni settanta. E' un periodo che mi ha sempre affascinata. Mai letto il libro di Nanni Balestrini "Gli invisibili"? Un significato simbolico c'era. O almeno io lo trovo. La rivoluzione annegata nell'eroina. Comunque lo spirito della crocerossina è defunto da mo'. Per fortuna.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La prof era attratta mentalmente, quindi è classificabile come pedofila. Secondo me. Non sono modalità prettamente maschili, è che culturalmente fa meno notizia un bambino di 12 anni con una donna di 30, che una bambina di 12 anni con un uomo di 30. *La differenza nella cultura di come sono visti tali casi è in parte giustificata dal fatto che il maschio per avere rapporti sessuali deve essere attivo, la femmina no*.


Ah ok, grazie.


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mitologia degli anni settanta. E' un periodo che mi ha sempre affascinata. Mai letto il libro di Nanni Balestrini "Gli invisibili"? Un significato simbolico c'era. O almeno io lo trovo. Comunque lo spirito della crocerossina è defunto da mo'. Per fortuna.


questo è in contraddizione alla bella osservazione che avrebbe fatto fantastica. hai un concetto? bene. quel concetto è in contrasto con un tuo interesse/piacere/gusto anche effimero e superficiale? benissimo. il concetto va a farsi benedire in un nanosecondo. minchia!!!


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> questo è in contraddizione alla bella osservazione che avrebbe fatto fantastica. hai un concetto? bene. quel concetto è in contrasto con un tuo interesse/piacere/gusto anche effimero e superficiale? benissimo. il concetto va a farsi benedire in un nanosecondo. minchia!!!


Sai che non ho capito? Va beh ti riporto un estratto dal libro di Balestrini che citavo, così forse ci capiamo meglio "... è chiaro che l'eroina in genere incula i più ribelli e i più insoddisfatti quelli che più rifiutano questo sistema e non riescono più a sopportarlo con l'eroina ci viene semplicemente offerto uno sbocco individualistico e autodistruttivo alla voglia di cambiare alla rabbia che abbiamo dentro...".


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ok, grazie.


A me non sarebbe dispiaciuto cominciare a fare qualcosa già a 12 anni con una vent'enne. Ma scommetto che sono l'unico qui.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A me non sarebbe dispiaciuto cominciare a fare qualcosa già a 12 anni con una vent'enne. Ma scommetto che sono l'unico qui.


Ti avrebbe devastato.
Il problema di non avere consapevolezza di cosa si è stati da bambini è tipico dei maschi.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A me non sarebbe dispiaciuto cominciare a fare qualcosa già a 12 anni con una vent'enne. Ma scommetto che sono l'unico qui.


A dodici anni? Così presto? Beh io pensavo al sesso a quell'età ma ho continuato a vivere di amori platonici a lungo e, tranne un professore alle medie che potremmo catalogare come pedofilo secondo il profilo che ne hai tracciato tu, sono sempre stata fortunata negli incontri che ho avuto. E al sesso vero e proprio sono arrivata gradualmente e all'età giusta.


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito? Va beh ti riporto un estratto dal libro di Balestrini che citavo, così forse ci capiamo meglio "... è chiaro che l'eroina in genere incula i più ribelli e i più insoddisfatti quelli che più rifiutano questo sistema e non riescono più a sopportarlo con l'eroina ci viene semplicemente offerto uno sbocco individualistico e autodistruttivo alla voglia di cambiare alla rabbia che abbiamo dentro...".


ma se prima hai detto che era una bella riflessione che dietro ai drogati non vi è nula. ah si...fai distinzioni sulla base del nulla. che ovviamente c'è dentro la tua testa. sono cambiata ho consapevolezza sono cresciuta. sei immutabile come un monolite quando ti fa comodo. e quando devi fare la figa la tua monoliticità va a farsi benedire. il problema è che si può avere diversi gradi o modificare un concetto in base a situazioni e fatti che possono passare in secondo piano ma tu lo fai per delle cazzate. e manco te ne rendi conto. ed è grave perché puoi fare del male a chi ti sta intorno (e qui parlo in generale caso mai ti venisse in mente che sto parlando di me e te) e ai quali si può pensare di volere bene ma è l'atteggiamento che è sbagliato. perché superficiale e estremamente egoistico.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> *ma se prima hai detto che era una bella riflessione che dietro ai drogati non vi è nulla. *ah si...fai distinzioni sulla base del nulla. che ovviamente c'è dentro la tua testa. sono cambiata ho consapevolezza sono cresciuta. sei immutabile come un monolite quando ti fa comodo. e quando devi fare la figa la tua monoliticità va a farsi benedire. il problema è che si può avere diversi gradi o modificare un concetto in base a situazioni e fatti che possono passare in secondo piano ma tu lo fai per delle cazzate. e manco te ne rendi conto. ed è grave perché puoi fare del male a chi ti sta intorno (e qui parlo in generale caso mai ti venisse in mente che sto parlando di me e te) e ai quali si può pensare di volere bene ma è l'atteggiamento che è sbagliato. perché superficiale e estremamente egoistico.


Non hai capito. Fantastica parlava di assenza di significato. Ho cercato di spiegare la distinzione per me dove stava. Negli anni settanta il significato c'era eccome. Se poi vuoi fare riferimento al mio venire affascinata da determinate tipologie hai ragione. Solo un modo per arrivare a me più velocemente. Sono stata molto ingenua visto che era tutta una finzione. Comunque a casa mia droghe non si usano, di qualsiasi tipo siano.


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Fantastica parlava di assenza di significato. Ho cercato di spiegare la distinzione per me dove stava. Negli anni settanta il significato c'era eccome. Se poi vuoi fare riferimento al mio venire affascinata da determinate tipologie hai ragione. Solo un modo per arrivare a me più velocemente. Sono stata molto ingenua visto che era tutta una finzione. Comunque a casa mia droghe non si usano, di qualsiasi tipo siano.


certo. solo se non le usi tu. e non chiedermi a cosa mi riferisco. direi che chiudo qui. e ti chiedo pure scusa va' se ti ho rotto i coglioni. sei una persona incoerente quando si tratta di passare sopra a concetti anche importante se questo ti fa comodo. è un fatto. e questo significa molte cose che ho già scritto. scrivi un sacco di cose che sono in netta contraddizione con quello che è la tua vita (che non è cambiata per nulla nella sostanza da quando ti frequentavo io, visto quello che scrivi). Mi è fastidioso (nei limiti del fastidio) leggerle e cercherò di non commentare. sono a posto.
evitami consigli e commenti non richiesti le prossime volte che mi leggi.

PS: e io ho capito benissimo. sei tu che fai finta di non capire


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> A dodici anni? Così presto? Beh io pensavo al sesso a quell'età ma ho continuato a vivere di amori platonici a lungo e, tranne un professore alle medie che potremmo catalogare come pedofilo secondo il profilo che ne hai tracciato tu, sono sempre stata fortunata negli incontri che ho avuto. E al sesso vero e proprio sono arrivata gradualmente e all'età giusta.


È di fondamentale importanza bloccare i pedofili, soprattutto quelli in contatto diretto e continuo con i minori. Mi auguro che il tuo proff delle medie abbia ricevuto le cure e l'interesse appropriati per il suo caso.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> certo. *solo se non le usi tu.* e non chiedermi a cosa mi riferisco. direi che chiudo qui. e ti chiedo pure scusa va' se ti ho rotto i coglioni. sei una persona incoerente quando si tratta di passare sopra a concetti anche importante se questo ti fa comodo. è un fatto. e questo significa molte cose che ho già scritto. scrivi un sacco di cose che sono in netta contraddizione con quello che è la tua vita (che non è cambiata per nulla nella sostanza da quando ti frequentavo io, visto quello che scrivi). Mi è fastidioso (nei limiti del fastidio) leggerle e cercherò di non commentare. sono a posto.
> evitami consigli e commenti non richiesti le prossime volte che mi leggi.
> 
> PS: e io ho capito benissimo. sei tu che fai finta di non capire


Mai usato cocaina o eroina. Mai usato altri tipi di droghe da quando sono madre (sigarette a parte, ma fumo sul balcone). Sarò bacchettona ma ci sono cose che da quando sono madre non faccio più. Ci sono questioni mie personali, che sto vivendo, delle quali mi piacerebbe parlarne qui dentro. Ma non posso farlo. Mi dispiace ma in fondo è anche colpa mia. Anzi me ne assumo completamente la responsabilità.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È di fondamentale importanza bloccare i pedofili, soprattutto quelli in contatto diretto e continuo con i minori. Mi auguro che il tuo proff delle medie abbia ricevuto le cure e l'interesse appropriati per il suo caso.


Non lo so. Era mentale, non credo sia mai successo nulla di fisico. Diceva che ero negata nel disegno e quindi mi faceva sedere in cattedra, accanto a lui, a ricopiare i giudizi dei miei compagni. O mi dava consigli su come tenere il seno rassodato facendo docce fredde. O sclerava quando, in gita scolastica, un ragazzo si era avvicinato a me 'lei che tanto sembrava una creatura del Botticelli e poi...'. Io raccontavo ma i miei genitori non ascoltavano. Succedesse una cosa del genere a mia figlia lo sbranerei. Però ha una prof che arriva in classe con camicette trasparenti senza reggiseno... e la scuola chiede abbigliamento decoroso per le ragazzine, va beh.


----------



## Pidocchio (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mai usato cocaina o eroina. Mai usato altri tipi di droghe da quando sono madre (sigarette a parte, ma fumo sul balcone). Sarò bacchettona ma ci sono cose che da quando sono madre non faccio più. Ci sono questioni mie personali, che sto vivendo, delle quali mi piacerebbe parlarne qui dentro. Ma non posso farlo. Mi dispiace ma in fondo è anche colpa mia. Anzi me ne assumo completamente la responsabilità.


Epperò non trascinarmi in questo perchè ad esagerare sei capace pure tu. se hai smesso buon per te. ma non dire cazzaate perché se mi trascini su questo terreno nemmeno tu ci fai una belka figura. guatda parla di ciò che vuoi. ti prometto che mi faro i cazzi miei


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> Epperò non trascinarmi in questo perchè *ad esagerare sei capace pure tu.* se hai smesso buon per te. ma non dire cazzaate perché se mi trascini su questo terreno nemmeno tu ci fai una belka figura. guatda parla di ciò che vuoi. ti prometto che mi faro i cazzi miei


Certo che ne sono capace. Quando il dolore ti piomba addosso non vuoi fare altro che farlo smettere. E cerchi ogni modo per farlo. C'eri quindi lo sai bene.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2014)

Pidocchio ha detto:


> pensa a quando tua figlia ( se ne hai o avrai) e pensa se un uomo di 40 la guardasse con attrazione e voglia sessuale. non si parla di sincero amore. ma di attrazione sessuale. cosa proveresti? prova a pensarci


Partendo dal presupposto che prima c'è l'attrazione e poi eventualmente l'amore, all'inizio qualunque padre verrebbe un po' destabilizzato dalla situazione.  Ma se l'attrazione è sincera, il corteggiamento si svolge in modo normale, così come lo è in apparenza la persona e mia figlia lo corrisponde, perché dovrei pensare male? Secondo il vostro ragionamento una coppia come quella tra Eros Ramazzotti (50 anni) e la sua compagna (credo non arrivi nemmeno a 25) non avrebbe mai dovuto formarsi. Peccato che stanno insieme da più di 5 anni e hanno avuto anche un figlio o una figlia. Chi siamo noi per giudicare inadatte queste unioni?  È solo pregiudizio a mio parere.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Attraverso il sesso? Ho sempre pensato che potesse essere così, ma ora non ne sarei più così sicura. E parlo di adulti. A quattordici anni puoi capire la differenza tra sesso e amore?


Ancora con sto' discorso dei 14 anni? Io mi riferisco a ragazze di 18,19 o 20 anni. Le quali a volte non sono proprio delle adolescenti,  ma giovani donne. Sia di fisico che di testa.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Ancora con sto' discorso dei 14 anni*? Io mi riferisco a ragazze di 18,19 o 20 anni. Le quali a volte non sono proprio delle adolescenti,  ma giovani donne. Sia di fisico che di testa.
> 
> Buscopann


Io di minorenni ho sempre parlato. Certo che la bellezza estetica è maggiore a 20 anni che a 40. Sulla maturità sessuale avrei da ridire. Ma sto zitta.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io di minorenni ho sempre parlato. Certo che la bellezza estetica è maggiore a 20 anni che a 40. Sulla maturità sessuale avrei da ridire. Ma sto zitta.


Io non stavo parlando di minorenni da pagina 1 del thread. Lì ho scritto cosa penso dell'uomo di 40 che va con la ragazzina di 14. E l'ho ribadito anche in seguito.  Poi ho sempre parlato di donne maggiorenni. In quel caso non sono per nulla d'accordo con la condanna sociale a priori. Ci sono coppie dove la ragazza non arriva a 20 anni r l'uomo sfiora o supera addirittura i 40. Chi sono io per dire che non è cosa? Che uno dei 2 o entrambi hanno un problema? Sono una coppia. Si piacciono. Magari si amano pure.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so. Era mentale, non credo sia mai successo nulla di fisico. Diceva che ero negata nel disegno e quindi mi faceva sedere in cattedra, accanto a lui, a ricopiare i giudizi dei miei compagni. O mi dava consigli su come tenere il seno rassodato facendo docce fredde. O sclerava quando, in gita scolastica, un ragazzo si era avvicinato a me 'lei che tanto sembrava una creatura del Botticelli e poi...'. Io raccontavo ma i miei genitori non ascoltavano. Succedesse una cosa del genere a mia figlia lo sbranerei. Però ha una prof che arriva in classe con camicette trasparenti senza reggiseno... e la scuola chiede abbigliamento decoroso per le ragazzine, va beh.


Il tuo prof era uno schifose e avrebbe dovuto essere denunciato.
Anche la prof di tua figlia dovrebbe essere segnalata alla Dirigenza.


----------



## Gian (16 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo prof era uno schifoso e avrebbe dovuto essere denunciato.
> Anche la prof di tua figlia dovrebbe essere segnalata alla Dirigenza.



sono d'accordo. Di questi schifosi, malati, che giocherellano con i nostri figli,
ce ne sono con una frequenza di uno in ogni scuola media.
Ne ricordo uno di tecnica che 3-4 anni fa si toccava in classe....le piccole studentesse
lo ribattezzarono "il pedofilo"...

comunque molti dirigenti sono poco propensi a fare emergere queste situazioni,
oppure a dare spazio alle denunce dei genitori....non sembra vero eppure la motivazione
sembra essere quella de "il discredito per la scuola".


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Di questi schifosi, malati, che giocherellano con i nostri figli,
> ce ne sono con una frequenza di uno in ogni scuola media.
> Ne ricordo uno di tecnica che 3-4 anni fa si toccava in classe....le piccole studentesse
> lo ribattezzarono "il pedofilo"...
> ...


Se nessuno ha il coraggio di mettere nero su bianco su che cosa può agire un dirigente?


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il tuo prof era uno schifoso e avrebbe dovuto essere denunciato.*
> Anche la prof di tua figlia dovrebbe essere segnalata alla Dirigenza.


Sì, oggi probabilmente si farebbe, allora il mio riferimento erano i miei genitori, minimizzavano. La scuola di mia figlia, scuola pubblica, è molto attenta al comportamento dei ragazzi e poco a quello degli insegnanti. Romperò le palle come al solito...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2014)

Il prof di italiano alle medie ci palpava il seno. A tutte.

il figlio di una amica di mia madre, 35 anni, mi si fece -non teovo una espressione più calzante- mentre ero sola a casa sua -io avevo 17 anni peró, non davvero pochissimi. Ma non fu quella la violenza, sinceramente io pur frastornata non la vissi come violenza. Tra l'altro doveva sposarsi pochi mesi dopo.
credo lo raccontó al fratello perchè il giorno dopo tentò pure lui -28 anni- di approcciarmi ma mentre cercava di baciarmi si spaventó e scappó.

un controllore nel treno, io 15 annii, i miei in una cuccetta, viaggio  di notte.

svariati maniaci sparsi qua e là.

ah sí il vicino dei miei nonni, lui che so 60enne e io ultraminorenne.

Ah quei due 50enni che volevano farsi me e la mia amica in viaggio studio.

uh il padrone di quel bar dove andavo sempre, quando mi trovai la mano su per il seno ci rimasi parecchio male.


l'unica cosa che penso è che sono terrorizzata per Fra. Quello, il bullismo, la droga.

cazzo mi sembra un miracolo quando un ragazzo o una ragazzo escono vivi e senza problemi psicologici seri dall'adolesceza...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2014)

Per perply e tuba: ci sono malfunzionamenti colquote.

specifico. Solo il 35 enne riuscí a prendermi. Dagli altri sfuggii, più o meno incolume.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il prof di italiano alle medie ci palpava il seno. A tutte.
> 
> il figlio di una amica di mia madre, 35 anni, mi si fece -non teovo una espressione più calzante- mentre ero sola a casa sua -io avevo 17 anni peró, non davvero pochissimi. Ma non fu quella la violenza, sinceramente io pur frastornata non la vissi come violenza. Tra l'altro doveva sposarsi pochi mesi dopo.
> credo lo raccontó al fratello perchè il giorno dopo tentò pure lui -28 anni- di approcciarmi ma mentre cercava di baciarmi si spaventó e scappó.
> ...


Temo che brutte cose siano capitate a tutte.
E alle nostre madri e nonne ancor di più.
Ora, finalmente, è reato e possiamo difendere le figlie!


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il prof di italiano alle medie ci palpava il seno. A tutte.
> 
> il figlio di una amica di mia madre, 35 anni, mi si fece -non teovo una espressione più calzante- mentre ero sola a casa sua -io avevo 17 anni peró, non davvero pochissimi. Ma non fu quella la violenza, sinceramente io pur frastornata non la vissi come violenza. Tra l'altro doveva sposarsi pochi mesi dopo.
> credo lo raccontó al fratello perchè il giorno dopo tentò pure lui -28 anni- di approcciarmi ma mentre cercava di baciarmi si spaventó e scappó.
> ...


Io non faccio altro che ripetere a mia figlia di parlarmene se qualche adulto (lontano o vicino a noi) si comporta in modo strano con lei. Le dico che ci sono adulti malati che credono che le ragazzine siano donne. Non so se servirà, spero di sì. Comunque alle medie ne parlano, di bullismo, di droga, non so se parlano anche di molestie e di abusi. E in quinta elementare si fa educazione sessuale.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che brutte cose siano capitate a tutte.
> E alle nostre madri e nonne ancor di più.
> Ora, finalmente, è reato e possiamo difendere le figlie!


Sempre saputo di essere in ahimè numerosa compagnoa.
l'elenco mi è venuto leggendo gli esempi delle altre.. Perchè mi ha fatto pensare come sia facile trovarsi in situazioni pericolose. Che questo tipo di pericoli è diffusissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sempre saputo di essere in ahimè numerosa compagnoa.
> l'elenco mi è venuto leggendo gli esempi delle altre.. Perchè mi ha fatto pensare come sia facile trovarsi in situazioni pericolose. Che questo tipo di pericoli è diffusissimo.


A me non passò nemmeno per la testa di denunciare di avere incontrato esibizionisti. Non credo che sarebbe successo granché, trattandosi di denuncia contro ignoti.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non passò nemmeno per la testa di denunciare di avere incontrato esibizionisti. Non credo che sarebbe successo granché, trattandosi di denuncia contro ignoti.


Ovvio.

e tuttavia ci sono pure cose ben peggiori che non si denunciano.

ok qua stiamo di nuovo virando argomento


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il prof di italiano alle medie ci palpava il seno. A tutte.
> 
> il figlio di una amica di mia madre, 35 anni, mi si fece -non teovo una espressione più calzante- mentre ero sola a casa sua -io avevo 17 anni peró, non davvero pochissimi. Ma non fu quella la violenza, sinceramente io pur frastornata non la vissi come violenza. Tra l'altro doveva sposarsi pochi mesi dopo.
> credo lo raccontó al fratello perchè il giorno dopo tentò pure lui -28 anni- di approcciarmi ma mentre cercava di baciarmi si spaventó e scappó.
> ...


Eppure basterebbe inserire un tasto di emergenza sui cellulari che attiva immediatamente il gps, chiede di premere sul tipo di emergenza (incidente stradale, incendio, rissa, furto, violenza, stupro, pericolo generico, etc) ed inoltra una richiesta immediata a dei numeri memorizzati oltre che alle forze dell'ordine, con le coordinate gps.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Eppure basterebbe inserire un tasto di emergenza sui cellulari che attiva immediatamente il gps, chiede di premere sul tipo di emergenza (incidente stradale, incendio, rissa, furto, violenza, stupro, pericolo generico, etc) ed inoltra una richiesta immediata a dei numeri memorizzati oltre che alle forze dell'ordine, con le coordinate gps.


E le forze dell'ordine accorrono in massa come in un telefilm.


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E le forze dell'ordine accorrono in massa come in un telefilm.


Non è diverso da fare il 112, solo che è più semplice e immediato.

Una cultura della sicurezza personale, e l'applicazione di tecnologie già alla portata di tutti, potrebbe ridurre i casi di violazione della legge, rendere più agevole il recupero delle prove, fornire strumenti di indagine e di giudizio al processo.

Ci sono già app per smartphone che consentono di seguire in tempo reale tutti gli spostamenti di un altro smartphone. Puoi ad esempio vedere in qualunque momento dove si trovano i tuoi figli.


----------



## sienne (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che brutte cose siano capitate a tutte.
> E alle nostre madri e nonne ancor di più.
> Ora, finalmente, è reato e possiamo difendere le figlie!



Ciao 

sarà reato quanto vuoi, ma gli abusi maggiori avvengono 
tra le quattro mura ... famigliari e conoscenti ... anche di famiglia. 

I sensi di colpa, vergogna ... e non da dimenticare i ricatti,
fanno scatenare paure, che danno spazio al silenzio ... 
e a volte, non vengono neanche credute ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*

Non è che c'è tanto da dire.La Mussolini adesso o lascia il marito e si tiene la politica,o lascia la politica e si tiene il marito.fine.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Il prof di italiano alle medie ci palpava il seno. A tutte.
> *
> il figlio di una amica di mia madre, 35 anni, mi si fece -non teovo una espressione più calzante- mentre ero sola a casa sua -io avevo 17 anni peró, non davvero pochissimi. Ma non fu quella la violenza, sinceramente io pur frastornata non la vissi come violenza. Tra l'altro doveva sposarsi pochi mesi dopo.
> credo lo raccontó al fratello perchè il giorno dopo tentò pure lui -28 anni- di approcciarmi ma mentre cercava di baciarmi si spaventó e scappó.
> ...



E nessuno mai ha detto nulla? Almeno nei tre anni di medie che hai fatto tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che c'è tanto da dire.La Mussolini adesso o lascia il marito e si tiene la politica,o lascia la politica e si tiene il marito.fine.


Immagino che sfanculerà il marito. E non farebbe male comunque, politica o meno.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino che sfanculerà il marito. E non farebbe male comunque, politica o meno.


Visti ieri in giro per Roma mano nella mano, ahahahah!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Visti ieri in giro per Roma mano nella mano, ahahahah!


Eh, ma per il momento mica l'hanno ancora condannato o che. Manco arrestato. E lei, capirai, se glielo chiedi è pur sempre una garantista all'ultimo stadio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

più che altro ,mettendomi nei suoi panni ,mi chiedo come potrei cercare di tutelare un minimo la figura genitoriale di un marito che disprezzo ma che non posso distruggere completamente agli occhi dei figli.(per loro)
non so


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro ,mettendomi nei suoi panni ,mi chiedo come potrei cercare di tutelare un minimo la figura genitoriale di un marito che disprezzo ma che non posso distruggere completamente agli occhi dei figli.(per loro)
> non so


I figli credo siano abbastanza grandicelli da esserserne già fatta un'idea per conto loro.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I figli credo siano abbastanza grandicelli da esserserne già fatta un'idea per conto loro.


a posto, allora a questo non ci pensiamo più


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, *ma per il momento mica l'hanno ancora condannato *o che. Manco arrestato. E lei, capirai, se glielo chiedi è pur sempre una garantista all'ultimo stadio.



e chissenefrega
purtroppo esistono reati infamanti, e se uno ne viene indagato e per di più può venire processato per direttissima, non è che ci sia molto da essere garantisti, anzi è garantito che è uno che va con prostitute minorenni, stop


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> e chissenefrega
> purtroppo esistono reati infamanti, e se uno ne viene indagato e per di più può venire processato per direttissima, non è che ci sia molto da essere garantisti, anzi è garantito che è uno che va con prostitute minorenni, stop


Free, tu mica fai il politico di mestiere. Chissenefrega, di solito, per i cazzi loro i politici non se lo dicono MAI.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Visti ieri in giro per Roma mano nella mano, ahahahah!



Li hai visti personalmente o te lo hanno riferito.

I giornali hanno scritto che lui si è trovato un altro appartameto vicino alla famiglia e che lei con i figli è ospite della madre.

Indipendentemente da chi è lei, solo per il tradimento, che sia già mano nella mano lo trovo strano, oppure era già al corrente di tutto ed erano una coppia già separata in casa.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

posto che sia rivoltante che un padre di famiglia faccia sesso con ragazze di quell'età,
la pedofilia è un'altra cosa .


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

il mito di lolita attrae gli  uomini insicuri , irrisolti e immaturi (secondo me più di quanti crediamo ma molti non passano per fortuna ai fatti).
i pedofili sono malati


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se nessuno ha il coraggio di mettere nero su bianco su che cosa può agire un dirigente?


un dirigente può fare tantissimo....chiama i genitori e li manda dalla polizia.
Ad esempio. oppure chiama il professore, lo invita a discolparsi dopo di che lo caccia.


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che sia *rivoltante* che un padre di famiglia:up:faccia sesso con ragazze di quell'età,
> la pedofilia è un'altra cosa .



il pedofilo è uno che trova piacere, libidine, appagamento sessuale solo con un bambino. 
Infatti in GB esiste la castrazione chimica, anzi in alcuni casi sono proprio questi malati che, usciti
dal carcere, resisi conto che disgraziatamente  l'impulso insano persiste, 
chiedono un adeguato trattamento
farmacologico, prescritto dopo il loro consenso scritto.

Questo marito della *Benita* mi sembra invece un grosso porcone, depravato....
premesso che è grandicello, un over50, se proprio le piacciono le giovani e se proprio
voleva tradire la moglie :unhappy: poteva fare un giretto in discoteca e qualche ragazza di 25, 26, 28
anni la poteva rimorchiare, previo loro consenso. 
qui invece stiamo parlando di vittime di 14,15 anni, lo scarto
di età tra vittima e fruitore dice tutto.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva;1295024[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]*il mito di lolita attrae gli  uomini insicuri , irrisolti e immatur*[/B]i (secondo me più di quanti crediamo ma molti non passano per fortuna ai fatti).
> i pedofili sono malati



secondo me c'è anche la brutta componente di cercare di intortare le ragazzine con tecniche che solo un adulto può conoscere
una ragazzina potrebbe facilmente essere ingenua e indifesa, e fanno leva su questo

almeno io quando ripenso alle medie, in pratica c'era il prof. di ginnastica dei maschi che era un bel ragazzo sui 35 anni, sposato con figli, noi ragazze avevamo tutte la tipica cotta sciocca per lui, lo guardavamo sognanti...peccato che poi si è presentato nella mia compagnia di ragazzini con motorini e biciclette e ha cominciato ad entrare in confidenza, fino a che un pomeriggio ero in giro col mio cane e mi ha vista, mi ha fatto un sacco di moine e mi ha baciata, ma io me ne sono andata e da allora l'ho evitato come la peste (per fortuna ero in terza media)
però chissà se ha fatto qualcosa con altre
non ho detto niente a nessuno, probabilmente sbagliando, tuttavia ho capito subito cosa fare, anche se avevo 14 anni


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me c'è anche la brutta componente di cercare di intortare le ragazzine con tecniche che solo un adulto può conoscere
> una ragazzina potrebbe facilmente essere ingenua e indifesa, e fanno leva su questo
> 
> almeno io quando ripenso alle medie, in pratica c'era il prof. di ginnastica dei maschi che era un bel ragazzo sui 35 anni, sposato con figli, noi ragazze avevamo tutte la tipica cotta sciocca per lui, lo guardavamo sognanti...*peccato che poi si è presentato nella mia compagnia di ragazzini* con motorini e biciclette e ha cominciato ad entrare in confidenza, fino a che un pomeriggio ero in giro col mio cane e mi ha vista, *mi ha fatto un sacco di moine e mi ha baciata*, ma io me ne sono andata e da allora l'ho evitato come la peste (per fortuna ero in terza media)
> ...


Ma che cazzo è.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo è.



sì lui era anche un giocatore di baseball e qualcuno dei ragazzi giocava, quindi ogni tanto andavamo al diamante e stavamo lì a mangiare il gelato, cose così


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì lui era anche un giocatore di baseball e qualcuno dei ragazzi giocava, quindi ogni tanto andavamo al diamante e stavamo lì a mangiare il gelato, cose così


Ma che cazzo di gente gira, porca puttana.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me c'è anche la brutta componente di cercare di intortare le ragazzine con tecniche che solo un adulto può conoscere
> una ragazzina potrebbe facilmente essere ingenua e indifesa, e fanno leva su questo
> 
> almeno io quando ripenso alle medie, in pratica c'era il prof. di ginnastica dei maschi che era un bel ragazzo sui 35 anni, sposato con figli, noi ragazze avevamo tutte la tipica cotta sciocca per lui, lo guardavamo sognanti...peccato che poi si è presentato nella mia compagnia di ragazzini con motorini e biciclette e ha cominciato ad entrare in confidenza, fino a che un pomeriggio ero in giro col mio cane e mi ha vista, mi ha fatto un sacco di moine e mi ha baciata, ma io me ne sono andata e da allora l'ho evitato come la peste (per fortuna ero in terza media)
> ...


a 15 anni ricordo molto bene gli occhi degli uomini adulti addosso ; sposati e non con allusioni , tentativi di approcci e altre robe che già allora cominciavo a saper mettere a posto.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì lui era anche un giocatore di baseball e qualcuno dei ragazzi giocava, quindi ogni tanto andavamo al diamante e stavamo lì a mangiare il gelato, cose così


anche il mio professore di ginnastica era cosi alle medie....
un pervertito mai visto. non vedeva l ora di farci fare la cavallina a noi femmine alludendo che non eravamo capaci (eravamo capacissime, di cui 8 di noi facevamo ginnastica artistica, pensa te)e cosi poteva anzi doveva spingerci su per il sedere....porco


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a 15 anni ricordo molto bene gli occhi degli uomini adulti addosso ; sposati e non con allusioni , tentativi di approcci e altre robe che già allora cominciavo a saper mettere a posto.


io non ci pensavo da tanto, questo 3d me lo ha fatto ricordare
pazzesco come vedi le cose in un altro modo: allora mi è solo sembrato assurdo, invece è molto peggio

come quella volta che ero in discoteca al mare e un tizio sui 50 mi voleva a tutti costi portare a una festa sulla sua barca e poi a fare un giro, mi stava facendo conoscere i suoi amici della festa, io avevo già 18 anni, poi si è avvicinato un mio amico, mi ha preso per mano e mi ha detto: ma quello pensa alle feste secondo te??


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> anche il mio professore di ginnastica era cosi alle medie....
> un pervertito mai visto. non vedeva l ora di farci fare la cavallina a noi femmine alludendo che non eravamo capaci (eravamo capacissime, di cui 8 di noi facevamo ginnastica artistica, pensa te)e cosi poteva anzi doveva spingerci su per il sedere....porco



e il bello, si fa per dire, è che i genitori sono tranquilli e contenti che i figli fanno sport:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Può succedere eccome invece. Ci sono coppie con grande differenze di età sinceramente innamorate. Lui 40 anni, lei 19 o 20 anni. Nella domna è raro che accada perché c'è un forte istinto materno.  L'uomo è invece più materiale verso la bellezza,  che rappresenta spesso una componente molto importante nel nostro percorso di innamoramento
> 
> Buscopann


Ma cosa c'entra la differenza di età in una coppia? Ho un conoscente quarantenne che sta con una 23enne, usciamo insieme e non lo trovo inappropriato. Lei è una bella ragazza e anche in gamba.

Ma io a 24 anni convivevo. Mi mantenevo. Ero sufficientemente matura. A quell'età si è giovani donne, non ragazzine.

Io parlavo di ragazzine di 14, 15 anni fino ai 18. Sono stata molto precisa: parlavo di giovanissime verso le quali Zod  ritiene sia normale provare attrazione sessuale, ma che sia scorretto però concretizzarle.

Per me che un quarantenne possa avere fantasie sessuali per una giovanissima, che ne abbia 14, 15 o 18, è segno di poca sostanza.
Chiamala immaturità, chiamala sessuomania. Fai una figlia, aspetta che sia adolescente e poi mi dici se non ti sembra folle che un uomo di quarant'anni che potrebbe essere padre la guardi con quel tipo di sguardo. Ripeto, la bellezza è un conto, la voglia sessuale è altro.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> e il bello, si fa per dire, è che i genitori sono tranquilli e contenti che i figli fanno sport:singleeye:


porca miseria si...
io lo dissi anche a mia madre ma lei mica mi credeva....
mi diceva: ma cosa dici, non farti film in testa....
e io: ma mamma chiedi a cristina a valeria a tutteeeee....
lei: no. basta creare casini...

pure....???

boh....
i miei figli li esonerero' dall ora di educazione motoria alle medie (che poi chissa perche e' sempre alle medie)..
fanno sport fuori se vogliono


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a 15 anni ricordo molto bene gli occhi degli uomini adulti addosso ; sposati e non con allusioni , tentativi di approcci e altre robe che già allora cominciavo a saper mettere a posto.


Io invece sono stata più volte molestata con palpeggiamenti e simili, una volta a un Capodanno: avevo 15 anni e lì vicino c'erano i miei genitori che non hanno visto.
Senza contare che a 14 anni ho avuto una brevissima storia con uno di 28 anni, e mia madre quando l'ha saputo è impazzita: ero molto timida e inesperta e non gli ho permesso di fare sesso. E lui non ha insistito per paura (era terrorizzato, anche se la cosa lo eccitava chiaramente). Ma baci, mani che si insinuavano eccetera c'erano eccome.

E la cosa assurda è che io non mi sono posta il problema finché non sono diventata adulta: per me era tutto normale.

Per questo sono allibita leggendo Zod che dice che a 14 anni se una decide di vendersi lo fa consapevolmente.
Consapevolmente una cippa!

Le ragazzine vanno protette e salvaguardate. Da ogni adulto: ogni adulto dovrebbe sentirsi responsabile di questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece sono stata più volte molestata con palpeggiamenti e simili, una volta a un Capodanno: avevo 15 anni e lì vicino c'erano i miei genitori che non hanno visto.
> Senza contare che a 14 anni ho avuto una brevissima storia con uno di 28 anni, e mia madre quando l'ha saputo è impazzita: ero molto timida e inesperta e non gli ho permesso di fare sesso. E lui non ha insistito per paura (era terrorizzato, anche se la cosa lo eccitava chiaramente). Ma baci, mani che si insinuavano eccetera c'erano eccome.
> 
> E la cosa assurda è che io non mi sono posta il problema finché non sono diventata adulta: per me era tutto normale.
> ...


Zod ha più di qualche problema.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece sono stata più volte molestata con palpeggiamenti e simili, una volta a un Capodanno: avevo 15 anni e lì vicino c'erano i miei genitori che non hanno visto.
> Senza contare che a 14 anni ho avuto una brevissima storia con uno di 28 anni, e mia madre quando l'ha saputo è impazzita: ero molto timida e inesperta e non gli ho permesso di fare sesso. E lui non ha insistito per paura (era terrorizzato, anche se la cosa lo eccitava chiaramente). Ma baci, mani che si insinuavano eccetera c'erano eccome.
> 
> E la cosa assurda è che io non mi sono posta il problema finché non sono diventata adulta: per me era tutto normale.
> ...



Sorella buongiorno.....

Adesso nn e'+ come una volta...mio figlio maggiore,25 anni,mi racconta che in disco le minorenni saltano addosso a lui,e ai suoi amici.Le debbono respingere,perche'sanno il pericolo....io mi chiedo,ma chi sono i genitiri di ste zoccole??
E anche..a 20 anni,dopo avere scopato a dx e manca...che faranno??il lesbo?????


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sorella buongiorno.....
> 
> Adesso nn e'+ come una volta...mio figlio maggiore,25 anni,mi racconta che in disco le minorenni saltano addosso a lui,e ai suoi amici.Le debbono respingere,perche'sanno il pericolo....io mi chiedo,ma chi sono i genitiri di ste zoccole??
> E anche..a 20 anni,dopo avere scopato a dx e manca...che faranno??il lesbo?????


Io ti amo sempre più.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey non so che dirti all'epoca, con quel prof, bo, ci sembrava un problema nostro e non ci veniva in mente che ci potesse essere una soluzione.
che ti posso dire... Il prof di musica era noioso, il prof di matematica era severo, il prof di italiano metteva le mani addosso alle ragazze e gli puzzava pure l'alito. 

Non avevo molta confidenza coi miei compagni, ma conservo la vaga impressione che anche loro non contemplassero l'idea di parlarne a qualcuno.

io in particolare piuttosto di dire qualunque cosa ai miei genitori mi sarei fatta tagliare la lingua. Non hanno mai saputo nulla di me. Neppure e soprattutto delle cose più importanti.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti amo sempre più.


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sorella buongiorno.....
> 
> Adesso nn e'+ come una volta...mio figlio maggiore,25 anni,mi racconta che in disco le minorenni saltano addosso a lui,e ai suoi amici.Le debbono respingere,perche'sanno il pericolo....io mi chiedo,ma chi sono i genitiri di ste zoccole??
> E anche..a 20 anni,dopo avere scopato a dx e manca...che faranno??il lesbo?????


Appunto: ti sei fatto la domanda giusta. Hai parlato di genitori...io penso che la responsabilità sia proprio di genitori e adulti di riferimento. Vero che la società ci pressa a bomba con modelli femminili precocemente erotizzati.
Ma siamo noi adulti, noi che abbiamo a che fare con queste ragazzine che potremmo fare la differenza e a volte non la facciamo. E ci deresponsabilizziamo con discorsi tipo quelli che ho letto qui.

Vabbè, vado a recitare il mio rosario, buona giornata


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

Una volta non si capiva niente, non si parlava di pedofilia, di perversioni, eravamo più ingenue in tutto.
Una mia compagna di classe a 10 anni aveva un amante di 50. Una relazione che è continuata fino a che lei ne ha avuti 18. Non ci piaceva, a noi compagne (tra l'altro lui era pure un alcolista), però lei ci sembrava più grande, era oggettivamente sviluppata e pure la più brava della classe, sempre stata dalle elementari fino al liceo! Di ottima famiglia, anche.
Non capivamo proprio nulla. Ci sembrava una cosa "normale", anche perché lei era innamoratissima, o così diceva e siccome era stimatissima, bravissima, più "matura" a detta di tutti i prof e di tutti i genitori, considerata un modello dagli adulti, beh... noi chi eravamo per discutere?
Io ricordo le mie tempeste ormonali dei 13-14-16 anni. Mi sarei scopata il mondo, nella fantasia. Che non sia successo è stata solo fortuna perché l'uomo che avrei voluto e che ho fatto di tutto per avere mi ha per fortuna respinta.
La consapevolezza della schifosità di certe cose (anche io prof di matematica lubrìco), mi è arrivata intorno ai 16 anni. 
Secondo me si trascura moltissimo l'aspetto del desiderio, che non viene mica sbandierato, ma è fortissimo anche per le ragazze a quell'età. Solo perché non si fanno le seghe in bagno un genitore tende a dimenticarsene molto volentieri.
Scusate la rudezza.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Appunto: ti sei fatto la domanda giusta. Hai parlato di genitori...io penso che la responsabilità sia proprio di genitori e adulti di riferimento. Vero che la società ci pressa a bomba con modelli femminili precocemente erotizzati.
> Ma siamo noi adulti, noi che abbiamo a che fare con queste ragazzine che potremmo fare la differenza e a volte non la facciamo. E ci deresponsabilizziamo con discorsi tipo quelli che ho letto qui.
> 
> Vabbè, vado a recitare il mio rosario, buona giornata


noi adulti abbiamo sempre responsabilità sui minori.detto questo secondo me l'erotizzazione delle ragazzine non è n fatto odierno , non a caso ho riportato la citazione a lolita e potremmo andare molto più indietro.
per certe culture a quell'età le donne sono matrimoniabili da un pezzo e a disposizioni di tanti uomini di paesi di ogni parte del mondo  come prostitute in corea, thailandia etc.
da sempre quasi tutte abbiamo subito almeno un tentativo d. molestia dai tredici in su.
altro che il caso delle baby squillo....da sempre le piccole donne piacciono agli uomini senza scrupoli.*purtroppo*
vorrei aggiungere, sperando di non essere fraintesa, che comunque a quell'età, a parte che facevo sesso quasi completo, ricordo bene che avevo consapevolezza della mia sessualità, non ero una bambina.
tanto èvero che a 16 facevo l'amore con uno di 30(libero) che nonera affatto un pedofilo.


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Io ho ben presente il desiderio che avevo a quell'età. Eccome. E benché io fossi un po' indietro da quel punto di vista, capisco il fare sesso a quell'etá.

Ma oggi che sono adulta e vedo le cose dal punto di vista di un adulto, continuo a pensare che un adulto che fa sesso con una ragazzina (consensualmente) si stia ponendo in modo non adeguato al ruolo che la sua età gli impone.
Non ho parlato di pedofilia.

Ma di un comportamento che ritengo incomprensibile da parte di un uomo maturo e responsabile.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho ben presente il desiderio che avevo a quell'età. Eccome. E benché io fossi un po' indietro da quel punto di vista, capisco il fare sesso a quell'etá.
> 
> Ma oggi che sono adulta e vedo le cose dal punto di vista di un adulto, continuo a pensare che un adulto che fa sesso con una ragazzina (consensualmente) si stia ponendo in modo non adeguato al ruolo che la sua età gli impone.
> *Non ho parlato di pedofilia.
> ...


lo so sole....:singleeye:
concordo senz'altro sull'ultima parte anche se davvero ci sono confini molto sfumati e non è facile stabilire certe consapevolezze


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi adulti abbiamo sempre responsabilità sui minori.detto questo secondo me l'erotizzazione delle ragazzine non è n fatto odierno , non a caso ho riportato la citazione a lolita e potremmo andare molto più indietro.
> per certe culture a quell'età le donne sono matrimoniabili da un pezzo e a disposizioni di tanti uomini di paesi di ogni parte del mondo come prostitute in corea, thailandia etc.
> da sempre quasi tutte abbiamo subito almeno un tentativo d. molestia dai tredici in su.
> altro che il caso delle baby squillo....da sempre le piccole donne piacciono agli uomini senza scrupoli.*purtroppo*
> ...


Ma state facendo a gara a chi s'è svegliata prima?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi adulti abbiamo sempre responsabilità sui minori.detto questo secondo me l'erotizzazione delle ragazzine non è n fatto odierno , non a caso ho riportato la citazione a lolita e potremmo andare molto più indietro.
> per certe culture a quell'età le donne sono matrimoniabili da un pezzo e a disposizioni di tanti uomini di paesi di ogni parte del mondo  come prostitute in corea, thailandia etc.
> da sempre quasi tutte abbiamo subito almeno un tentativo d. molestia dai tredici in su.
> altro che il caso delle baby squillo....da sempre le piccole donne piacciono agli uomini senza scrupoli.*purtroppo*
> ...



alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma state facendo a gara a chi s'è svegliata prima?


non direi proprio visto che sole era più calmina e non mi piace vincere facile


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi proprio visto che sole era più calmina e non mi piace vincere facile


Eh, ma qua tra quelle palpate, quelle che a quattordici anni si sarebbero scopate il mondo, quelle che a sedici si trombavano uno di trenta (rigorosamente libero eh, che per carità si pensasse a male) parete più un manica di atleti che se raccontano le presunte medaglie che altro. Senza contare che poi, per lo più, tutte finite rincitrullite, chi per un verso chi per un altro. Vabbè.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma qua tra quelle palpate, quelle che a quattordici anni si sarebbero scopate il mondo, quelle che a sedici si trombavano uno di trenta (rigorosamente libero eh, che per carità si pensasse a male) parete più un manica di atleti che se raccontano le presunte medaglie che altro. Senza contare che poi, per lo più, tutte finite rincitrullite, chi per un verso chi per un altro. Vabbè.


Se hai figlie femmine, piuttosto, comincia a preoccuparti, rincitrullito.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma qua tra quelle palpate, quelle che a quattordici anni si sarebbero scopate il mondo, quelle che a sedici si trombavano uno di trenta (rigorosamente libero eh, che per carità si pensasse a male) parete più un manica di atleti che se raccontano le presunte medaglie che altro. Senza contare che poi, per lo più, tutte finite rincitrullite, chi per un verso chi per un altro. Vabbè.


la verità è quella che appunto dicevo:a molti  uomini adulti le ragazzine piacciono e più o meno tutte siamo passate attraverso la libidine non voluta di qualche porco.
altro discorso è quello della consapevolezza. nel mio caso mi sono scelta un pigmalione, diciamo così e, come ho già raccontato, gli avevo fatto intendere che non ero vergine.
al momento in cui se n'e è accorto era troppo tardi.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se hai figlie femmine, piuttosto, comincia a preoccuparti, rincitrullito.


Temo d'essere già abbastanza sveglio, grazie per la premura.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una volta non si capiva niente, non si parlava di pedofilia, di perversioni, eravamo più ingenue in tutto.
> *Una mia compagna di classe a 10 anni aveva un amante di 50*. Una relazione che è continuata fino a che lei ne ha avuti 18. Non ci piaceva, a noi compagne (tra l'altro lui era pure un alcolista), però lei ci sembrava più grande, era oggettivamente sviluppata e pure la più brava della classe, sempre stata dalle elementari fino al liceo! Di ottima famiglia, anche.
> Non capivamo proprio nulla. Ci sembrava una cosa "normale", anche perché lei era innamoratissima, o così diceva e siccome era stimatissima, bravissima, più "matura" a detta di tutti i prof e di tutti i genitori, considerata un modello dagli adulti, beh... noi chi eravamo per discutere?
> Io ricordo le mie tempeste ormonali dei 13-14-16 anni. Mi sarei scopata il mondo, nella fantasia. Che non sia successo è stata solo fortuna perché l'uomo che avrei voluto e che ho fatto di tutto per avere mi ha per fortuna respinta.
> ...


madonna che storia allucinante:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma qua tra quelle palpate, quelle che a quattordici anni si sarebbero scopate il mondo, quelle che a sedici si trombavano uno di trenta (rigorosamente libero eh, che per carità si pensasse a male) parete più un manica di atleti che se raccontano le presunte medaglie che altro. Senza contare che poi, per lo più, tutte finite rincitrullite, chi per un verso chi per un altro. Vabbè.


guarda che se tu hai passato l'adolescenza dormendo non ci possiamo fare nulla, eh? (occhio che adesso cominciano pure prima)


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che se tu hai passato l'adolescenza dormendo non ci possiamo fare nulla, eh? (occhio che adesso cominciano pure prima)


Certo. Tu? A tredici anni già non capivi più nulla? A quattordici la storia con uno di settantaquattro che somigliava un po' a Camilleri (libero e verginiello)?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma qua tra quelle palpate, quelle che a quattordici anni si sarebbero scopate il mondo, quelle che a sedici si trombavano uno di trenta (rigorosamente libero eh, che per carità si pensasse a male) parete più un manica di atleti che se raccontano le presunte medaglie che altro. Senza contare che poi, per lo più, tutte finite rincitrullite, chi per un verso chi per un altro. Vabbè.


A me non mi ha palpato nessuno e ho perso la verginità a 22 anni.
Questa cosa che a TUTTE dai 13 in su sia capitata qualche molestia non è una cosa da generalizzare. Dipende molto da chi si frequentava, dalla libertà concessa e dalla presenza ( non nel senso di sorveglianza, ma di vicinanza affettiva) della famiglia


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me non mi ha palpato nessuno e ho perso la verginità a 22 anni.
> Questa cosa che a TUTTE dai 13 in su sia capitata qualche molestia non è una cosa da generalizzare. Dipende molto da chi si frequentava, dalla libertà concessa e dalla presenza ( non nel senso di sorveglianza, ma di vicinanza affettiva) della famiglia



Tutte magari no, ma tante sì.
Quante precisamente, non me l'ero mai chiesta. 
Ma sono rimasta colpita dalla frequenza di insegnati che allungano le mani.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me non mi ha palpato nessuno e ho perso la verginità a 22 anni.
> Questa cosa che a TUTTE dai 13 in su sia capitata qualche molestia non è una cosa da generalizzare. Dipende molto da chi si frequentava, dalla libertà concessa e dalla presenza ( non nel senso di sorveglianza, ma di vicinanza affettiva) della famiglia


A me pare di capire che in un paio di casi si è trattato di molestia, in altri c'entra l'ormone. Anche se non propriamente a tredici ma a sedici o al limite poco meno. C'è da dire che una ragazza di sedici anni personalmente non la guarderei manco per sbaglio. Figurati meno. Ma ahche di più. Diciamo che almeno, almeno, un ventisei/ventisette anni. Ma dipende dal soggetto, ovviamente.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me pare di capire che in un paio di casi si è trattato di molestia, in altri c'entra l'ormone. Anche se non propriamente a tredici ma a sedici o al limite poco meno. C'è da dire che una ragazza di sedici anni personalmente non la guarderei manco per sbaglio. Figurati meno. Ma ahche di più. Diciamo che almeno, almeno, un *ventisei*/ventisette anni. Ma dipende dal soggetto, ovviamente.


:blank:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra la differenza di età in una coppia? Ho un conoscente quarantenne che sta con una 23enne, usciamo insieme e non lo trovo inappropriato. Lei è una bella ragazza e anche in gamba.
> 
> Ma io a 24 anni convivevo. Mi mantenevo. Ero sufficientemente matura. A quell'età si è giovani donne, non ragazzine.
> 
> ...


Io parlavo di ragazze maggiorenni, dai 18 anni in su, in particolare di quelle che fisicamente sono ormai delle giovani donne e non delle adolescenti. In quel caso non trovavo scandaloso le eventuali attenzioni di uomini maturi perché la bellezza, in questo caso, non è quella di una ragazzina, ma quella di una giovane donna. Poi ognuno ci può fare tutte le disquisizioni psicologiche che vuole, ma che trovano il tempo che trovano. Il fatto che un uomo possa essere attratto da bellezze più giovani rispetto ad altri uomini può avere mille motivi, ma non è detto che abbia dei problemi. 
Il discorso sulle ragazzine di 14-15 anni era stato abbandonato già da tempo e in merito mi ero già espresso piuttosto duramente.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tutte magari no, ma tante sì.
> Quante precisamente, non me l'ero mai chiesta.
> Ma sono rimasta colpita dalla frequenza di insegnati che allungano le mani.


Anch'io leggendovi, rimango colpita dal fatto degli insegnanti. Non escludo che anche alcuni dei miei possano averlo fatto, con qualche mia compagna più precoce, ma all'epoca non è mai emerso nulla e nemmeno sul lungo periodo ho avuto modo di sentire qualche mia ex compagna rivelare molestie ricevute in ambito scolastico. Io ho sempre avuto a che fare con adulti corretti e rispettosi, ma ho vissuto molto in famiglia per tutta l'adolescenza.
Mia figlia da pochi giorni dodicenne frequenta altri adulti che non siano genitori e nonni solo in mia presenza .
Tanto per dire che la frequentazione di uomini trentenni da parte di ragazzine di terza media o poco più dipende eccome dalla presenza/ assenza della famiglia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo. Tu? A tredici anni già non capivi più nulla? A quattordici la storia con uno di settantaquattro che somigliava un po' a Camilleri (libero e verginiello)?


A tredici no, ma a sedici frequentavo persone molto più grandi di me. Madonna santa che palle, ho fatto una battuta su Camilleri oramai due anni fa e ancora la meni...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A tredici no, ma a sedici frequentavo persone molto più grandi di me. Madonna santa che palle, ho fatto una battuta su Camilleri oramai due anni fa e ancora la meni...


Ma Sbri.. Non cogli quanto affetto c'è in questa memoria? Su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma Sbri.. Non cogli quanto affetto c'è in questa memoria? Su.


ahahahahah 

ehm... mi ricompongo...


... affetto dici? 
oddio non ci avevo pensato.
Che essere insensiBBBBile che sono:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Odio tutti.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io leggendovi, rimango colpita dal fatto degli insegnanti. Non escludo che anche alcuni dei miei possano averlo fatto, con qualche mia compagna più precoce, ma all'epoca non è mai emerso nulla e nemmeno sul lungo periodo ho avuto modo di sentire qualche mia ex compagna rivelare molestie ricevute in ambito scolastico. Io ho sempre avuto a che fare con adulti corretti e rispettosi, ma ho vissuto molto in famiglia per tutta l'adolescenza.
> Mia figlia da pochi giorni dodicenne frequenta altri adulti che non siano genitori e nonni solo in mia presenza .
> *Tanto per dire che la frequentazione di uomini trentenni da parte di ragazzine di terza media o poco più dipende eccome dalla presenza/ assenza della famiglia*.


infatti io ero allo sbando, cosa che non è successa a mia figlia.
che strana severità , ci siamo scambiate i ruoli?


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi adulti abbiamo sempre responsabilità sui minori.detto questo secondo me l'erotizzazione delle ragazzine non è n fatto odierno , non a caso ho riportato la citazione a lolita e potremmo andare molto più indietro.
> per certe culture a quell'età le donne sono matrimoniabili da un pezzo e a disposizioni di tanti uomini di paesi di ogni parte del mondo  come prostitute in corea, thailandia etc.
> da sempre quasi tutte abbiamo subito almeno un tentativo d. molestia dai tredici in su.
> altro che il caso delle baby squillo....da sempre le piccole donne piacciono agli uomini senza scrupoli.*purtroppo*
> ...


ma va che zoccolona:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti io ero allo sbando, *cosa che non è successa a mia figlia*.
> che strana severità , ci siamo scambiate i ruoli?


Perchè tua madre lo sapeva? Se rispondi sì perchè era giusto blablabla mi cago addosso.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma va che zoccolona:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non direi. ad oggi sono moglie soddisfatta e fedele e una madre responsabile


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi. ad oggi sono moglie soddisfatta e fedele e una madre responsabile


ma lo so!!! non sono bastate le dieci emoticon?:singleeye::singleeye:
ok, sei:mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva;1295467[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]infatti io ero allo sbando,[/B] cosa che non è successa a mia figlia.
> che strana severità , ci siamo scambiate i ruoli?


in che senso scusa?
vivevi sotto i ponti e ti cibavi di radici forse?
o non dirmi che parte la solita manfrina che invece c'è sicuramente dialogo coi figli e i figli dicono tutto ai genitori:singleeye:
ma quando mai


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> in che senso scusa?
> vivevi sotto i ponti e ti cibavi di radici forse?
> o non dirmi che parte la solita manfrina che invece c'è sicuramente dialogo coi figli e i figli dicono tutto ai genitori:singleeye:
> ma quando mai


non so se è la solita ma io di manfrine ne ho piene le balle.boh


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarà reato quanto vuoi, ma gli abusi maggiori avvengono
> tra le quattro mura ... famigliari e conoscenti ... anche di famiglia.
> ...


Vero.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è la solita ma io di manfrine ne ho piene le balle.boh



se i figli si dimostrano col tempo assennati credo che sia dovuto a un sacco di fattori e non solo al dialogo coi genitori, che non è verosimile sappiano tutto dei figli


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> se i figli si dimostrano col tempo assennati credo che sia dovuto a un sacco di fattori e non solo al dialogo coi genitori, che non è verosimile sappiano tutto dei figli


sono d'accordo. ci vuole un gran culo. lo dico sempre e ce l'ho sempre ben stampato in mente


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> se i figli si dimostrano col tempo assennati credo che sia dovuto a un sacco di fattori e non solo al dialogo coi genitori, che non è verosimile sappiano tutto dei figli


sì, immagino di sì


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. ci vuole un gran culo. lo dico sempre e ce l'ho sempre ben stampato in mente


anche la fortuna, e un sacco di tante altre cose
per fare l'es. più classico io ho sempre avuto timore delle droghe pesanti, ma quanti sono morti


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...nta_anche_il_figlio_di_-80958908/?ref=HREC1-4
> 
> la domanda che mi pongo è questa.
> Premetto che all'epoca del caso Marrazzo provai una pena immensa per la giornalista sua ex moglie
> ...


premetto che sulla mussolini la penso come te
però ti posso assicurare che io a 15 anni
avevo lo stesso fisico che ho adesso
non è il fisico che si riconosce, ma il viso, gli occhi
per quanto truccati quando una ragazzina è piccola, si vede


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> premetto che sulla mussolini la penso come te
> però ti posso assicurare che io a 15 anni
> avevo lo stesso fisico che ho adesso
> non è il fisico che si riconosce, ma il viso, gli occhi
> per quanto truccati quando una ragazzina è piccola, si vede



avevi anche quel balcone?


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> avevi anche quel balcone?


si pure coi gerani sopra


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece sono stata più volte molestata con palpeggiamenti e simili, una volta a un Capodanno: avevo 15 anni e lì vicino c'erano i miei genitori che non hanno visto.
> Senza contare che a 14 anni ho avuto una brevissima storia con uno di 28 anni, e mia madre quando l'ha saputo è impazzita: ero molto timida e inesperta e non gli ho permesso di fare sesso. E lui non ha insistito per paura (era terrorizzato, anche se la cosa lo eccitava chiaramente). Ma baci, mani che si insinuavano eccetera c'erano eccome.
> 
> E la cosa assurda è che io non mi sono posta il problema finché non sono diventata adulta: per me era tutto normale.
> ...


Se una ragazzina a 14 anni vuole fare sesso, per sua scelta e decisione, non puoi impedirglielo. Può anche rimanere incinta e decidere di tenere il bambino. La legge lo consente. Non bisogna vietare , bisogna educare e dare il buon esempio.

Circa l'attrazione degli adulti per le quattordicenni ti faccio due domande:

- perchè il successo del fotografo David Hamilton
- perchè in tv per anni è andata in onda una trasmissione piena di ragazzine in costume da bagno

Come ho già detto, la pedofilia è una malattia, mettere le mani su una ragazzina è da teste di cazzo. Nel primo caso si va in clinica, nel secondo in galera.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se una ragazzina a 14 anni vuole fare sesso, per sua scelta e decisione, non puoi impedirglielo. Può anche rimanere incinta e decidere di tenere il bambino. La legge lo consente. Non bisogna vietare , bisogna educare e dare il buon esempio.
> 
> Circa l'attrazione degli adulti per le quattordicenni ti faccio due domande:
> 
> ...


non è la rai era il vivaio di boncompagni


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se una ragazzina a 14 anni vuole fare sesso, per sua scelta e decisione, non puoi impedirglielo. Può anche rimanere incinta e decidere di tenere il bambino. La legge lo consente. Non bisogna vietare , bisogna educare e dare il buon esempio.
> 
> Circa l'attrazione degli adulti per le quattordicenni ti faccio due domande:
> 
> ...


non e' una malattia, e' una perversione. la malattia la puoi curare


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è la rai era il vivaio di boncompagni


ma non avevano 14 anni a non e' la rai


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non avevano 14 anni a non e' la rai


infatti c'erano anche ragazzine di 13 anni e se non ricordo male un anno ci fu una ragazzina di 12 anni


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è la rai era il vivaio di boncompagni


Boncompagni era stato fidanzato con la Gerini quando lei aveva 15 anni. E appunto era una delle tante ragazzine di Non è la Rai. 
Ho letto un'intervista di lei su GQ lo scorso anno. Lei ne parla benissimo di lui. Visto da fuori ci sembra una situazione assurda. Vista da dentro magari è diverso. In ogni caso qui c'è anche una famiglia (quella di lei) che fa andare la figlia in TV a ballare in costume da bagno  e avvalla un'unione piuttosto inconsueta.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> infatti c'erano anche ragazzine di 13 anni e se non ricordo male un anno ci fu una ragazzina di 12 anni


vabbe ma casi eccezionali....non aveva 16/17 anni ambra angiolini?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non avevano 14 anni a non e' la rai


dai 12 ai 15-16 anni. A 17-18 anni eri vecchia in quella trasmissione

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe ma casi eccezionali....non aveva 16/17 anni ambra angiolini?


no il primo anno che era presente aveva 13 anni. quando passò a "condurre" aveva 15 anni


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Boncompagni era stato fidanzato con la Gerini quando lei aveva 15 anni. E appunto era una delle tante ragazzine di Non è la Rai.
> Ho letto un'intervista di lei su GQ lo scorso anno. Lei ne parla benissimo di lui. Visto da fuori ci sembra una situazione assurda. Vista da dentro magari è diverso. In ogni caso qui c'è anche una famiglia (quella di lei) che fa andare la figlia in costume ad alimentare queste perversioni e avvalla un'unione piuttosto inconsueta.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma infatti, se è vero, anche se ha fatto un certo successo i genitori sono delle merde patentate. Ci sono tanti altri mestieri, ed i caro Boncompagni, merda che altro non è pure lui (ma peggio i genitori, comunque) poteva anche andare a morire ammazzato. Sempre che non le avesse già messo le mani addosso.


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' una malattia, e' una perversione. la malattia la puoi curare


È una parafilia. Il termine perversione è comunque più corretto rispetto a malattia. Non si può curare, si può soltanto imparare a gestirla.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no il primo anno che era presente aveva 13 anni. quando passò a "condurre" aveva 15 anni


qui non e' cosi.....in tv non esistono vallete, letterine , veline ..le conduttrici sono sempre coperte, belle donne ma coperte.....non cis ono ragazzine mezze nude ne nulla di simile in tv...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È una parafilia. Il termine perversione è comunque più corretto rispetto a malattia. Non si può curare, si può soltanto imparare a gestirla.


si...e' l unica


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> qui non e' cosi.....in tv non esistono vallete, letterine , veline ..le conduttrici sono sempre coperte, belle donne ma coperte.....non cis ono ragazzine mezze nude ne nulla di simile in tv...


qui dove?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> qui dove?


in inglaterra, nel pease della regina


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in inglaterra, nel pease della regina


ah...god save the queen, then!!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ah...god save the queen, then!!!


ma solo perche lo diceva freddie


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma solo perche lo diceva freddie


[video=youtube;o-Zo4AVL7AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Zo4AVL7AE[/video]


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrg  reen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> [video=youtube;o-Zo4AVL7AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Zo4AVL7AE[/video]
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrg  reen:


omg.....che uomo......che eroee


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *Se una ragazzina a 14 anni vuole fare sesso*, per sua scelta e decisione, non puoi impedirglielo. Può anche rimanere incinta e decidere di tenere il bambino. La legge lo consente. Non bisogna vietare , bisogna educare e dare il buon esempio.
> 
> Circa l'attrazione degli adulti per le quattordicenni ti faccio due domande:
> 
> ...


Tu avevi parlato di vendersi, non solo di fare sesso. Non ricordo le parole esatte, ma era un post che ti ho quotato.

Se mia figlia a 14 anni vorrà fare sesso, premesso che le farò un bel discorso, certo non glielo impedirò. Ma mi accerterò che non sia con un maggiorenne. Perché riterrei la differenza di maturità (sessuale e affettiva) una variabile che potrebbe condizionare mia figlia e spingerla inconsapevolmente a fare cose non giuste per lei.

Ma se mia figlia a 14 anni decidesse di vendersi, prima andrei da uno psicologo per capire dove abbiamo sbagliato  io e suo padre. E poi dovrebbe passare sul mio cadavere per farlo.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> omg.....che uomo......che eroee


intendi freddie, giusto?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu avevi parlato di vendersi, non solo di fare sesso. Non ricordo le parole esatte, ma era un post che ti ho quotato.
> 
> Se mia figlia a 14 anni vorrà fare sesso, premesso che le farò un bel discorso, certo non glielo impedirò. Ma mi accerterò che non sia con un maggiorenne. Perché riterrei la differenza di maturità (sessuale e affettiva) una variabile che potrebbe condizionare mia figlia e spingerla inconsapevolmente a fare cose non giuste per lei.
> 
> *Ma se mia figlia a 14 anni decidesse di vendersi, prima andrei da uno psicologo per capire dove abbiamo sbagliato  io e suo padre*. E poi dovrebbe passare sul mio cadavere per farlo.


perche pensi che in quel caso avreste sbagliato voi come genitori?
guarda che a 14 anni la maggior parte delle ragazzine sono sveglie. sanno bene quello che vogliono in quel momento...
io lo vedo con le amiche di mia sorella. una di loro fa cose sessuali orlai a tutti maschietti del gruppo da quando ha 14 anni. i genitori sono due persone favolose, genitori rari infatti le altre due son venute su bene senza nessuna di queste cose .....
se a le lo chiedi lei dice solo che le va le piace. punto. nessuno la obbliga , non l ha visto fare a casa, i genitori le hanno fanno il discorso quando LEI l ha chiesto....
non e' sempre colpa dei genitori


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> intendi freddie, giusto?


direiii!!!!


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> direiii!!!!


ah ok...sono d'accordo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ah ok...sono d'accordo


vorrei ben vedere


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> se i figli si dimostrano col tempo assennati credo *che sia dovuto a un sacco di fattori e non solo al dialogo coi genitori, *che non è verosimile sappiano tutto dei figli


Non è dovuto tanto al dialogo. Ci sono dialoghi che sarebbe meglio non ci fossero proprio, come quelli tra genitori che fanno gli amiconi dei figli e i figli stessi.

Penso piuttosto alla presenza, alla cura, alla dedizione, all'interesse. Ci sono genitori che non hanno tanta confidenza coi figli, per una forma di riservatezza magari... ma sanno esserci in mille modi. E un figlio questo lo sente. E lo rassicura.

Non è una garanzia che non incontrerà ostacoli o difficoltà o pessime compagnie... ma è un fatto che quando un figlio si sente avvolto dalla famiglia, sente che c'è interesse per lui e per quello che combina nella sua vita, di solito ha davanti un percorso tracciato. E penso sia importante, eccome.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vorrei ben vedere



:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche pensi che in quel caso avreste sbagliato voi come genitori?
> guarda che a 14 anni *la maggior parte delle ragazzine sono sveglie. *sanno bene quello che vogliono in quel momento...
> io lo vedo con le amiche di mia sorella. una di loro fa cose sessuali orlai a tutti maschietti del gruppo da quando ha 14 anni. i genitori sono due persone favolose, genitori rari infatti le altre due son venute su bene senza nessuna di queste cose .....
> se a le lo chiedi lei dice solo che le va le piace. punto. nessuno la obbliga , non l ha visto fare a casa, i genitori le hanno fanno il discorso quando LEI l ha chiesto....
> non e' sempre colpa dei genitori


Vendersi a 14 anni è da sveglie?

Io non penso.

Per il resto non so che dirti. Per me una famiglia fa la differenza. Lo vedo insegnando. Non ho mai conosciuto un bambino problematico che provenisse da una famiglia completamente a posto.
E non parlo di benessere economico e cultura eh: ci sono famiglie apparentemente perfette che in 5 anni, con un po' di conoscenza approfondita, rivelano dinamiche assurde.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche pensi che in quel caso avreste sbagliato voi come genitori?
> guarda che a 14 anni la maggior parte delle ragazzine sono sveglie. sanno bene quello che vogliono in quel momento...
> io lo vedo con le amiche di mia sorella. una di loro fa cose sessuali orlai a tutti maschietti del gruppo da quando ha 14 anni. i genitori sono due persone favolose, genitori rari infatti le altre due son venute su bene senza nessuna di queste cose .....
> se a le lo chiedi lei dice solo che le va le piace. punto. nessuno la obbliga , non l ha visto fare a casa, i genitori le hanno fanno il discorso quando LEI l ha chiesto....
> non e' sempre colpa dei genitori



Guarda, Fra sa benissimo che cosa vuole quando lo vuole. Ma se vuole mettersi il vestitino estivo quando fuori ci sono 2 gradi glielo impedisco. 
Sí 14 anni non sono 5.
ma volere qualcosa e sapere che cosa davvero stai facendo sono cose diverse.
io ero perfettamente consapevole quando andavo con chiunque lo volesse? 
Sinceramente... No. Ma avrei giurato il contrario a chiunque. Convintissima.
ci sono eccezioni certo, ma tante volte la reale portata di certe cose lamvedi e peggio la senti solo "dopo".


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu avevi parlato di vendersi, non solo di fare sesso. Non ricordo le parole esatte, ma era un post che ti ho quotato.
> 
> Se mia figlia a 14 anni vorrà fare sesso, premesso che le farò un bel discorso, certo non glielo impedirò. Ma mi accerterò che non sia con un maggiorenne. Perché riterrei la differenza di maturità (sessuale e affettiva) una variabile che potrebbe condizionare mia figlia e spingerla inconsapevolmente a fare cose non giuste per lei.
> 
> Ma se mia figlia a 14 anni decidesse di vendersi, prima andrei da uno psicologo per capire dove abbiamo sbagliato  io e suo padre. E poi dovrebbe passare sul mio cadavere per farlo.


Non ho capito cosa mi contesti. Ho detto che è molto triste che lo facciano per soldi. La prostituzione è comunque illegale. Se ti ho dato a intendere che lo possono fare mi sono espresso male o comunque ho detto una cazzata. C'è comunque un vuoto legislativo, nel senso che viene riconosciuto alla quattordicenne di poter fare sesso, ma nel caso si prostituisse con ragazzi sotto i 18 anni a chi viene addebitato il reato?

http://www.pianetamamma.it/rimanere...inorenni-quando-e-reato-secondo-la-legge.html


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa mi contesti. Ho detto che è molto triste che lo facciano per soldi. La prostituzione è comunque illegale. Se ti ho dato a intendere che lo possono fare mi sono espresso male o comunque ho detto una cazzata. C'è comunque un vuoto legislativo, nel senso che viene riconosciuto alla quattordicenne di poter fare sesso, ma nel caso si prostituisse con ragazzi sotto i 18 anni a chi viene addebitato il reato?


la prostituzione non è illegale. nemmeno quella minorile. lo sfruttamento è illegale. per le minorenni non si parla di prostituzione riguardo ad un reato . e comunque il reato è sempre  collegato ad in sfruttamento e/o ad un comportamento illegale della persona che usufruisce delle prestazioni. hai le idee un po' confuse


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa mi contesti. Ho detto che è molto triste che lo facciano per soldi. La prostituzione è comunque illegale. Se ti ho dato a intendere che lo possono fare mi sono espresso male o comunque ho detto una cazzata. C'è comunque un vuoto legislativo, nel senso che viene riconosciuto alla quattordicenne di poter fare sesso, ma nel caso si prostituisse con ragazzi sotto i 18 anni a chi viene addebitato il reato?
> 
> http://www.pianetamamma.it/rimanere...inorenni-quando-e-reato-secondo-la-legge.html


a nessuno. fra minorenni nn è reato fare sesso. non in italia comunque


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho capito *cosa mi contesti*. Ho detto che è molto triste che lo facciano per soldi. La prostituzione è comunque illegale. Se ti ho dato a intendere che lo possono fare mi sono espresso male o comunque ho detto una cazzata. C'è comunque un vuoto legislativo, nel senso che viene riconosciuto alla quattordicenne di poter fare sesso, ma nel caso si prostituisse con ragazzi sotto i 18 anni a chi viene addebitato il reato?


Ma niente, non contesto niente. Ma questa tua frase...



Zod ha detto:


> *Per quanto riguarda le ragazzine è triste che si vendessero per permettersi dei lussi, ma uno della sua sessualità fa ciò che vuole*, e non è affatto raro che una ragazzina a 14 anni abbia già avuto rapporti sessuali.


... fa sembrare che vendersi sia una decisione consapevole che riguarda la sfera sessuale privata di una persona che del suo corpo fa quello che vuole.
Per me è una cosa abnorme che una ragazzina si venda a 14 anni o faccia pompini a tutti i maschi del suo gruppo.

Forse sono un po' antica e bacchettona, boh. Sarà che nella vita mi occupo di educazione?

Sarà deformazione professionale, che devo dirvi. Per me ci vuole anche un po' di educazione sentimentale, non solo sessuale.

Una volta era una cosa spontanea, c'erano tante occasioni per stare insieme e il sesso si scopriva con le prime cotte, i primi incontri, le prima storie. Oggi i bambini di dieci anni imparano il sesso su Youporn.

Vabbè, basta sennò parte il pippone.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarà reato quanto vuoi, ma gli abusi maggiori avvengono
> tra le quattro mura ... famigliari e conoscenti ... anche di famiglia.
> ...


Tutto vero.
Ma stiamo uscendo, piano piano, dal colpevolizzarsi e dalla vergogna di denunciare.


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> la prostituzione non è illegale. nemmeno quella minorile. lo sfruttamento è illegale. per le minorenni non si parla di prostituzione riguardo ad un reato . e comunque il reato è sempre  collegato ad in sfruttamento e/o ad un comportamento illegale della persona che usufruisce delle prestazioni. hai le idee un po' confuse


Ero convinto fosse illegale. Invece è soltanto non regolamentata. Però non mi spiego le retate anti prostituzione allora.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro ,mettendomi nei suoi panni ,mi chiedo come potrei cercare di tutelare un minimo la figura genitoriale di un marito che disprezzo ma che non posso distruggere completamente agli occhi dei figli.(per loro)
> non so


Neanche un mago ci riuscirebbe e, forse, nemmeno Ghedini :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> un dirigente può fare tantissimo....chiama i genitori e li manda dalla polizia.
> Ad esempio. oppure chiama il professore, lo invita a discolparsi dopo di che lo caccia.


Se i genitori non ci vanno non può fare niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ero convinto fosse illegale. Invece è soltanto non regolamentata. Però non mi spiego le retate anti prostituzione allora.


Per lo sfruttamento ed il reato di vattelappescaosceniinluogopubblico.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se i genitori non ci vanno non può fare niente.


I dirigenti possono rivolgersi direttamente alla polizia se vogliono -bisogna vedere se vogliono-

non vorrei dire una inesattezza ma le molestie su minore vanno perseguite d'ufficio, anche senza denuncia, mi sbaglio? Non c'era stata una modifica del codice recentwmente?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo di gente gira, porca puttana.


Veramente quando avevo sui 12 anni mi son sentita dire spesso "quella lì, tra qualche anno...è buona anche subito".
Sai quanta gente così si trova?!


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ero convinto fosse illegale. Invece è soltanto non regolamentata. Però non mi spiego le retate anti prostituzione allora.


disturbo della quiete pubblica oppure offesa alla pubblica decenzaetc.... questi sono i tipi "reati" che vengono normalmente contestate alle prostitute


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma niente, non contesto niente. Ma questa tua frase...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me siamo tutti d'accordo su questo che dici. Però ti posto un link ad un articolo, dove i commenti dei lettori fanno rabbrividire più del testo stesso: http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2014/03/10/sesso-adolescente-vai-male-letto-rovinato-subito/907626/

C'è una grande ansia di essere accettati dal gruppo, a qualunque costo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente quando avevo sui 12 anni mi son sentita dire spesso "quella lì, tra qualche anno...è buona anche subito".
> Sai quanta gente così si trova?!


Ehm, cara mica, quello a volte l'hanno detto pure a me.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente quando avevo sui 12 anni mi son sentita dire spesso "quella lì, tra qualche anno...è buona anche subito".
> Sai quanta gente così si trova?!


ti capitasse adesso....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue: Bravo!  





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se è vero, anche se ha fatto un certo successo i genitori sono delle merde patentate. Ci sono tanti altri mestieri, ed i caro Boncompagni, merda che altro non è pure lui (ma peggio i genitori, comunque) poteva anche andare a morire ammazzato. Sempre che non le avesse già messo le mani addosso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche pensi che in quel caso avreste sbagliato voi come genitori?
> guarda che a 14 anni la maggior parte delle ragazzine sono sveglie. sanno bene quello che vogliono in quel momento...
> io lo vedo con le amiche di mia sorella. una di loro fa cose sessuali orlai a tutti maschietti del gruppo da quando ha 14 anni. i genitori sono due persone favolose, genitori rari infatti le altre due son venute su bene senza nessuna di queste cose .....
> se a le lo chiedi lei dice solo che le va le piace. punto. nessuno la obbliga , non l ha visto fare a casa, i genitori le hanno fanno il discorso quando LEI l ha chiesto....
> non e' sempre colpa dei genitori


Quoto te ma come pretesto.
Leggiamo qui ogni giorno ultra trentenni e quarantenni che sono confusi che non sanno perché tradiscono e come si son fatti coinvolgere e poi vogliamo credere che delle quattordicenni possano essere consapevoli e sappiano se quello che fanno lo stanno scegliendo e non siano invece, magari, spinte da bisogni di protagonismo, ricerca di attenzione, bisogno d'affetto ecc?
Il sesso è piacevole, lo sappiamo tutti, ma le implicazioni sono ben complesse e questo lo sappiamo ancora meglio.


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> disturbo della quiete pubblica oppure offesa alla pubblica decenzaetc.... questi sono i tipi "reati" che vengono normalmente contestate alle prostitute


Mi sembrano un escamotage per vietarla, senza essere accusati di violare la libertà personale. Anche perchè non mi risulta che poi le aiutino togliendole dalla strada come la tesi del reato suggerirebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, Fra sa benissimo che cosa vuole quando lo vuole. Ma se vuole mettersi il vestitino estivo quando fuori ci sono 2 gradi glielo impedisco.
> Sí 14 anni non sono 5.
> ma volere qualcosa e sapere che cosa davvero stai facendo sono cose diverse.
> *io ero perfettamente consapevole *quando andavo con chiunque lo volesse?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I dirigenti possono rivolgersi direttamente alla polizia se vogliono -bisogna vedere se vogliono-
> 
> non vorrei dire una inesattezza ma le molestie su minore vanno perseguite d'ufficio, anche senza denuncia, mi sbaglio? Non c'era stata una modifica del codice recentwmente?


Intendevo che ci vuole notizia di reato.
Pettegolezzi al supermercato non sono notizia di reato.
Ci vuole qualcuno che dica che è successo qualcosa.
Altrimenti il dirigente che ne sa?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, cara mica, quello a volte l'hanno detto pure a me.


A me non faceva piacere.
A te?
Oh non intendo "Che bel ragazzo! Chissà quanto successo avrai".


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ti capitasse adesso....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Intenderebbero per il cimitero :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non faceva piacere.
> A te?
> Oh non intendo "Che bel ragazzo! Chissà quanto successo avrai".


Mi imbarazzava. Erano ragazze un po' più grandi di me, eh. Non uomini.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *Se una ragazzina a 14 anni vuole fare sesso, per sua scelta e decisione, non puoi impedirglielo. *Può anche rimanere incinta e decidere di tenere il bambino. La legge lo consente. Non bisogna vietare , bisogna educare e dare il buon esempio.
> 
> Circa l'attrazione degli adulti per le quattordicenni ti faccio due domande:
> 
> ...


A 14 anni una ragazzina per fare sesso deve disporre di libertà di movimento. Un conto è fare sesso tanto per fare sesso, un altro avere il fidanzato, magari più grande e - con tutte le protezioni del caso- arrivare a fare l'amore. Poi ripeto, secondo me a quell'età la maturità non c'è.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembrano un escamotage per vietarla, senza essere accusati di violare la libertà personale. Anche perchè non mi risulta che poi le aiutino togliendole dalla strada come la tesi del reato suggerirebbe.


Se non vi è notizia di sfruttamento non vi è reato. Perché mai dovrebbero far qualcosa ad adulti che fanno una scelta?
Si persegue quello che è disturbo per gli altri.
Se invece parli di riapertura delle case chiuse potrei lapidarti subito, senza affaticarmi ad argomentare :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi imbarazzava. Erano ragazze un po' più grandi di me, eh. Non uomini.


Sono inorridita.
Mai sentito cose del genere


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intenderebbero per il cimitero :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma no, abbiamo ancora mezzo secolo di vita e di avventure davanti, anzi, di più di più.  :idea:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembrano un escamotage per vietarla, senza essere accusati di violare la libertà personale. Anche perchè non mi risulta che poi le aiutino togliendole dalla strada come la tesi del reato suggerirebbe.


esatto. resta il fatto che la prostituzione non è reato


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intenderebbero per il cimitero :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma no!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non vi è notizia di sfruttamento non vi è reato. Perché mai dovrebbero far qualcosa ad adulti che fanno una scelta?
> Si persegue quello che è disturbo per gli altri.
> Se invece parli di riapertura delle case chiuse potrei lapidarti subito, senza affaticarmi ad argomentare :mrgreen:


vogliamo parlare di pasolini?
credo di sapere molto bene come la pensi


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non vi è notizia di sfruttamento non vi è reato. Perché mai dovrebbero far qualcosa ad adulti che fanno una scelta?
> Si persegue quello che è disturbo per gli altri.
> Se invece parli di riapertura delle case chiuse potrei lapidarti subito, senza affaticarmi ad argomentare :mrgreen:


Personalmente sono contrario ai bordelli e ad ogni forma di prostituzione, però colpirei il cliente, non la prostituta. Il cliente non sa se la prostituta è oggetto di sfruttamento, quindi si rende potenziale complice di sfruttamento della prostituzione, induzione alla prostituzione, e si rende potenziale artefice di stupro. 

Nel caso invece il cliente abbia l'assoluta certezza che la prostituta lo fa per sua scelta non ho nulla da ridire. In tale caso non avrei nulla in contrario nemmeno verso delle cooperative di prostitute che scegliessero di esercitare in un luogo chiuso. E pagassero le tasse. 

Abolendo il contante penso si potrebbe avere un ragionevole controllo anche riguardo la prostituzione.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Personalmente sono contrario ai bordelli e ad ogni forma di prostituzione, però colpirei il cliente, non la prostituta. Il cliente non sa se la prostituta è oggetto di sfruttamento, quindi si rende potenziale complice di sfruttamento della prostituzione, induzione alla prostituzione, e si rende potenziale artefice di stupro.
> 
> Nel caso invece il cliente abbia l'assoluta certezza che la prostituta lo fa per sua scelta non ho nulla da ridire. In tale caso non avrei nulla in contrario nemmeno verso delle cooperative di prostitute che scegliessero di esercitare in un luogo chiuso. E pagassero le tasse.
> 
> *Abolendo il contante penso si potrebbe avere un ragionevole controllo anche riguardo la prostituzione.*



Non avevo mai pensato anche a questo, abolendo i contanti pure pagare un motel per i traditori diventerebbe un problema!

Non lo faranno mai, come fanno poi i politici a prendere e pagare tangenti e pagare minorenni????


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Io continuo a pensare che il problema sia a monte. Perchè pagare una donna per fare sesso? Parlo di donne, lasciamo stare per un momento le ragazzine.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato anche a questo, abolendo i contanti pure pagare un motel per i traditori diventerebbe un problema!
> 
> Non lo faranno mai, come fanno poi i politici a prendere e pagare tangenti e pagare minorenni????


Infatti abolire il contante sarebbe una bella merda. Tra l'altro, in realtà colpirebbe solo quelli già diversemente impegnati. Ma una maniera per pagare alternativa si trova sempre, comunque. E l'uso del bancomat legalizzerebbe, ipso facto, la prostituzione tout court.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma no, abbiamo ancora mezzo secolo di vita e di *avventure *davanti, anzi, di più di più.  :idea:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Personalmente sono contrario ai bordelli e ad ogni forma di prostituzione, però colpirei il cliente, non la prostituta. Il cliente non sa se la prostituta è oggetto di sfruttamento, quindi si rende potenziale complice di sfruttamento della prostituzione, induzione alla prostituzione, e si rende potenziale artefice di stupro.
> 
> Nel caso invece il cliente abbia l'assoluta certezza che la prostituta lo fa per sua scelta non ho nulla da ridire. In tale caso non avrei nulla in contrario nemmeno verso delle cooperative di prostitute che scegliessero di esercitare in un luogo chiuso. E pagassero le tasse.
> 
> Abolendo il contante penso si potrebbe avere un ragionevole controllo anche riguardo la prostituzione.


Concordo. Io metterei dei cecchini :carneval:
E' proprio in previsione della futura (non tanto lontana) abolizione del contante che viene proposta la regolamentazione dei bordelli:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato anche a questo, abolendo i contanti pure pagare un motel per i traditori diventerebbe un problema!
> 
> Non lo faranno mai, come fanno poi i politici a prendere e pagare tangenti e pagare minorenni????


Hanno inventato le carte di credito ricaricabili.
Basta creare una carta con versata la cifra stabilita.
Ci hanno già pensato


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che il problema sia a monte. Perchè pagare una donna per fare sesso? Parlo di donne, lasciamo stare per un momento le ragazzine.


Perché le prostitute fanno sesso senza pretendere altro che soldi.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché le prostitute fanno sesso senza pretendere altro che soldi.


Perchè non ci sono donne che fanno sesso per sesso senza pretendere altro? Ah ok, la scelta. La prostituta non sceglie.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè non ci sono donne che fanno sesso per sesso senza pretendere altro? Ah ok, la scelta. La prostituta non sceglie.


ti devi sbattere a cercarle


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ti devi sbattere a cercarle


Le prostitute no?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Io metterei dei cecchini :carneval:
> E' proprio in previsione della futura (non tanto lontana) abolizione del contante che viene proposta la regolamentazione dei bordelli:unhappy:


A parte che un mio amico, in viaggio in bicicletta in -islanda?- mi ha raccontato che da loro in pratica è davvero abolito, puoi prelevare tipo 5 euro e pure le vecchine che vendono pomodori in mezzo alla campagn hanno il lettore bancomat. E, dice lui, funzikna.

considerando che ci sono effettivamente donne che scelgono la professione di prostituta.
considerando che sappiamo tutti che invece lo sfruttamento di povere donne costrette e picchiate e spaventate esiste e non riescono a contrastare questo fenomeno, che -non mi pare- non si è certo ridotto con l'abolizione delle case chiuse.

considerando che non so esattamente come funzionassero, ammetto.

ma in se e per sè, regolamentare la prostituzione in modo da combattere meglio la tratta di schiave, in modo da proteggere le donne, sia quelle che non vogliono prostituirsi sia quelle che lo vogliono fare -ed è cmq un mestiere rischioso.

togliere le donne dalle strade non certo per bellezza e decoro ma come strumento PER loro.


Cosa ci vedi di male?


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti abolire il contante sarebbe una bella merda. Tra l'altro, in realtà colpirebbe solo quelli già diversemente impegnati. Ma una maniera per pagare alternativa si trova sempre, comunque. E l'uso del bancomat legalizzerebbe, ipso facto, la prostituzione tout court.


L'uso del contante è alla base di ogni traffico illecito e dell'evasione fiscale. Usare metodi di pagamento elettronici ridurrebbe anche molta burocrazia, visto che ad esempio il calcolo del reddito detratte le spese sarebbe immediato.

Tutti gli accertamenti sarebbero immediati. Non potresti vendermi un'auto che non risulta da te acquistata, perché significa che è stata rubata.

Non lo fanno con la scusa che gli anziani avrebbero difficoltà, però poi gli chiedono di scaricare il CUD della pensione da internet previa richiesta di doppia chiave d'accesso


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Le prostitute no?


no, di solito stanno in un posto e il cliente cerca loro


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *L'uso del contante è alla base di ogni traffico illecito e dell'evasione fiscale. *Usare metodi di pagamento elettronici ridurrebbe anche molta burocrazia, visto che ad esempio il calcolo del reddito detratte le spese sarebbe immediato.
> 
> Tutti gli accertamenti sarebbero immediati. Non potresti vendermi un'auto che non risulta da te acquistata, perché significa che è stata rubata.
> 
> Non lo fanno con la scusa che gli anziani avrebbero difficoltà, però poi gli chiedono di scaricare il CUD della pensione da internet previa richiesta di doppia chiave d'accesso


Tu devi farti vedere da uno davvero, davvero bravo.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no, di solito stanno in un posto e il cliente cerca loro


Dici la strada? Nel senso che un uomo 'sa' dove cercare? Dipende poi cosa cerca. La prostituzione 'alta' non credo avvenga per strada. Passaparola? Annunci? Siti specifici?


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dici la strada? Nel senso che un uomo 'sa' dove cercare? Dipende poi cosa cerca. La prostituzione 'alta' non credo avvenga per strada. Passaparola? Annunci? Siti specifici?


siti e annunci per quelle che non battono in strada


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno inventato le carte di credito ricaricabili.
> Basta creare una carta con versata la cifra stabilita.
> Ci hanno già pensato


Niente carta di credito ricaricabile, pagamento con carta di credito con foto sopra, unica per ogni cittadino. Così freghi anche i clandestini che sono costretti a registrarsi.


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu devi farti vedere da uno davvero, davvero bravo.


Basta che poi mi fa la fattura.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che un mio amico, in viaggio in bicicletta in -islanda?- mi ha raccontato che da loro in pratica è davvero abolito, puoi prelevare tipo 5 euro e pure le vecchine che vendono pomodori in mezzo alla campagn hanno il lettore bancomat. E, dice lui, funzikna.
> 
> considerando che ci sono effettivamente donne che scelgono la professione di prostituta.
> considerando che sappiamo tutti che invece lo sfruttamento di povere donne costrette e picchiate e spaventate esiste e non riescono a contrastare questo fenomeno, che -non mi pare- non si è certo ridotto con l'abolizione delle case chiuse.
> ...


Che tutte le proposte non considerano il poter svolgere l'attività in casa propria, cosa che è possibile già ora e può essere solo punito chi affitta a prezzi esorbitanti perché si configura lo sfruttamento, ma la costituzione di bordelli dove esistono tenutari che di fatto sfrutterebbero, legalmente, le donne (e gli uomini) che eserciterebbero.
Tutte le proposte parlano di decoro, di far pagare le tasse, di controlli sanitari (per le prostitute, ovvi, non certo per i clienti) prospettando il sesso senza protezione, finché le donne restano sane, e cose del genere.
Il fatto che un essere umano faccia sesso a pagamento sia uno sfruttamento in sé (anche se scelto "liberamente") non sembra sia più considerato.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta che poi mi fa la fattura.


:voodoo:


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> siti e annunci per quelle che non battono in strada


E locali credo, le escort ad esempio. O mi hanno raccontato palle? Comunque quello che mi stupisce è la ricerca in sè. Ho voglia di fare sesso vado a farmi un giro nel web, trovo una tipa che mi piace, mi accordo sulla tariffa, concordo un appuntamento (dove?) e me la scopo. Non è più gratificante una tipa che incontri che so, in discoteca, ci si piace, si finisce a letto e via verso nuove avventure?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta che poi mi fa la fattura.


Quante ne vuoi. Ti dedico questa:

[video=youtube;em-lLWwfzks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em-lLWwfzks[/video]


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E locali credo, le escort ad esempio. O mi hanno raccontato palle? Comunque quello che mi stupisce è la ricerca in sè. Ho voglia di fare sesso vado a farmi un giro nel web, trovo una tipa che mi piace, mi accordo sulla tariffa, concordo un appuntamento (dove?) e me la scopo.


non sai però vedo che sei informata. immagino funzioni così come hai descritt tu. dove? a domicilio o a casa sua


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non sai però vedo che sei informata. immagino funzioni così come hai descritt tu. dove? a domicilio o a casa sua


Eheheh il tipo che frequentavo mi parlava di locali dove c'erano fighissime russe. Poi che fossero escort o meno non lo so. Ma lo lasciava supporre. Il tipo giusto per me


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che tutte le proposte non considerano il poter svolgere l'attività in casa propria, cosa che è possibile già ora e può essere solo punito chi affitta a prezzi esorbitanti perché si configura lo sfruttamento, ma la costituzione di bordelli dove esistono tenutari che di fatto sfrutterebbero, legalmente, le donne (e gli uomini) che eserciterebbero.
> Tutte le proposte parlano di decoro, di far pagare le tasse, di controlli sanitari (per le prostitute, ovvi, non certo per i clienti) prospettando il sesso senza protezione, finché le donne restano sane, e cose del genere.
> *Il fatto che un essere umano faccia sesso a pagamento sia uno sfruttamento in sé (anche se scelto "liberamente") non sembra sia più considerato.*


Fai della morale. Io non mi stupisco che una donna dovendo scegliere tra fare le pulizie a 1000 euro al mese e fare la prostituta a 20 mila, possa scegliere almeno per un certo periodo la seconda. Senza essere alla fame, semplicemente vuole essere indipendente, non avere capi, guadagnare tanto, farsi bei viaggi, etc etc


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E locali credo, le escort ad esempio. O mi hanno raccontato palle? Comunque quello che mi stupisce è la ricerca in sè. Ho voglia di fare sesso vado a farmi un giro nel web, trovo una tipa che mi piace, mi accordo sulla tariffa, concordo un appuntamento (dove?) e me la scopo.


Mettono gli annunci su vari siti corredati da foto. Lasciano un cellulare, tu le chiami, ti dicono dove andare. Tu vai, ti dicono le prestazioni e quanto costano, tu decidi cosa fare/farti fare, lo fai e finisce lì.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Fai della morale. Io non mi stupisco che una donna dovendo scegliere tra fare le pulizie a 1000 euro al mese e fare la prostituta a 20 mila, possa scegliere almeno per un certo periodo la seconda. Senza essere alla fame, semplicemente vuole essere indipendente, non avere capi, guadagnare tanto, farsi bei viaggi, etc etc


Fallo anche tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Fai della morale. Io non mi stupisco che una donna dovendo scegliere tra fare le pulizie a 1000 euro al mese e fare la prostituta a 20 mila, possa scegliere almeno per un certo periodo la seconda. Senza essere alla fame, semplicemente vuole essere indipendente, non avere capi, guadagnare tanto, farsi bei viaggi, etc etc


E ti dedico anche questa:

[video=youtube;vXZPwSdsDuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXZPwSdsDuo[/video]


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mettono gli annunci su vari siti corredati da foto. Lasciano un cellulare, tu le chiami, ti dicono dove andare. Tu vai, ti dicono le prestazioni e quanto costano, tu decidi cosa fare/farti fare, lo fai e finisce lì.


Ah ok in albergo quindi. O in un posto adibito a. Non so a me metterebbe ansia e mi passerebbe tutta la voglia. Ma io sono donna. Potrei trovare la fotografia di un uomo molto attraente, ma da qui ad aver voglia di scoparci...


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Eheheh il tipo che frequentavo mi parlava di locali dove c'erano fighissime russe. Poi che fossero escort o meno non lo so. Ma lo lasciava supporre. Il tipo giusto per me


guarda io una sera tre o 4 anni fa sono andato con 2 miei amici (uno lo conosci) in un locale a berci una cosa. sapevo che c'erano delle ragazze seminude. Comunque mi ha dato pure un po' fastidio perché cercano appunto di  o farti bere tanto e farsi offrire anche loro da bere per farti spendere oppure di portarti nelle salette private per un "Privè". che posso immaginare cosa sia. il locale si chiama "Lilì la tigresse" ed è in una traversa di corso Buenos Ayres. Ragazze quasi tutte straniere ma belle non le stragnocche del tuo amico


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *L'uso del contante è alla base di ogni traffico illecito e dell'evasione fiscale.* Usare metodi di pagamento elettronici ridurrebbe anche molta burocrazia, visto che ad esempio il calcolo del reddito detratte le spese sarebbe immediato.
> 
> Tutti gli accertamenti sarebbero immediati. Non potresti vendermi un'auto che non risulta da te acquistata, perché significa che è stata rubata.
> 
> Non lo fanno con la scusa che gli anziani avrebbero difficoltà, però poi gli chiedono di scaricare il CUD della pensione da internet previa richiesta di doppia chiave d'accesso


e la madonna.tu e fantastica avete dellepercentuali da equitalia?
ops, un 'orticaria fulminante


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Fai della morale. Io non mi stupisco che una donna dovendo scegliere tra fare le pulizie a 1000 euro al mese e fare la prostituta a 20 mila, possa scegliere almeno per un certo periodo la seconda. Senza essere alla fame, semplicemente vuole essere indipendente, non avere capi, guadagnare tanto, farsi bei viaggi, etc etc


Mi associo a Brunetta. Provaci e poi ci racconti. Io mi sono sempre chiesta come si faccia a vivere una propria sessualità ad esempio. Col proprio compagno.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che tutte le proposte non considerano il poter svolgere l'attività in casa propria, cosa che è possibile già ora e può essere solo punito chi affitta a prezzi esorbitanti perché si configura lo sfruttamento, ma la costituzione di bordelli dove esistono tenutari che di fatto sfrutterebbero, legalmente, le donne (e gli uomini) che eserciterebbero.
> Tutte le proposte parlano di decoro, di far pagare le tasse, di controlli sanitari (per le prostitute, ovvi, non certo per i clienti) prospettando il sesso senza protezione, finché le donne restano sane, e cose del genere.
> Il fatto che un essere umano faccia sesso a pagamento sia uno sfruttamento in sé (anche se scelto "liberamente") non sembra sia più considerato.



Io non considero la possibilità di un tenutario, penserei a campagne di sensibilizzazione per l'uso del preservativo. Del decoro mi importa poco, delle donne tutto.
Penso che tu mi possa credere  

Pensavo anche che fosse illegale esercitare in casa.


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Fai della morale. Io non mi stupisco che una donna dovendo scegliere tra fare le pulizie a 1000 euro al mese e fare la prostituta a 20 mila, possa scegliere almeno per un certo periodo la seconda. Senza essere alla fame, semplicemente vuole essere indipendente, non avere capi, guadagnare tanto, farsi bei viaggi, etc etc


Io se guadagnassi 20 mila euro al mese facendo pompini a cani e porci non so se riuscirei tanto a godermi la bella vita. Anzi, penserei che sto facendo una vita proprio di merda, scusa.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> guarda io una sera tre o 4 anni fa sono andato con 2 miei amici (uno lo conosci) in un locale a berci una cosa. sapevo che c'erano delle ragazze seminude. Comunque mi ha dato pure un po' fastidio perché cercano appunto di  o farti bere tanto e farsi offrire anche loro da bere per farti spendere oppure di portarti nelle salette private per un "Privè". che posso immaginare cosa sia. il locale si chiama "Lilì la tigresse" ed è in una traversa di corso Buenos Ayres.


Dove ho fatto l'addio al nubilato. Posto tristissimo in effetti. Per fortuna io e le mie amiche abbiamo portato un po' di allegria quella sera. Non te l'avevo mai raccontato? Ragazze seminude però non le ho viste. Se non una mia amica che aveva bevuto troppo :mrgreen:. E non sapevo nemmeno del Privé. Però sono passati tanti anni, forse si sono adeguati ai tempi. Beh locali tipo i nightclub, magari non girano seminude ma si sa che stanno lì appositamente per far bere i clienti.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io se guadagnassi 20 mila euro al mese facendo pompini a cani e porci non so se riuscirei tanto a godermi la bella vita. Anzi, penserei che sto facendo una vita proprio di merda, scusa.


:up:


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fallo anche tu.


Farmi pagare per fare sesso con le donne? Magari! Tanto se una non mi piace proprio mica sono obbligato. Mi chiama, le dico vediamoci in quel posto, arrivo, la osservo da lontano, e decido.


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ok in albergo quindi. O in un posto adibito a. Non so a me metterebbe ansia e mi passerebbe tutta la voglia. Ma io sono donna. Potrei trovare la fotografia di un uomo molto attraente, ma da qui ad aver voglia di scoparci...


Se una donna è sufficientemente attraente e un uomo cerca sesso, non credo si faccia più di tanti problemi.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Farmi pagare per fare sesso con le donne? Magari! Tanto se una non mi piace proprio mica sono obbligato. Mi chiama, le dico vediamoci in quel posto, arrivo, la osservo da lontano, e decido.


E ce la faresti ogni volta? Così? A comando?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non considero la possibilità di un tenutario, penserei a campagne di sensibilizzazione per l'uso del preservativo. Del decoro mi importa poco, delle donne tutto.
> Penso che tu mi possa credere
> 
> Pensavo anche che fosse illegale esercitare in casa.


Certo che ti credo.:smile:
TU non consideravi la possibilità del tenutario. Le proposte di legge sì :unhappy:


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dove ho fatto l'addio al nubilato. Posto tristissimo in effetti. Per fortuna io e le mie amiche abbiamo portato un po' di allegria quella sera. Non te l'avevo mai raccontato? Ragazze seminude però non le ho viste. Se non una mia amica che aveva bevuto troppo :mrgreen:. E non sapevo nemmeno del Privé. Però sono passati tanti anni, forse si sono adeguati ai tempi. Beh locali tipo i nightclub, magari non girano seminude ma si sa che stanno lì appositamente per far bere i clienti.


no questo è proprio un locale dove le ragazze fanno lapdance etc... probabilmente ha cambiato gestione


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se una donna è sufficientemente attraente e un uomo cerca sesso, non credo si faccia più di tanti problemi.


Chi? La donna o l'uomo?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Farmi pagare per fare sesso con le donne? Magari! Tanto se una non mi piace proprio mica sono obbligato. Mi chiama, le dico vediamoci in quel posto, arrivo, la osservo da lontano, e decido.


Fallo.
Non mi avresti tra le clienti ma non è un problema.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Chi? La donna o l'uomo?


l'uomo


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no questo è proprio un locale dove le ragazze fanno* lapdance* etc... probabilmente ha cambiato gestione


La lapdance sì c'era . Chissà che fine ha fatto il barista che voleva assolutamente andassi alle Maldive con lui...


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io se guadagnassi 20 mila euro al mese facendo pompini a cani e porci non so se riuscirei tanto a godermi la bella vita. Anzi, penserei che sto facendo una vita proprio di merda, scusa.


Ne guadagni 10 mila e li fai solo ai cani...ok? Mica sei obbligata ad andare con tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E ce la faresti ogni volta? Così? A comando?


A parte che è morto di figa da morì, a parte che racconta un fracco di cazzate, a parte che si vorrebbe trombare Tebe e Bruntetta, A PARTE TUTTO, dico: uno che fa i gigolò e pretende di scopare solo quelle che piacciono a lui o è scemo oppure ha evidentemente sbagliato mestiere.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> l'uomo


Ah ok certo. Attrazione visiva. Lo so. Ma mica è detto che ce la faccia comunque. A meno che il motore del desiderio sia proprio il pagare una donna.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La lapdance sì c'era . Chissà che fine ha fatto il barista che voleva assolutamente andassi alle Maldive con lui...


alle finte Seychelles con un'altra


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E ce la faresti ogni volta? Così? A comando?


Ma che ne so.

E smettete di farmi offerte in PVT, sotto i trecento non scendo


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A paerte che è morto di figa da morì, a prte che racconta un fracco di cazzate, a parte che si vorrebbe trombare Tebe e Bruntetta, A PARTE TUTTO, dico: uno che fa i gigolò e pretende solo di scopare quelle che piacciono a lui o è scemo oppure ha evidentemente sbagliato mestiere.


anche perché le donne fisicamente attraenti non hanno bisogno di pagare nessuno.


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che è morto di figa da morì, a parte che racconta un fracco di cazzate, a parte che si vorrebbe trombare Tebe e Bruntetta, A PARTE TUTTO, dico: uno che fa i gigolò e pretende di scopare solo quelle che piacciono a lui o è scemo oppure *ha evidentemente sbagliato mestiere*.


La seconda che hai detto.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che è morto di figa da morì, a parte che racconta un fracco di cazzate, a parte che si vorrebbe trombare Tebe e Bruntetta, A PARTE TUTTO, dico: uno che fa i gigolò e pretende di scopare solo quelle che piacciono a lui o è scemo oppure ha evidentemente sbagliato mestiere.


Secondo me ti è scesa la febbre :carneval:


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che è morto di figa da morì, a parte che racconta un fracco di cazzate, a parte che si vorrebbe trombare Tebe e Bruntetta, A PARTE TUTTO, dico: uno che fa i gigolò e pretende di scopare solo quelle che piacciono a lui o è scemo oppure ha evidentemente sbagliato mestiere.


No io vorrei farmi te, solo che da come scrivi temo che sei minorenne e quindi mi tengo alla larga.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ok certo. Attrazione visiva. Lo so. Ma mica è detto che ce la faccia comunque. A meno che il motore del desiderio sia proprio il pagare una donna.


il motore è svuotare le.....non c'è nulla dietro....nel 99% dei casi


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A paerte che è morto di figa da morì, a prte che racconta un fracco di cazzate, a parte che si vorrebbe trombare Tebe e Bruntetta, A PARTE TUTTO, dico: uno che fa i gigolò e pretende solo di scopare quelle che piacciono a lui o è scemo oppure ha evidentemente sbagliato mestiere.


Che poi credo che i gigolò facciano soprattutto da accompagnatori. Bei ragazzi che fanno compagnia alle signore di una certa età. Con buone maniere buona conversazione ecc.ecc. Non credo che una donna cerchi i ragazzi per la strada e se li porti in un angolo a scopare in macchina.


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> anche perché le donne fisicamente attraenti non hanno bisogno di pagare nessuno.


Esatto.

Quindi Zod, mi spiace, ma dovrai scopare pure con i cessi e pure anzianotti. Fattene una ragione.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> il motore è svuotare le.....non c'è nulla dietro....nel 99% dei casi


Ma farlo da soli non sarebbe più economico?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Che poi credo che i gigolò facciano soprattutto da accompagnatori. Bei ragazzi che fanno compagnia alle signore di una certa età. Con buone maniere buona conversazione ecc.ecc. Non credo che una donna cerchi i ragazzi per la strada e se li porti in un angolo a scopare in macchina.


I gigolò non è che stanno sui marciapiedi. Tipo le escort. E comunque credi male.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I gigolò non è che stanno sui marciapiedi. Tipo le escort. *E comunque credi male.*


Azz se li prendono dalla strada? Oppure sono rozzi maleducati ma scopano benissimo?


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

no, 
i gigolò in realtà al90% vanno con omosessuali


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma farlo da soli non sarebbe più economico?


certo ma non è propri la stessa cosa farsi una sega e farsi una donna. 'che te lo devo spiegare io?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,
> i gigolò in realtà al90% vanno con omosessuali


Anche, ma non al novanta per cento. Manco per nulla.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,
> i gigolò in realtà al90% vanno con omosessuali


E questa chi te l'ha detta? Malgioglio in persona? 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> certo ma non è propri la stessa cosa farsi una sega e farsi una donna. 'che te lo devo spiegare io?


non potevi renderlas edotta quando ci stavi...devi farlo ora?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Azz se li prendono dalla strada? Oppure sono rozzi maleducati ma scopano benissimo?


Nel senso che non stanno per strada ed in genere accompagnano e si danno anche da fare sessualmente parlando.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> certo ma non è propri la stessa cosa farsi una sega e farsi una donna. 'che te lo devo spiegare io?


Ma sono una donna, che ne so io. A me passerebbe l'ormone subito. C'ho l'ormone sensibile (troppo direi)


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E questa chi te l'ha detta? Malgioglio in persona?
> 
> Buscopann


sì, mentre gli fotografavo il ciuffo


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non potevi renderlas edotta quando ci stavi...devi farlo ora?


ma direi di no...ma chiede!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E questa chi te l'ha detta? Malgioglio in persona?
> 
> Buscopann


In parte è vera, ma la percentuale degli omosessuali è più bassa.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che non stanno per strada ed in genere accompagnano e si danno anche da fare sessualmente parlando.


Ah ecco. Ragazzi giovani, belli, aitanti, nel pieno del loro vigore fisico.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Ragazzi giovani, belli, aitanti, nel pieno del loro vigore fisico.


vuoi un bicchiere d'acqua?


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma sono una donna, che ne so io. A me passerebbe l'ormone subito. C'ho l'ormone sensibile (troppo direi)


beh, pensa a  che ti masturbi  e che ti fai un uomo. c'è differenza? vedi tu...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Ragazzi giovani, belli, aitanti, nel pieno del loro vigore fisico.


Tipicamente, sì. Non signori di mezz'età.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In parte è vera, ma la percentuale degli omosessuali è più bassa.


Anche perchè il sesso per il sesso non è un problema. Nel senso, forse gli uomini eterosessuali credono che con le donne il sesso per il sesso non si possa fare senza complicazioni altre.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vuoi un bicchiere d'acqua?


no una salviettina


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipicamente, sì. Non signori di mezz'età.


Eccerto. E ci mancherebbe. Mica sceme


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no una salviettina


costano, usa la manica


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> beh, pensa a  che ti masturbi  e che ti fai un uomo. c'è differenza? vedi tu...


Dipende dall'uomo.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che non stanno per strada ed in genere accompagnano e si danno anche da fare sessualmente parlando.



Un mio ex collega, bel ragazzo, le pescava tra le clienti più facoltose e belle e ne trovava quante ne voleva. Ci scopava e si faceva pagare ogni mese il saldo della carta di credito, pescando tra i vari 'cartellini' delle clienti con cui usciva.

Con lui ci divertivamo a sentire le sue infinite storie.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche perchè il sesso per il sesso non è un problema. Nel senso, forse gli uomini eterosessuali credono che con le donne il sesso per il sesso non si possa fare senza complicazioni altre.


Ti ho mai detto che pure tu tanto bene non stai? Ma che c'è a Milano, la nebbia radioattiva?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un mio ex collega, bel ragazzo, le pescava tra le clienti più facoltose e belle e ne trovava quante ne voleva. Ci scopava e si faceva pagare ogni mese il saldo della carta di credito, pescando tra i vari 'cartellini' delle clienti con cui usciva.
> 
> Con lui ci divertivamo a sentire le sue infinite storie.


Diffidare dei bancari. Sempre.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ho mai detto che pure tu tanto bene non stai? Ma che c'è a Milano, la nebbia radioattiva?


Ma io sto benissimo. Saranno gli uomini che incontro io. Uno ne ho incontrato che è stato chiaro. Uno.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> costano, usa la manica


qui fa caldo


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende dall'uomo.


emminchia. uno che proprio non ti fa schifo


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende dall'uomo.


Questo si che genera ansia da prestazione.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> emminchia. uno che proprio non ti fa schifo


Sono di gusti difficili. Poi basta il sesso senza amore non lo fo più. Che poi mi stanco dopo poche volte. Con l'ultimo è andata così. Però casini non ne ho fatti, giuro!


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Questo si che genera ansia da prestazione.


Eh beh ma è così. Se faccio sesso per il sesso è quello che deve andare bene. Fare la crocerossina pure in una scopata non esiste.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, mentre gli fotografavo il ciuffo





Joey Blow ha detto:


> In parte è vera, ma la percentuale degli omosessuali è più bassa.


Vedo che siete acCULturati 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sono di gusti difficili. Poi basta il sesso senza amore non lo fo più. Che poi mi stanco dopo poche volte. Con l'ultimo è andata così. Però casini non ne ho fatti, giuro!


e allora rimani nella tua ignoranza!!!!


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Eh beh ma è così. Se faccio sesso per il sesso è quello che deve andare bene. Fare la crocerossina pure in una scopata non esiste.


Sono due cose talmente diverse che paragonarle non è il caso. Intendo masturbarsi e fare sesso con una persona.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

E comunque. ..tanto per rimanere in tema. La Roma stasera ha avuto un gran Culo!

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E comunque. ..tanto per rimanere in tema. La Roma stasera ha avuto un gran Culo!
> 
> Buscopann


ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono due cose talmente diverse che paragonarle non è il caso. Intendo masturbarsi e fare sesso con una persona.


Meglio una pippa o una notte di sesso con Rosy Bindi? 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono due cose talmente diverse che paragonarle non è il caso. Intendo masturbarsi e fare sesso con una persona.


Svuotarsi, questo è il significato che è stato dato.


----------



## @lex (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Svuotarsi, questo è il significato che è stato dato.


ma perché quando e se ti masturbi fai l'amore cin te stessa?


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ho mai detto che pure tu tanto bene non stai? Ma che c'è a Milano, la nebbia radioattiva?


Te sei come quell'inglese che guidando a Milano diceva "ma come cazzo è possibile, sono tutti pazzi qua, tutti contromano vanno!!".


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma perché quando e se ti masturbi fai l'amore cin te stessa?


La testa. La testa. La testa. E' il pensiero che fa, non il corpo. Per me.


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Meglio una pippa o una notte di sesso con Rosy Bindi?
> 
> Buscopann


Dipende dalla sua disponibilità. Metterlo in culo ai politici da piacere a prescindere.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dalla sua disponibilità. Metterlo in culo ai politici da piacere a prescindere.


Hai tutta la mia stima.  Non ce la farei a portare a termine codesta impresa

Buscopann


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

comunque a me le famose foto del fotografo che cita Zod sembrano foto fatte a persone che non sono ancora in grado di decidere se posare nude oppure no, quindi nel dubbio i vestiti non vanno tolti, e nessuno dovrebbe indurre a toglierli, secondo me
non so se possano essere simili alle foto che piacciono ai pedofili, comunque mi sembrano morbose 
come fotografare i malati all'ospedale o i deformi o robe del genere


----------



## sienne (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque a me le famose foto del fotografo che cita Zod sembrano foto fatte a persone che non sono ancora in grado di decidere se posare nude oppure no, quindi nel dubbio i vestiti non vanno tolti, e nessuno dovrebbe indurre a toglierli, secondo me
> non so se possano essere simili alle foto che piacciono ai pedofili, comunque mi sembrano morbose
> come fotografare i malati all'ospedale o i deformi o robe del genere



Ciao 

d'accordissimo con te. 

Hanno del morboso, vero. Ma a differenza da foto di malati o persone con deformazione,
queste bambine rappresentano un mondo, che ancora non è loro, mentre per gli altri, 
quella è la loro realtà ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

si è parlato di consapevolezza ... 

ma è chiaro che ogni età ha una sua consapevolezza, 
ma la consapevolezza deriva da un insieme di cose ... 
non tra l'ultimo da esperienze e conoscenze delle cose ... 

E soprattutto a quell'età, che è caratterizzata dalla soglia che porta nel mondo degli adulti, 
non si può avere la stessa consapevolezza che già solo dieci anni più tardi si può avere. 
Non ci sono proprio le risorse, anche se si crede di esserlo, e lo si è pure, ma in base 
a quello che si è: una bimba che fa il passaggio piano piano ... nel mondo degli adulti ... 
Voglio dire, siamo stati tutti ... ragazzini ... lo dovremmo sapere ... 

O manca questa consapevolezza? ... 


sienne


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> d'accordissimo con te.
> 
> ...



forse sarebbe utile sapere se quelle foto eccitano i pedofili, tuttavia è una china pericolosa e squallida che mi sembra inopportuno percorrere, per ovvi motivi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> d'accordissimo con te.
> 
> ...


Aggiungerei che appunto è per l'idea di normalità, piacevolezza, di rappresentazione di una realtà gradevole e perfetta che troviamo morbosa la rappresentazione fotografica del dolore, della non normalità, della morte. Ho un amico con una grave disabilità fisica che lo rende decisamente brutto e strano. Non fa che fotografarsi e ironizzare su se stesso. Dipinge e ha un'alta sensibilità nei confronti della bellezza ma rivendica anche in quel modo il suo diritto a essere se stesso.
Nulla a che fare con una rappresentazione aldutizzata di minori per adeguare il loro atteggiamento ai desideri "impuri" di adulti.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

E del sesso con gli animali ne vogliamo parlare? Le pecore ce l'hanno oppure no un telefono amico per denunciare gli abusi dei pastori?  

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

il guaio è che ci inoltriamo nel mondo dell'arte l'erotismo delle giovanissime è molto frequente, direi ossessivo .
a cominciare dallo stesso artista del mio avatar che è schiele (infatti ha avuto non pochi problemi per questo).pittura, cinema, fotografia, narrativa pieni di fanciulli e fanciulle  morbosamente desiderati .


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

pensandoci la pubertà è il momento culminante della malizia .quando ancora non conosci e sei curioso di quello che ti si andrà a rivelare ...il grande mistero della sessualità .


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il guaio è che ci inoltriamo nel mondo dell'arte l'erotismo delle giovanissime è molto frequente, direi ossessivo .
> a cominciare dallo stesso artista del mio avatar che è schiele (infatti ha avuto non pochi problemi per questo).pittura, cinema, fotografia, narrativa pieni di *fanciulli e fanciulle  morbosamente desiderati* .



bè ma non da tutti quelli che guardano o leggono, no?
diciamo che credo che nella maggior parte delle persone prevalga il senso protezione et similia verso questi soggetti, per es. nel caso di quelle foto, saranno pure tecnicamente bellissime (poi non so, non me ne intendo), tuttavia la nudità dei soggetti le fa irrimediabilmente virare verso la morbosità, per il sentire comune, dato che non sono certo foto di ragazzini/e di una qualche tribù che abbia come usanza sociale l'andare in giro nudi
per me sono foto da maniaci, sarò retrograda o limitata ma la vedo così


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse sarebbe utile sapere se quelle foto eccitano i pedofili, tuttavia è una china pericolosa e squallida che mi sembra inopportuno percorrere, per ovvi motivi


:up:


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E del sesso con gli animali ne vogliamo parlare? Le pecore ce l'hanno oppure no un telefono amico per denunciare gli abusi dei pastori?
> 
> Buscopann


c'è anche il sesso con i morti, gente che si è fatto un cadavere.
guardate che non sto scherzando, si chiama necrofilia e si sono verificati dei casi in ospedali.


:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> c'è anche il sesso con i morti, gente che si è fatto un cadavere.
> guardate che non sto scherzando, si chiama necrofilia e si sono verificati dei casi in ospedali.
> 
> 
> :unhappy:


E' solo che in alcuni casi bisogna approfittare almeno dei rigor mortis!!! :mrgreen::carneval:

Scherzi a parte...quella è malattia mentale...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il guaio è che ci inoltriamo nel mondo dell'arte l'erotismo delle giovanissime è molto frequente, direi ossessivo .
> a cominciare dallo stesso artista del mio avatar che è schiele (infatti ha avuto non pochi problemi per questo).pittura, cinema, fotografia, narrativa pieni di fanciulli e fanciulle  morbosamente desiderati .


Si dice che la fanciullezza e il suo rispetto sono un'invenzione moderna, del resto anche l'idea di rispetto della donna o di qualunque diversità sono invenzioni moderne.
Quel che è avvenuto storicamente non ha molto peso nel decidere cosa vogliamo considerare accettabile e rispettoso oggi.
Altrimenti potremmo anche proporre la schiavitù che c'è stata per millenni e che resiste anche oggi.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' solo che in alcuni casi bisogna approfittare almeno dei rigor mortis!!! :mrgreen::carneval:
> 
> *Scherzi a parte...quella è malattia mentale*...


Esagerata. a qualcuno il panino piace freddo, anche se ti guardano male quando chiedi di non scaldartelo :mrgreen:

Buiscopann


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si dice che la fanciullezza e il suo rispetto sono un'invenzione moderna, del resto anche l'idea di rispetto della donna o di qualunque diversità sono invenzioni moderne.
> Quel che è avvenuto storicamente non ha molto peso nel decidere cosa vogliamo considerare accettabile e rispettoso oggi.
> Altrimenti potremmo anche proporre la schiavitù che c'è stata per millenni e che resiste anche oggi.


sai che non ho capito il nesso con quello che dicevo?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito il nesso con quello che dicevo?


Hai scritto due post sui cambiamenti legati alla pubertà e all'adolescenza che sono concetti moderni perché, una volta avvenuto lo sviluppo, per millenni si è stati considerati adulti.
Inoltre non vi era neppure questa gran attenzione per i bambini. L'altissima mortalità infantile portava a non investire molto emotivamente neppure sui propri figli. Figuriamoci se la rappresentazione artistica potesse avere l'idea di non dover realizzare rappresentazioni erotiche di chi noi consideriamo minorenni.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Insomma via con ste storie
Le 14enni vanno rimproverate e basta.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scritto due post sui cambiamenti legati alla pubertà e all'adolescenza che sono concetti moderni perché, una volta avvenuto lo sviluppo, per millenni si è stati considerati adulti.
> Inoltre non vi era neppure questa gran attenzione per i bambini. L'altissima mortalità infantile portava a non investire molto emotivamente neppure sui propri figli. Figuriamoci se la rappresentazione artistica potesse avere l'idea di non dover realizzare rappresentazioni erotiche di chi noi consideriamo minorenni.


ora forse capisco il tuo discorso slegato all'arte e che indica un'evoluzione di civiltà nella maggiore attenzione alla difesa della fanciullezza.
infatti ora nel mondo  ci si batte contro le spose bambine , la pratica abominevole dell'infibulazione , del lavoro minorile etc 
ma anche solo per il diritto dei bambini di fare i bambini


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora forse capisco il tuo discorso slegato all'arte e che indica un'evoluzione di civiltà nella maggiore attenzione alla difesa della fanciullezza.
> infatti ora nel mondo  ci si batte contro le spose bambine , la pratica abominevole dell'infibulazione , del lavoro minorile etc
> ma anche solo per il diritto dei bambini di fare i bambini


Infatti. Ora ci battiamo per la difesa dei minori ma 50 anni fa si sposavano quattordicenni e dodicenni e non negli Emirati ma in Italia e con la benedizione della Chiesa.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora forse capisco il tuo discorso slegato all'arte e che indica un'evoluzione di civiltà nella maggiore attenzione alla difesa della fanciullezza.
> infatti ora nel mondo  ci si batte contro le spose bambine , la pratica abominevole dell'infibulazione , del lavoro minorile etc
> ma anche solo per il diritto dei bambini di fare i bambini


Eppure piaccia o non piaccia, secondo il mio amico ginecologo, l'età prevista dalla NATURA per figliare, va dai 17 ai 20.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure piaccia o non piaccia, secondo il mio amico ginecologo, l'età prevista dalla NATURA per figliare, va dai 17 ai 20.


secondo me l'ideale fisiologico è dai 25 ai trenta


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure piaccia o non piaccia, secondo il mio amico ginecologo, l'età prevista dalla NATURA per figliare, va dai 17 ai 20.


in casi come il tuo mai:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo fisiologico è dai 25 ai trenta


Uhm lui dice che dopo i venti crolla la fertilità femminile.
E molti studi hanno mostrato che il fenomeno delle ragazze madri non è legato all'immaturità della ragazza, o dalla sfiga, ma dall'altissima fertilità del suo utero.

QUindi, secondo me, il fenomeno delle spose bambine, ha un suo perchè culturare, più che sessuale.

Na cosa come il tabù dell'incesto no?
L'incesto provoca parti di persone un po' così no?


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm lui dice che dopo i venti crolla la fertilità femminile.
> E molti studi hanno mostrato che il fenomeno delle ragazze madri non è legato all'immaturità della ragazza, o dalla sfiga, ma dall'altissima fertilità del suo utero.
> 
> *QUindi, secondo me, il fenomeno delle spose bambine, ha un suo perchè culturare, più che sessuale.
> ...


va detto che in alcuni  paesi l'arco della vita è più breve e a trenta una donna è già sulla soglia dell'anzianità .

la fertilità *massima* va dai 20 ai 25. quella che ho sfruttato io:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va detto che in alcuni  paesi l'arco della vita è più breve e a trenta una donna è già sulla soglia dell'anzianità .
> 
> la fertilità *massima* va dai 20 ai 25. quella che ho sfruttato io:singleeye:


Va ben ok...
Si stasera glielo dico, così rettifica...
In genere il picco è tra i 17 e i 19, ma invece per MInerva è tra i 20 e i 25...

Ah ma bisogna dire che tu eri di 30 anni fa...
E 30 anni fa il ciclo arrivava in media dopo che adesso

Oggi l'età media per la prima mestruazione è 9 anni.

Sai altri tempi...

Ma glielo dico...


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va ben ok...
> Si stasera glielo dico, così rettifica...
> In genere il picco è tra i 17 e i 19, ma invece per MInerva è tra i 20 e i 25...
> 
> ...


Nove anni??? Facciamo undici dodici anni. Nove sarà il minimo e comunque raro.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Nove anni??? Facciamo undici dodici anni. Nove sarà il minimo e comunque raro.


Pare sia colpa degli estrogeni nella carne..


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

il menarca a 9 anni è precoce


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il menarca a 9 anni è precoce


E' precoce, ma ci sono sempre più casi...


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' precoce, ma ci sono sempre più casi...


Che sfiga.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' precoce, ma ci sono sempre più casi...


Per la mia esperienza la media delle bambine che si sviluppano entro la quinta elementare è di 2-3 casi su classi che hanno circa 12-13 bambine.

9 anni non la definirei l'età media, sinceramente, tenendo presente che in quinta elementare le bambine hanno 10-11 anni.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

ricordo quanto mi sentivo importante io quel giorno e la tenerezza triste quando è successo a  mia figlia che smetteva di essere bimba


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che sfiga.


E' anche questione di alimentazione, molti casi di bambine sviluppate a 8/9 anni smettendo di mangiare carne anabolizzata smettono di avere anche il ciclo e tornano bambine...


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo quanto mi sentivo importante io quel giorno e la tenerezza triste quando è successo a  mia figlia che smetteva di essere bimba


Io ricordo la mia disperazione invece, visto che proprio quel giorno avevo la gita di seconda media...:rotfl:
E ricordo che quella mattina sono andata in bagno e ho visto roba strana, ho chiamato mia madre che ero stranita e le ho detto "mààààààààà, me la sono fatta addosso e non me ne sono accorta!" 
Lei mi ha guardata, ha fatto un sorrisone enorme e mi ha detto quelle parole "eeehhhhhhhh, sei diventata signorina!!"

Ecco, è stato allora che ho pianto come una disperata, avrei preferito essermela fatta addosso!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse sarebbe utile sapere se quelle foto eccitano i pedofili, tuttavia è una china pericolosa e squallida che mi sembra inopportuno percorrere, per ovvi motivi


Per stare più sicuri bruciamo tutto: le foto di Hamilton, le bobine di Non è la Rai, quella del film Leon, del film Le età di Lulù, e anche la canzone Acqua e sapone degli Stadio. Albachiara non so, quando fa pensieri strani e con una mano si sfiora, nel dubbio anche quella dai. Anche le edizioni di Miss Italia vinte da quindicenni.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo quanto mi sentivo importante io quel giorno e la tenerezza triste quando è successo a  mia figlia che smetteva di essere bimba


mia figlia è una di quelle bambine che a 9 anni ha avuto la prima comparsa. ed era pure sola in colonia:triste:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pare sia colpa degli estrogeni nella carne..


e del buco nell'ozono


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo quanto mi sentivo importante io quel giorno e la tenerezza triste quando è successo a  mia figlia che smetteva di essere bimba



le bambine sono come piccoli fiori che vanno rispettati, portano un grande Dono dentro di loro:
la vita.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> le bambine sono come piccoli fiori che vanno rispettati, portano un grande Dono dentro di loro:
> la vita.


Sono esseri umani. Punto.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sono esseri umani. Punto.



volevo solo essere poetico....lo scrivevo per esperienza familiare.

Una bimbetta è una vera gioia in una casa. :angelo:


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> mia figlia è una di quelle bambine che a 9 anni ha avuto la prima comparsa. ed era pure sola in colonia:triste:


le ha parlato un'insegnante?


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> le ha parlato un'insegnante?


le ho parlato io e poi la mia ex moglie al telefono.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> le ho parlato io e poi la mia ex moglie al telefono.


certo, dicevo nell'immediato


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, dicevo nell'immediato


si certo....i è messa a pianere e ha spiegato all'educatrice cosa le stava succedendo. era completamente all'oscuro di quello che accade ad una donna...capisci che non ti prepari a spiegare ad una bambina di nove anni cosa le accadrà perché pensi che sia un po' più lontano nel tempo


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Per stare più sicuri bruciamo tutto: le foto di Hamilton, le bobine di Non è la Rai, quella del film Leon, del film Le età di Lulù, e anche la canzone Acqua e sapone degli Stadio. Albachiara non so, quando fa pensieri strani e con una mano si sfiora, nel dubbio anche quella dai. Anche le edizioni di Miss Italia vinte da quindicenni.



che esagerato...brucia i pedofili, no?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che esagerato...brucia i pedofili, no?


:up:


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che esagerato...brucia i pedofili, no?



Ciao 

:rotfl: ... 


:up: 


sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

in questi giorni è stato arrestato un pedofilo a Berlino che era scappato
dalla clinica psichiatrica di Basilea UPK. Si è rotto una gamba, perché si era
gettato dalla finestra ... durante la sua fuga, ha rilasciato persino un'intervista 
dettagliata di sè e della sua inclinazione (RTL) ... peccato però una cosa:
Lo sa spiegare bene, con tanta cura ... ma veramente con poco pentimento ...

In casi così ... solo la castrazione chimica ... sorry ... 


http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...er-nach-flucht-in-berlin-gefasst/9584770.html


sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che esagerato...brucia i pedofili, no?


Nostalgia del medioevo?


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Nostalgia del medioevo?




Ciao 

ti manca il senso del umorismo?

cosa ti porta a giustificare?



sienne


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Nostalgia del medioevo?



aò, mica sono stata io a menzionare i falò...ti consigliavo di prendere meglio la mira, eventualmente
ma roba da matti:singleeye:


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> avevi anche quel balcone?


beh, se ho detto che il mio fisico era quello... forse


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> beh, se ho detto che il mio fisico era quello... forse




veramente interessant....zzzzzz:dorme:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2014)

*posso dire una cosa?*

Con tutto il rispetto per il tema e la discussione, che ho seguito solo a tratti ma certamente merita, ogni volta che leggo il titolo mi viene in mente il fieren alleaten Galeazzo Musolesi.
Non ci posso fare nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per il tema e la discussione, che ho seguito solo a tratti ma certamente merita, ogni volta che leggo il titolo mi viene in mente il fieren alleaten Galeazzo Musolesi.
> Non ci posso fare nulla.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
abbiamo pensato la stessa cosa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti manca il senso del umorismo?
> 
> ...


Giustificare chi? I pedofili? Io non giustifico i pedofili, anzi sono contento che oggi ci sia molta sensibilità sulla questione. In passato troppo spesso si sono ignorati certi allarmi. Oggi se un figlio ti racconta cose strane vuoi subito capire cosa sta succedendo. E questo è un bene. Però non possiamo fare giustizia sommaria e buttare via il bimbo insieme all'acqua sporca. Durante questa trattazione, essendo l'argomento non proprio all'ordine del giorno, mi sono trovato spesso a fare ricerche su google, e mi ha sorpreso che mi venissero censurate le ricerche con chiave "pedofilia", ma mi venissero mostrate tranquillamente le foto di David Hamilton. Evidentemente c'è un campo del discorso molto borderline, e volevo capire il limite tra pedofilia e non pedofilia, evitando di mettere al rogo, che è molto facile. Il mio non è un tentativo di giustificare, ma semmai il tentativo di comprendere.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Giustificare chi? I pedofili? Io non giustifico i pedofili, anzi sono contento che oggi ci sia molta sensibilità sulla questione. In passato troppo spesso si sono ignorati certi allarmi. Oggi se un figlio ti racconta cose strane vuoi subito capire cosa sta succedendo. E questo è un bene. Però non possiamo fare giustizia sommaria e buttare via il bimbo insieme all'acqua sporca. Durante questa trattazione, essendo l'argomento non proprio all'ordine del giorno, mi sono trovato spesso a fare ricerche su google, e mi ha sorpreso che mi venissero censurate le ricerche con chiave "pedofilia", ma mi venissero mostrate tranquillamente le foto di David Hamilton. Evidentemente c'è un campo del discorso molto borderline, e volevo capire il limite tra pedofilia e non pedofilia, evitando di mettere al rogo, che è molto facile. Il mio non è un tentativo di giustificare, ma semmai il tentativo di comprendere.


A me le foto di Hamilton turbano. Le trovo morbose.


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> A me le foto di Hamilton turbano. Le trovo morbose.


A me no. Ma sono appassionato di fotografia. Però il mio fotografo preferito non è David Hamilton ma Steve McCurry. La mia foto preferita però è quella di Tienanmen che non è di McCurry.

Viviamo in una cultura pedofila che esorcizza le sue colpe mettendo al rogo chiunque venga anche solo indicato come possibile pedofilo?

Sai che negli USA se una donna denuncia il marito di attenzioni particolari verso la figlia, questo non potrà più vedere la figlia se non in presenza di un assistente sociale, almeno fino alla totale e completa verifica dei fatti? Anche in Italia succede. Una volta era la stregoneria, poi l'eresia, poi l'ebraismo, oggi la pedofilia. Una persona accusata di pedofilia non ha bisogno del processo, è già condannata a morte. Allora attenzione, piedi di piombo, valutazione di caso per caso. Altrimenti si finisce come la Mussolini, che ora ha per padre dei suoi figli un uomo che per coerenza dovrebbe castrare personalmente.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A me no. Ma sono appassionato di fotografia. Però il mio fotografo preferito non è David Hamilton ma Steve McCurry. La mia foto preferita però è quella di Tienanmen che non è di McCurry.
> 
> Viviamo in una cultura pedofila che esorcizza le sue colpe mettendo al rogo chiunque venga anche solo indicato come possibile pedofilo?
> 
> Sai che negli USA se una donna denuncia il marito di attenzioni particolari verso la figlia, questo non potrà più vedere la figlia se non in presenza di un assistente sociale, almeno fino alla totale e completa verifica dei fatti? Anche in Italia succede. Una volta era la stregoneria, poi l'eresia, poi l'ebraismo, oggi la pedofilia. Una persona accusata di pedofilia non ha bisogno del processo, è già condannata a morte. Allora attenzione, piedi di piombo, valutazione di caso per caso. *Altrimenti si finisce come la Mussolini, che ora ha per padre dei suoi figli un uomo che per coerenza dovrebbe castrare personalmente*.


La forza della famiglia unita Zod. L'immagine di. E comunque le foto di Hamilton continuano a non piacermi. Sono esseri umani ritratti come oggetti. Oggetti del desiderio. Non ci trovo il senso artistico.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Giustificare chi? I pedofili? Io non giustifico i pedofili, anzi sono contento che oggi ci sia molta sensibilità sulla questione. In passato troppo spesso si sono ignorati certi allarmi. Oggi se un figlio ti racconta cose strane vuoi subito capire cosa sta succedendo. E questo è un bene. Però non possiamo fare giustizia sommaria e buttare via il bimbo insieme all'acqua sporca. Durante questa trattazione, essendo l'argomento non proprio all'ordine del giorno, mi sono trovato spesso a fare ricerche su google, e mi ha sorpreso che mi venissero censurate le ricerche con chiave "pedofilia", ma mi venissero mostrate tranquillamente le foto di David Hamilton. Evidentemente c'è un campo del discorso molto borderline, e volevo capire il limite tra pedofilia e non pedofilia, evitando di mettere al rogo, che è molto facile. Il mio non è un tentativo di giustificare, ma semmai il tentativo di comprendere.




Ciao 

e cosa hai compreso, esattamente?

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Zod,


Stanley Loam ... ti dice qualcosa?


sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e cosa hai compreso, esattamente?
> 
> sienne


Ho compreso che è meglio non parlarne.


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> 
> Stanley Loam ... ti dice qualcosa?
> ...


Ho cercato su google. Mah, che dire, allora anche Google diffonde materiale pedopornografico. Comunque in alcuni stati americani è illegale anche l'omosessualità. È un paradosso. 

A te cosa dice?


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho compreso che è meglio non parlarne.



Ciao

perché?

Pensi, che altri non siano all'altezza di arrivare a comprendere,
quello che sei stato capace a comprendere te? ... 

È uno strano atteggiamento. Normalmente si dovrebbe tenere
a far comprendere ... proprio per una forma di dialogo, che è
 composto da argomenti ... e punti di vista ... anche critici ... 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A me no. Ma sono appassionato di fotografia. Però il mio fotografo preferito non è David Hamilton ma *Steve McCurry. *La mia foto preferita però è quella di Tienanmen che non è di McCurry.
> 
> Viviamo in una cultura pedofila che esorcizza le sue colpe mettendo al rogo chiunque venga anche solo indicato come possibile pedofilo?
> 
> Sai che negli USA se una donna denuncia il marito di attenzioni particolari verso la figlia, questo non potrà più vedere la figlia se non in presenza di un assistente sociale, almeno fino alla totale e completa verifica dei fatti? Anche in Italia succede. Una volta era la stregoneria, poi l'eresia, poi l'ebraismo, oggi la pedofilia. Una persona accusata di pedofilia non ha bisogno del processo, è già condannata a morte. Allora attenzione, piedi di piombo, valutazione di caso per caso. Altrimenti si finisce come la Mussolini, che ora ha per padre dei suoi figli un uomo che per coerenza dovrebbe castrare personalmente.


gli occhi di quella ragazzina sono indimenticabili


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)




----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho cercato su google. Mah, che dire, allora anche Google diffonde materiale pedopornografico. Comunque in alcuni stati americani è illegale anche l'omosessualità. È un paradosso.
> 
> A te cosa dice?



Ciao Zod,

si, molte cose ... che abbiamo attorno a noi, le trovo paradossali,
a volte persino ai confini con concetti ipocriti e schizofrenici ... 

Provo ad ascoltare un po' tutte le campane, ma alla fine, 
traggo le mie conclusioni, sostenendoli con argomenti. 
Ma un'opinione può sempre cambiare ... se manca qualcosa. 

Hamilton ... lo conoscevo, le sue opere sono state esposte qui a Berna. 
È molto discusso, ma non lui come artista, ma ciò che le sue opere rappresentano. 
Negli anni '70 - '90 ... il sentire generale era veramente diverso ... 
Ma nel frattempo ci sono stati veramente tanti scandali, come la questione di tanti preti,
il turismo della prostituzione minorile ecc. ecc. e anche l'occhio verso la ragazzina/o è cambiato. 
È sorto un forte sentire di dover proteggere quella fascia ... si preferisce la concezione,
che sono ancora dei bambini e non prossimamente o in procinto di divenire ragazze. 
Quella proiezione non la si accetta, perché ancora non c'è ... mentre una volta, 
si attribuiva al tutto un altro valore. Ci si trovava anche più vicini a quel mondo, 
che a 17 anni ci si sposava, si era donna - come mia nonna si è sposata a 16 anni ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> si, molte cose ... che abbiamo attorno a noi, le trovo paradossali,
> a volte persino ai confini con concetti ipocriti e schizofrenici ...
> ...


Quindi secondo te qual'è l'età giusta per attribuire ad una ragazza la consapevolezza sessuale?


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché?
> 
> ...


Dialogo non è inquisizione.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te qual'è l'età giusta per attribuire ad una ragazza la consapevolezza sessuale?



Ciao 


non mi esprimo con un numero, credo che sia estremamente individuale. 
C'è chi lo è realmente già a 15 anni, altri invece ... solo verso i 18 ecc. 

Poi, cosa significa avere una consapevolezza sessuale, esattamente?
Che si è in grado di valutare cosa esattamente? 

Dipende dal concetto che c'è dietro. Ma non solo ... 
C'è chi a 15 anni vive un grande primo amore,
chi invece corre dietro le farfalle ... 

Proviamo a lasciarci liberi da concetti da calzino unico ... 
cioè, ad ognuno il suo calzino da indossare ... non siamo uguali. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dialogo non è inquisizione.



Ciao 

inquisizione di che cosa?

L'inquisizione è tutta un'altra cosa ... 
Potrebbe essere quasi l'inverso ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> non mi esprimo con un numero, credo che sia estremamente individuale.
> ...


Quindi il tuo limite minimo per fare esperienze sessuali è 15 anni?


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo limite minimo per fare esperienze sessuali è 15 anni?



Ciao 

ma cosa centro io? 
Quello che vorrei io, sta su un'altro pianeta ... 

Zod, cosa vuoi esattamente? ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa centro io?
> Quello che vorrei io, sta su un'altro pianeta ...
> ...


Sei incoerente. Nei post passati mi hai fatto più volte domande personali dirette, ben più inquisitorie di questa che ti ho fatto io.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei incoerente. Nei post passati mi hai fatto più volte domande personali dirette, ben più inquisitorie di questa che ti ho fatto io.



Ciao

vedi l'incoerenza, che io faccio domande, ma le stesse non le accetto per me?

Se non capisco il fine chiedo ... e apparentemente, sei rancoroso ... forse,
perché il fine, non lo hai spiegato ... dove vuoi arrivare? ... 
Personalmente lo so sempre, se faccio domande ... e in questo sono coerente,
se non capisco ... chiedo, semplice. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vedi l'incoerenza, che io faccio domande, ma le stesse non le accetto per me?
> 
> ...


Però non ammetti che l'interlocutore faccia altrettanto, o sbaglio?

Dove voglio arrivare l'ho già scritto. Non sono rancoroso. Tu?


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Però non ammetti che l'interlocutore faccia altrettanto, o sbaglio?
> 
> Dove voglio arrivare l'ho già scritto. Non sono rancoroso. Tu?



Ciao 

se faccio domande, e tu non capisci dove portano, basta chiedere, non credi?
Ma tu le hai interpretate come "inquisitorie" ... bene, perciò tu l'idea l'avevi
e mi vorresti far credere, per come l'hai commentato e rimarcato, 
che non ne sei stato irritato? Infatti, ho notato che non stavi conversando, ma
che qualcosa di "strano" ti sta come cavalcando ... 

Mah ... stai conducendo un gioco, che a me non piace. 

No, non porto rancore ... ma mi faccio le mie idee ... 



sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se faccio domande, e tu non capisci dove portano, basta chiedere, non credi?
> Ma tu le hai interpretate come "inquisitorie" ... bene, perciò tu l'idea l'avevi
> ...


Vabbeh, per te il limite minimo è 15, per me è 14.

Discorso chiuso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

In passato l'abuso dei minori e l'incesto era considerato quasi normalità. E' noto che la povertà, l'ignoranza e la obbligata vicinanza in alloggi minuscoli portava anche promiscuità e incesto.
Si è sviluppata una maggiore sensibilità. La legge deve stabilire un limite di età e così è stato fatto benché sia evidente che ogni persona raggiunge consapevolezza decisionale a età diverse.
E allora?
La legge attuale è quella, meno male che c'è una legge.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Vabbeh, per te il limite minimo è 15, per me è 14.
> 
> Discorso chiuso.



Ciao 

non posso contraddire la parola di Minerva ... 
ma lei è speciale e unica, come tale, mai 
si sarebbe fatta fotografare in quelle pose ... 


Vedi che non ti vada di traverso la caramella ... 


Per il resto, detto in modo migliore dal mio, quoto Brunetta ... 

E allora? ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In passato l'abuso dei minori e l'incesto era considerato quasi normalità. E' noto che la povertà, l'ignoranza e la obbligata vicinanza in alloggi minuscoli portava anche promiscuità e incesto.
> Si è sviluppata una maggiore sensibilità. La legge deve stabilire un limite di età e così è stato fatto benché sia evidente che ogni persona raggiunge consapevolezza decisionale a età diverse.
> E allora?
> La legge attuale è quella, meno male che c'è una legge.



Ciao Bruni,

nell'insieme, lasciando ora da parte la legge e i perversi ... 
c'è un grandissimo cambiamento, e a volte mi chiedo, dove tutto questo ci porterà. 
Cioè, le tappe, non solo hanno tempi differenti rispetto al passato, anche il loro 
contenuto è cambiato fortemente, dovuto alla percezione differente delle varie tappe. 
Cioè, una volta il menarca arrivava verso i 16 / 17 anni, ma già da tempo le ragazze
erano un aiuto nel menage di una famiglia. Entravano già da piccoli a far parte del 
mondo degli adulti. Ora, da una parte il corpo si sviluppa più rapidamente, ma dall'altra
l'entrata avviene molto più tardi. Per anni vivono in un ambiente quasi artificiale, che 
serve solo per prepararli alla vita degli adulti ... e di una società sempre più complessa ... 

A volte a me sembra, che ci troviamo in pieno laboratorio 
su tanti temi che riguardano proprio la vita ... 
e la cosa più semplice rimane un po' persa per la via, 
che nelle nostre differenze siamo pur sempre molto simili ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> nell'insieme, lasciando ora da parte la legge e i perversi ...
> c'è un grandissimo cambiamento, e a volte mi chiedo, dove tutto questo ci porterà.
> ...


Sai che sta cosa del menarca in età così avanzata non sono convinta?
Intanto non so da dove si possano ricavare dati in epoche in cui non vi era un sistema di registrazione di fatti così privati e normali da non essere certo considerati da comunicare a medici che erano anche scarsi sul territorio.
Io so della mia famiglia e io, mia madre, nonna e zie l'abbiamo avuto a 12 anni.
Non so se puntare sull'avvenuto sviluppo fisico sia interessante perché giustificherebbe tante cose se si dovesse abbassare l'età del menarca.
L'idea di maturità sessuale è legata alla possibilità di occuparsi della prole ed è chiaro che quello che ci si aspetta oggi da una madre è diverso da quello che ci si aspettava 100 o 200 anni fa. Inoltre ora c'è una divaricazione tra l'uso della sessualità e la riproduzione, sconosciuto fino a 50 anni fa, che comporta la valutazione della maturità per l'autodeterminazione che poco ha a che fare con la capacità riproduttiva.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che sta cosa del menarca in età così avanzata non sono convinta?
> Intanto non so da dove si possano ricavare dati in epoche in cui non vi era un sistema di registrazione di fatti così privati e normali da non essere certo considerati da comunicare a medici che erano anche scarsi sul territorio.
> Io so della mia famiglia e io, mia madre, nonna e zie l'abbiamo avuto a 12 anni.
> Non so se puntare sull'avvenuto sviluppo fisico sia interessante perché giustificherebbe tante cose se si dovesse abbassare l'età del menarca.
> L'idea di maturità sessuale è legata alla possibilità di occuparsi della prole ed è chiaro che quello che ci si aspetta oggi da una madre è diverso da quello che ci si aspettava 100 o 200 anni fa. Inoltre ora c'è una divaricazione tra l'uso della sessualità e la riproduzione, sconosciuto fino a 50 anni fa, che comporta la valutazione della maturità per l'autodeterminazione che poco ha a che fare con la capacità riproduttiva.



Ciao 

Oh, caspita, così giovane? ... 
Da noi, l'età media, da parte materna sta attorno ai 17 anni. 
Quello che so è, che quando una ragazza le riceveva, si festeggiava,
perché pronta per maritarsi ... da lì, il sapere ... 
No, non si tratta per nulla di puntare sullo sviluppo fisico, ma invece
su quello psichico ... perché bussa alla porta, mentre il resto 
sta ancora sognando ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In passato l'abuso dei minori e l'incesto era considerato quasi normalità. E' noto che la povertà, l'ignoranza e la obbligata vicinanza in alloggi minuscoli portava anche promiscuità e incesto.
> Si è sviluppata una maggiore sensibilità. La legge deve stabilire un limite di età e così è stato fatto benché sia evidente che ogni persona raggiunge consapevolezza decisionale a età diverse.
> E allora?
> La legge attuale è quella, meno male che c'è una legge.


Sull'abuso dei minori non so.
Ma sull'incesto NO.
Sappi che proprio gli antropologi hanno mostrato
che la pratica dell'incesto e l'omosessualità
è invisa a moltissime culture tribali.

Ciò è spiegato dai figli tarati (leggi maledizione degli dei)
che l'incesto portava.

Il mito di Edipo.
Docet.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La forza della famiglia unita Zod. L'immagine di. E comunque le foto di Hamilton continuano a non piacermi. Sono esseri umani ritratti come oggetti. Oggetti del desiderio. Non ci trovo il senso artistico.


Solo una considerazione che trovavo doverosa. Il senso artistico non ha nulla a che fare sull'uso che tu fai del corpo umano. O meglio. Tu usi un modello o una modella, che sono appunto per l'artista dei semplici oggetti, per dare vita all'opera. Sia essa una foto o un dipinto. Degas, uno dei più grandi pittori dell'ottocento, ha ammesso a fine carriera di aver trattato le proprie modelle come animali. Per lui erano solo oggetti per evidenziare quello che lui ricercava: il movimento dei corpi.
Eticamente può essere discutibile, ma il senso artistico non ha niente a che fare col rispetto dei soggetti ritratti e l'uso che se ne fa.

Buscopann

PS  Minerva ha citato i problemi che aveva avuto Schiele. Ma è solo uno dei tanti. Vai a guardarti la Lezione di chitarra di Balthus e poi mi dici se ti turba di più quel quadro o le foto di Hamilton. Però quel quadro è considerato un capolavoro


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo una considerazione che trovavo doverosa. Il senso artistico non ha nulla a che fare sull'uso che tu fai del corpo umano. O meglio. Tu usi un modello o una modella, che sono appunto per l'artista dei semplici oggetti, per dare vita all'opera. Sia essa una foto o un dipinto. Degas, uno dei più grandi pittori dell'ottocento, ha ammesso a fine carriera di aver trattato le proprie modelle come animali. Per lui erano solo oggetti per evidenziare quello che lui ricercava: il movimento dei corpi.
> Eticamente può essere discutibile, ma il senso artistico non ha niente a che fare col rispetto dei soggetti ritratti e l'uso che se ne fa.
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


hai citato fra tanti gli altri che venivano in mente anche a me ma quanti altri ci sono. naturalmente sia per le fanciulle che per i ragazzini
e parlavo di pasolini per citare uno scrittore dai gusti discutibilissimi ma dalla sensibilità eccezionale .
discorso sull'etica ancora piùscabroso


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te qual'è l'età giusta per attribuire ad una ragazza la consapevolezza sessuale?


La consapevolezza sessuale a volte non ce l'hanno nemmeno certi adulti 

Il punto non è tanto la consapevolezza sessuale, forse. Una ragazzina può fare esperienze sessuali e di fatto le fa, proprio per maturare e acquisire quella consapevolezza. E' sperimentando il proprio corpo e quello di altri che si conosce e si cresce. Se poi lo si fa con un minimo di cervello, ecco che insieme alla consapevolezza sessuale si giunge anche a quella sentimentale... che sarebbe il top.

Il punto è che 'sperimentare insieme' è una dimensione che con un adulto non può esistere. Perché ci si muove su due livelli ben diversi: l'adulto non sperimenta: lui già sa, già conosce e perciò vuole. La ragazzina (o il ragazzino) deve ancora costruirsi tutte quelle certezze. 
Per quanto sia convinta che per una ragazzina (o un ragazzino) farsi condurre da mani esperte in un mondo misterioso e eccitante come quello del sesso sia molto piacevole, a me resta la sensazione che quelle mani possano assumere il potere di condizionare e plasmare desideri, voglie, personalità.
Chi ha una minima conoscenza degli adolescenti, sa che anche la ragazzina più decisa e sfacciata, ha un grosso margine di vulnerabilità e di insicurezza, su cui un adulto può fare facilmente leva.

Per questo credo che l'atteggiamento più corretto da parte di un adulto sia quello di porsi in una posizione diversa rispetto all'adolescente.

Se tu Zod incontri un adolescente, maschio o femmina che sia, senti davvero di poter avere un rapporto alla pari? Oppure non scatta dentro di te un istinto 'paterno' o protettivo o educativo, legato al fatto che davvero si è su due piani di consapevolezza totalmente differenti?

A me scatta. Io mi rapporto agli adolescenti in modo totalmente differente rispetto a quello che faccio con gli adulti.
So di avere un ruolo, so di dover comunque vigilare, interpretare, capire una testa che è in divenire, che non è totalmente 'formata'.

Perché tra un uomo e una ragazzina dovrebbe essere diverso?

Perché una bella ragazzina te lo fa drizzare? Che tipo di uomo è un uomo che sminuisce il proprio ruolo di 'adulto' in nome degli ormoni? Un uomo, forse, che ha la testa di un ragazzino.
Un uomo di poca sostanza, appunto.

Quindi Zod, non è che discutendo sull'età in cui si fa sesso consapevolmente si vada poi troppo lontano.
Il punto sta nella relazione ragazzina-adulto (o ragazzino-adulta) che è di fatto 'squilibrata'.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2014)

però ammetterete che ADESSO se una 14enne o una bambina più piccola posa nuda anche se per una bellissima foto o quadro di un famoso artista, qualche domanda su come sia finita a posare nuda ce la si possa fare
e minimo si arriva a dire che non ha certo deciso consapevolmente, a quell'età
questo perchè appunto oggi si tende, giustamente secondo me, a mettere al riparo bambini e adolescenti dall'entrare in contatto con situazioni per le quali siano necessarie scelte pienamente consapevoli

che poi è anche estremamente difficile rimanere nella legalità con le leggi che abbiamo adesso, minimo ci vorrebbe il consenso dei genitori, a rischio che arrivino gli assistenti sociali e ritengano tali decisioni dei genitori inadatte con tutte le conseguenze del caso


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> però ammetterete che ADESSO se una 14enne o una bambina più piccola posa nuda anche se per una bellissima foto o quadro di un famoso artista, qualche domanda su come sia finita a posare nuda ce la si possa fare
> e minimo si arriva a dire che non ha certo deciso consapevolmente, a quell'età
> questo perchè appunto oggi si tende, giustamente secondo me, a mettere al riparo bambini e adolescenti dall'entrare in contatto con situazioni per le quali siano necessarie scelte pienamente consapevoli
> 
> che poi è anche estremamente difficile rimanere nella legalità con le leggi che abbiamo adesso, minimo ci vorrebbe il consenso dei genitori, a rischio che arrivino gli assistenti sociali e ritengano tali decisioni dei genitori inadatte con tutte le conseguenze del caso


Ma poi chiariamoci, a che servono quelle foto? A eccitare adulti.
Saranno fatte bene, non discuto. Ma quello è il messaggio.
Perché gli adulti che si eccitano solo al pensiero di una ragazzina acerba sono moltissimi, più di quello che pensiamo, probabilmente.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

no, non è quello il fine .che poi succeda è un'altra cosa





Sole ha detto:


> Ma poi chiariamoci, a che servono quelle foto? *A eccitare adulti.*
> Saranno fatte bene, non discuto. Ma quello è il messaggio.
> Perché gli adulti che si eccitano solo al pensiero di una ragazzina acerba sono moltissimi, più di quello che pensiamo, probabilmente.


per il rosso senz'altro


----------



## Buscopann (20 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> però ammetterete che ADESSO se una 14enne o una bambina più piccola posa nuda anche se per una bellissima foto o quadro di un famoso artista, qualche domanda su come sia finita a posare nuda ce la si possa fare
> e minimo si arriva a dire che non ha certo deciso consapevolmente, a quell'età
> questo perchè appunto oggi si tende, giustamente secondo me, a mettere al riparo bambini e adolescenti dall'entrare in contatto con situazioni per le quali siano necessarie scelte pienamente consapevoli
> 
> che poi è anche estremamente difficile rimanere nella legalità con le leggi che abbiamo adesso, minimo ci vorrebbe il consenso dei genitori, a rischio che arrivino gli assistenti sociali e ritengano tali decisioni dei genitori inadatte con tutte le conseguenze del caso



Se una quattordicenne o una quindicenne posa nuda o in situazioni ambigue e discutibili per un artista la colpa è unicamente dei genitori, visto che devono firmare un consenso. In quel caso non è solo l'artista che la usa, ma anche gli stessi genitori per una mera questione di profitto.
D'accordissimo sul fatto che bisogna proteggere questi adolescenti. Ma è anche vero che l'arte è una denuncia. A volte per denunciare bisogna creare turbamento nelle coscienze, anche con immagini o opere di forte impatto emotivo. Non me la sento di essere d'accorso, ma neppure di essere totalmente "contro". E' un discorso molto complesso, dove trovare gli equilibri non è semplice. E' la vecchia storia della coperta troppo corta. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non è quello il fine .che poi succeda è un'altra cosaper il rosso senz'altro


Esatto..lo stavo scrivendo io, ma mi hai preceduto.
Il fine (uno dei tanti) è anche quello di mettere a nudo proprio questa cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non è quello il fine .che poi succeda è un'altra cosa


Il punto è: le conseguenze possono essere considerate totalmente avulse dall'atto che le origina? Io credo proprio di no.

Se faccio qualcosa con mille buoni propositi in testa, ma questa ha delle conseguenze sgradevoli, posso tirarmene completamente fuori?

Se per fare arte devo passare sopra la dignità di una persona, non posso dirmi innocente.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il punto è: le conseguenze possono essere considerate totalmente avulse dall'atto che le origina? Io credo proprio di no.
> 
> Se faccio qualcosa con mille buoni propositi in testa, ma questa ha delle conseguenze sgradevoli, posso tirarmene completamente fuori?
> 
> *Se per fare arte devo passare sopra la dignità di una persona, non posso dirmi innocente*.


Assolutamente no. Ma non è questo il fine dell'arte. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Ma non è questo il fine dell'arte.
> 
> Buscopann


Ripeto il mio concetto: il fine è ininfluente, se il risultato sono fotografie che espongono corpi di giovanissime alle fantasie morbose dei maschi adulti.

L'arte è importante, ma gli esseri umani lo sono di più, per quanto mi riguarda.

Non c'è fine che tenga, questo il mio parere di educatrice.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il punto è: le conseguenze possono essere considerate totalmente avulse dall'atto che le origina? Io credo proprio di no.
> 
> Se faccio qualcosa con mille buoni propositi in testa, ma questa ha delle conseguenze sgradevoli, posso tirarmene completamente fuori?
> 
> Se per fare arte devo passare sopra la dignità di una persona, non posso dirmi innocente.


ma l'innocenza o la colpevolezza lasciano il tempo che trovano in questo caso.
puoi condannare eticamente  quello che un artista fa ma ciò non ha nessun valore ai fini di quello che rimarrà espresso


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

è un paragone mai richiesto   





Sole ha detto:


> Ripeto il mio concetto: il fine è ininfluente, se il risultato sono fotografie che espongono corpi di giovanissime alle fantasie morbose dei maschi adulti.
> 
> *L'arte è importante, ma gli esseri umani lo sono di più, per quanto mi riguarda.*
> 
> Non c'è fine che tenga, questo il mio parere di educatrice.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se una quattordicenne o una quindicenne posa nuda o in situazioni ambigue e discutibili per un artista la colpa è unicamente dei genitori, visto che devono firmare un consenso. In quel caso non è solo l'artista che la usa, ma anche gli stessi genitori per una mera questione di profitto.
> D'accordissimo sul fatto che bisogna proteggere questi adolescenti.* Ma è anche vero che l'arte è una denuncia. A volte per denunciare bisogna creare turbamento nelle coscienze, anche con immagini o opere di forte impatto emotivo.* Non me la sento di essere d'accorso, ma neppure di essere totalmente "contro". E' un discorso molto complesso, dove trovare gli equilibri non è semplice. E' la vecchia storia della coperta troppo corta.
> 
> Buscopann


giusto, tuttavia mi permetto di osservare che in questo caso il forte impatto emotivo è, almeno per me, un forte disagio, nel senso che la bellezza della foto contrasta immediatamente con la sensazione che il soggetto fotografato sia troppo giovane per etc. etc.
che si vuole denunciare con foto del genere?


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ripeto il mio concetto: il fine è ininfluente, se il risultato sono fotografie che espongono corpi di giovanissime alle fantasie morbose dei maschi adulti.
> 
> L'arte è importante, ma gli esseri umani lo sono di più, per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> Non c'è fine che tenga, questo il mio parere di educatrice.



ma io da donna direi anche che non vorrei vedere foto di adolescenti maschi nudi, per quanto "artistiche"
mi sentirei a disagio pure in questo caso:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un paragone mai richiesto


Il paragone lo faccio io, Sole, e lo faccio in modo assolutamente spontaneo guardando foto come quelle. La bellezza di quelle foto non può essere colta da un occhio sensibile, che per prima cosa vede una ragazzina esposta. Concordo totalmente con Free e con le osservazioni che fa.


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io da donna direi anche che non vorrei vedere foto di adolescenti maschi nudi, per quanto "artistiche"
> mi sentirei a disagio pure in questo caso:singleeye:


Ma certo, non esiste distinzione tra sessi. L'ho scritto qualche post fa.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ripeto il mio concetto: il fine è ininfluente, se il risultato sono fotografie che espongono corpi di giovanissime alle fantasie morbose dei maschi adulti.
> 
> L'arte è importante, ma gli esseri umani lo sono di più, per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> Non c'è fine che tenga, questo il mio parere di educatrice.


L'arte ha moltissimi fini. C'è chi concepisce le opere solo con un fine estetico, senza nessun fine educativo.
C'è invece chi ritiene che l'arte debba essere educativa e questo era un concetto molto in voga soprattutto nel Medioevo e nel Rinascimento, quando nessuno sapeva leggere e la parola di Dio veniva insegnata con gli affreschi, i dipinti o le sculture che adornavano le Chiese.
C'è chi ritiene che l'arte debba denunciare. E questo è un concetto che si è fatto sempre più strada dalla fine dell'ottocento in poi (anche perché in quel caso gli artisti non rischiavano più di finire arrostiti sul rogo  ).
Con l'avvento della fotografia e con le installazioni dell'arte moderna (nonché col cinema) tutto ciò ha assunto ormai connotati di un'immediatezza incredibile. 
Le foto di Hamilton non so se abbiano o meno un significato di denuncia (magari denunciano proprio la morbosità e l'attrazione sessuale che molti uomini adulti sentono verso le adolescenti), magarti non hanno alcun significato. In ogni caso è arte. Discutibile quanto vuoi, ma lo è. Le installazioni o le performances di certi artisti sono ben peggiori delle foto di Hamilton a mio modo di vedere. 
Ad ogni modo capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista e in parte lo condivido. Ma da profondo amante dell'arte, mi rendo anche conto che non è semplice porre un freno all'artista, a meno che non violi palesemente le leggi.

Buscopann


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo, non esiste distinzione tra sessi. L'ho scritto qualche post fa.



forse però pochissime donne coglierebbero dell'erotismo nelle foto di un adolescente nudo
invece nel caso opposto gli uomini sarebbero di più, chissà


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'arte ha moltissimi fini. C'è chi concepisce le opere solo con un fine estetico, senza nessun fine educativo.
> C'è invece chi ritiene che l'arte debba essere educativa e questo era un concetto molto in voga soprattutto nel Medioevo e nel Rinascimento, quando nessuno sapeva leggere e la parola di Dio veniva insegnata con gli affreschi, i dipinti o le sculture che adornavano le Chiese.
> C'è chi ritiene che l'arte debba denunciare. E questo è un concetto che si è fatto sempre più strada dalla fine dell'ottocento in poi (anche perché in quel caso gli artisti non rischiavano più di finire arrostiti sul rogo  ).
> Con l'avvento della fotografia e con le installazioni dell'arte moderna (nonché col cinema) tutto ciò ha assunto ormai connotati di un'immediatezza incredibile.
> ...


Lungi da me l'idea di censurare l'arte. Si discute.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se tu Zod incontri un adolescente, maschio o femmina che sia, senti davvero di poter avere un rapporto alla pari? Oppure non scatta dentro di te un istinto 'paterno' o protettivo o educativo, legato al fatto che davvero si è su due piani di consapevolezza totalmente differenti?
> 
> Quindi Zod, non è che discutendo sull'età in cui si fa sesso consapevolmente si vada poi troppo lontano.
> Il punto sta nella relazione ragazzina-adulto (o ragazzino-adulta) che è di fatto 'squilibrata'.


Come ho già scritto su questo thread è normale che innanzi ad una testa da bambina, nell'adulto scatti un normale istinto protettivo/educativo. A prescindere dall'età, anche con soggetti disabili mentali accade la stessa cosa.

Non ricordo di aver mai sostenuto la bontà dei rapporti adulto-ragazzina. Dove l'ho scritto? 

Questa discussione non ha punti fermi, stiamo girando intorno e ripetendo le stesse cose.


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto su questo thread è normale che innanzi ad una testa da bambina, nell'adulto scatti un normale istinto protettivo/educativo. A prescindere dall'età, anche con soggetti disabili mentali accade la stessa cosa.
> 
> Non ricordo di aver mai sostenuto la bontà dei rapporti adulto-ragazzina. Dove l'ho scritto?
> 
> Questa discussione non ha punti fermi, stiamo girando intorno e ripetendo le stesse cose.


Mi riagganciavo al tuo discorso con Sienne sulla consapevolezza sessuale. E ti dicevo che non è tanto quello il punto. Quanto il rapporto mondo adulto/ragazzine-i.

Quando questi due universi si incontrano, sarebbe ideale che il tutto avvenisse nel rispetto delle diversità che esistono e tenendo in considerazione la vulnerabilità e la delicatezza di un'età come quella.

Non sentirti sempre accusato. Si parla, mi sono rivolta a te perché il discorso sulla sessualità adolescenziale non mi sembrava il punto centrale della questione e ho detto la mia. Tutto qui.

Chiedo scusa se ti ho annoiato.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non posso contraddire la parola di Minerva ...
> ma lei è speciale e unica, come tale, mai
> ...


E allora cosa? Ma che conversazione è questa? Cosa vuol dire allora? Guarda che a me non interessa convincerti proprio di nulla.

Allora se per te 15 anni sono il limite minimo, come tu hai scritto, cosa c'è di tanto strano se per me il limite minimo può scendere a 14 anni? Tu sei arrivata a chiedermi perchè giustifico i pedofili (???!!!), io ti chiedo qual'è per te l'età minima per avere una consapevolezza sessuale e ti incazzi. Poi ti appoggi a Brunetta, a Minerva, a free... E adesso mi scrivi "allora?". Mi fai una sintesi del tuo apporto a questa discussione? A me sembra di sprecare banda a parlare con te.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora cosa? Ma che conversazione è questa? Cosa vuol dire allora? Guarda che a me non interessa convincerti proprio di nulla.
> 
> Allora se per te 15 anni sono il limite minimo, come tu hai scritto, cosa c'è di tanto strano se per me il limite minimo può scendere a 14 anni? Tu sei arrivata a chiedermi perchè giustifico i pedofili (???!!!), io ti chiedo qual'è per te l'età minima per avere una consapevolezza sessuale e ti incazzi. Poi ti appoggi a Brunetta, a Minerva, a free... E adesso mi scrivi "allora?". Mi fai una sintesi del tuo apporto a questa discussione? A me sembra di sprecare banda a parlare con te.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi riagganciavo al tuo discorso con Sienne sulla consapevolezza sessuale. E ti dicevo che non è tanto quello il punto. Quanto il rapporto mondo adulto/ragazzine-i.
> 
> Quando questi due universi si incontrano, sarebbe ideale che il tutto avvenisse nel rispetto delle diversità che esistono e tenendo in considerazione la vulnerabilità e la delicatezza di un'età come quella.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente figurati. Evidentemente non avevi letto tutti i post. Capita.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Una femmina, che abbia 12 anni, che abbia 14 anni, che abbia 18 anni, se è sviluppata al punto da sembrare adulta può essere sessualmente attraente. Ci sono donne di 30 anni che sembrano adolescenti. La differenza la fa la testa. E qualunque adulto, che non sia una emerita testa di cazzo, nel momento in cui si rende conto che ha a che fare con una bambina, mette in atto i normali istinti di protezione/educazione. La cosa avviene normalmente e spontaneamente anche quando si ha a che fare con una persona con disabilità mentale, maggiorenne o minorenne che sia.
> 
> Il pedofilo vero invece, non è interessato al corpo della bambina, ma alla psiche. Questo fa la differenza tra un pedofilo e un non pedofilo, ed é questo che classifica il pedofilo come malato. Il pedofilo si relaziona come un amichetto con l'aggiunta della componente sessuale.
> 
> ...


mi auto quoto aggiungendo che per la mia etica rifiuto anche di fare sesso con maggiorenni sane di mente ma disperate o alterate dalle circostanze (tradite, ubriache, fumate, etc). E lo trovo normale. Visto che in tutti gli altri casi è una forma di abuso.


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Assolutamente figurati. Evidentemente non avevi letto tutti i post. Capita.


Veramente li ho letti tutti.

Forse ho male interpretato la tua affermazione secondo la quale una ragazzina di 14 anni è consapevole sessualmente. L'ho considerata una convinzione che potrebbe portare a conclusioni *secondo me *sbagliate: a 14 anni si è consapevoli quindi si sceglie con chi fare sesso, si sceglie di farsi ritrarre nude da un fotografo... questo io avevo capito.

Se ho capito male, allora mi piacerebbe capire perché per te è così importante fissare un limite di età oltre il quale si può parlare di consapevolezza sessuale. Se vuoi spiegarmelo e chiarirmi ti ringrazio in anticipo


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Vabbeh, per te il limite minimo è 15, per me è 14.
> 
> Discorso chiuso.


Il limite di cosa? Il limite per avere rapporti sessuali? E continuo a porre sempre la stessa domanda. Una cosa è il sesso un'altra l'amore.
E comunque Hamilton è un uomo, maschio eterosessuale (credo, illuminatemi) e le foto rappresentano cosa? Suoi oggetti del desiderio? Oggetti del desiderio di chi? Perchè per me quello le sue foto rappresentano. Oggetti.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo una considerazione che trovavo doverosa. Il senso artistico non ha nulla a che fare sull'uso che tu fai del corpo umano. O meglio. *Tu usi un modello o una modella*, che sono appunto per l'artista dei semplici oggetti, per dare vita all'opera. Sia essa una foto o un dipinto. Degas, uno dei più grandi pittori dell'ottocento, ha ammesso a fine carriera di aver trattato le proprie modelle come animali. Per lui erano solo oggetti per evidenziare quello che lui ricercava: il movimento dei corpi.
> Eticamente può essere discutibile, ma il senso artistico non ha niente a che fare col rispetto dei soggetti ritratti e l'uso che se ne fa.
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


Usare. Appunto.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Veramente li ho letti tutti.
> 
> Forse ho male interpretato la tua affermazione secondo la quale una ragazzina di 14 anni è consapevole sessualmente. L'ho considerata una convinzione che potrebbe portare a conclusioni *secondo me *sbagliate: a 14 anni si è consapevoli quindi si sceglie con chi fare sesso, si sceglie di farsi ritrarre nude da un fotografo... questo io avevo capito.
> 
> Se ho capito male, allora mi piacerebbe capire perché per te è così importante fissare un limite di età oltre il quale si può parlare di consapevolezza sessuale. Se vuoi spiegarmelo e chiarirmi ti ringrazio in anticipo



Hai capito bene. Ma parliamo di un limite minimo, una media è 15-16 anni. Non biasimo il voler vietare, ma mi domando se non sia peggio o uguale che lasciare la ragazza scelga da sola. Ovviamente deve essere seguita e non lasciata a se stessa, deve avere la possibilità di parlare di certe cose, senza che le venga subito mostrato il cartellino rosso.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> mi auto quoto aggiungendo che *per la mia etica rifiuto anche di fare sesso con maggiorenni sane di mente ma disperate o alterate dalle circostanze (tradite, ubriache, fumate, etc). E lo trovo normale. *Visto che in tutti gli altri casi è una forma di abuso.


Bravo! Però le foto di Hamilton continuano a non piacermi.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il limite di cosa? Il limite per avere rapporti sessuali? E continuo a porre sempre la stessa domanda. Una cosa è il sesso un'altra l'amore.
> E comunque Hamilton è un uomo, maschio eterosessuale (credo, illuminatemi) e le foto rappresentano cosa? Suoi oggetti del desiderio? Oggetti del desiderio di chi? Perchè per me quello le sue foto rappresentano. Oggetti.


Oggetti del desiderio? Secondo me rappresentano solo bellezza. La questione comunque è il motivo di tanto successo, o la società è molto pedofila (vedi film e trasmissioni che citavo in precedenza), oppure c'è una zona grigia.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Oggetti del desiderio? Secondo me rappresentano solo bellezza. La questione comunque è il motivo di tanto successo, o la società è molto pedofila (vedi film e trasmissioni che citavo in precedenza), oppure c'è una zona grigia.


C'è sicuramente una zona grigia. La sessualità è torbida. Sempre. Ma siamo esseri umani dotati di raziocinio e chi è indifeso va protetto, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora cosa? Ma che conversazione è questa? Cosa vuol dire allora? Guarda che a me non interessa convincerti proprio di nulla.
> 
> Allora se per te 15 anni sono il limite minimo, come tu hai scritto, cosa c'è di tanto strano se per me il limite minimo può scendere a 14 anni? Tu sei arrivata a chiedermi perchè giustifico i pedofili (???!!!), io ti chiedo qual'è per te l'età minima per avere una consapevolezza sessuale e ti incazzi. Poi ti appoggi a Brunetta, a Minerva, a free... E adesso mi scrivi "allora?". Mi fai una sintesi del tuo apporto a questa discussione? A me sembra di sprecare banda a parlare con te.



Ciao 

fai un frullato di argomenti incredibile, per me. 

si parlava dei nudi di Hamilton, che tu ritieni ok ... 
con l'argomento perché è un fotografo riconosciuto. 
E te ne vieni con la storia di una sessualità consapevole. 
Ma che cosa significa, ti ho chiesto ... cioè, cosa intendi ... 



Sienne


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> C'è sicuramente una zona grigia. La sessualità è torbida. Sempre. Ma siamo esseri umani dotati di raziocinio e chi è indifeso va protetto, senza se e senza ma.


mai detto il contrario. Però bisogna anche stare attenti a  non fare danni cercando di fare del bene.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> mai detto il contrario. Però bisogna anche *stare attenti a  non fare danni cercando di fare del bene*.


Spiega per favore. Intendi i divieti?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

certo, bella distorsione ... bellezza ... 

la bellezza di che cosa? ... 



sienne


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si è parlato di consapevolezza ...
> 
> ...


Spiegami questo tuo post alla luce della tua critica in merito all'età della consapevolezza.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Spiega per favore. Intendi i divieti?


vietando non si può fare del bene. Parlando ci sono delle possibilità di riuscirci, ma senza imporre. Compito del genitore è indicare la strada giusta e accompagnare, oppure tirare per un braccio verso quella che si ritene la strada giusta?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> vietando non si può fare del bene. Parlando ci sono delle possibilità di riuscirci, ma senza imporre. Compito del genitore è indicare la strada giusta e accompagnare, oppure tirare per un braccio verso quella che si ritene la strada giusta?


Zod...mi spiace...ma a sto giro ti sei infognato in quelle spire...
Ci sono discorsi, che di sti tempi, non è MAI bene affrontare...


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> vietando non si può fare del bene. Parlando ci sono delle possibilità di riuscirci, ma senza imporre. Compito del genitore è indicare la strada giusta e accompagnare, oppure tirare per un braccio verso quella che si ritene la strada giusta?


Assolutamente indicare quella che *secondo il genitore *è la strada giusta, e accompagnare. Però fino ai diciotto anni la responsabilità è mia. Io, da madre, quel tipo di foto non le autorizzerei mai. Spero che mia figlia si avvicini alla sessualità con adeguata educazione sentimentale.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zod...mi spiace...ma a sto giro ti sei infognato in quelle spire...
> Ci sono discorsi, che di sti tempi, non è MAI bene affrontare...


Lo so, l'ho anche scritto più indietro che è meglio non parlarne. Però mi piace il contraddittorio. E in questo thread ho colto sfumature interessanti su alcune persone, che sono quelle che emergono proprio nella trattazione di argomenti limite. Del resto è un forum.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Lo so, l'ho anche scritto più indietro che è meglio non parlarne. Però mi piace il contraddittorio. E in questo thread ho colto sfumature interessanti su alcune persone, che sono quelle che emergono proprio nella trattazione di argomenti limite. Del resto è un forum.


Ah beh contento te...
Io non me la sento di entrare nel merito...
Sai ho una figlia di 14 anni...


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Assolutamente indicare quella che *secondo il genitore *è la strada giusta, e accompagnare. Però fino ai diciotto anni la responsabilità è mia. Io, da madre, quel tipo di foto non le autorizzerei mai. Spero che mia figlia si avvicini alla sessualità con adeguata educazione sentimentale.


Neppure io. L'argomentazione Hamilton e soci nasceva più come istigazione ad una riflessione sulla società e i suoi cambiamenti in positivo e in negativo. Ovvero, ben venga la sensibilità sulla questione, ma non diamo del pedofilo a qualcuno con troppa leggerezza.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah beh contento te...
> Io non me la sento di entrare nel merito...
> Sai ho una figlia di 14 anni...


La mia ne ha meno, e sono molto preoccupato. Cerco spunti per strategie educative che non si limitino a "quello è cacca".


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Neppure io. L'argomentazione Hamilton e soci nasceva più come istigazione ad una riflessione sulla società e i suoi cambiamenti in positivo e in negativo. Ovvero, ben venga la sensibilità sulla questione, ma *non diamo del pedofilo a qualcuno con troppa leggerezza*.


Se ti riferisci a madri che usano i figli contro i propri compagni hai tutta la mia approvazione. Che non ci debba essere leggerezza è chiaro. Però davvero credo che il problema principale di questa società sia la mancanza di educazione sentimentale.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La mia ne ha meno, e sono molto preoccupato. Cerco spunti per strategie educative che non si limitino a "quello è cacca".


Sì. Su questo hai ragione. Ci sono madri di figlie adolescenti che non rispondono alle 'domande scomode'. Non so i padri come si comportano.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La mia ne ha meno, e sono molto preoccupato. Cerco spunti per strategie educative che non si limitino a "quello è cacca".


Non so...
Io ho visto che funziona che lei sappia che per legge io devo vigilare.
E che quindi, per legge, mi tocca ogni tanto controllare il suo telefono e il suo fb.
Ma siccome sono cretine...
ancora si ricorda la man roversa sul volto, perchè dato che non volevo farle una ricarica, mi ha detto allora faccio come le baby prostitute...

Conto sul fatto che un giorno mi dirà: scusa non mi rendevo conto della cagata che ho detto.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a madri che usano i figli contro i propri compagni hai tutta la mia approvazione. Che non ci debba essere leggerezza è chiaro. Però davvero credo che il problema principale di questa società sia la mancanza di educazione sentimentale.


Il fatto è che i figli copiano i loro riferimenti maschili e femminili. I ragazzi di oggi hanno molta ansia da isolamento, e questo li porta a cercare oggetti per essere identificati come membri di un gruppo. Un po' come i paninari di una volta che dovevano vestire in un certo modo per sentirsi a proprio agio. Così finiscono per fare cazzate per restare nel gruppo. Resta da capire se sono peggiori le cazzate, o l'isolamento. Per questo bisogna prestare molta attenzione alle amicizie di cui si circondano.

Per quale motivo una ragazzina di 14 anni si prostituisce per comprarsi cose belle? Da dove è scaturito questo messaggio? Certo i genitori potevano stare più attenti, ma non penso sia soltanto colpa loro. Oltretutto a parlarne troppo si rischiano anche fenomeni di emulazione, come ai tempi della Lewinsky.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so...
> Io ho visto che funziona che lei sappia che per legge io devo vigilare.
> E che quindi, per legge, mi tocca ogni tanto controllare il suo telefono e il suo fb.
> Ma siccome sono cretine...
> ...


Quanto cazzo è difficile...


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il fatto è che i figli copiano i loro riferimenti maschili e femminili. I ragazzi di oggi hanno molta ansia da isolamento, e questo li porta a cercare oggetti per essere identificati come membri di un gruppo. Un po' come i paninari di una volta che dovevano vestire in un certo modo per sentirsi a proprio agio. Così finiscono per fare cazzate per restare nel gruppo. Resta da capire se sono peggiori le cazzate, o l'isolamento. Per questo bisogna prestare molta attenzione alle amicizie di cui si circondano.
> 
> *Per quale motivo una ragazzina di 14 anni si prostituisce per comprarsi cose belle?* Da dove è scaturito questo messaggio? Certo i genitori potevano stare più attenti, ma non penso sia soltanto colpa loro. Oltretutto a parlarne troppo si rischiano anche fenomeni di emulazione, come ai tempi della Lewinsky.


Perchè gli adulti di riferimento non fanno che parlare di soldi e di quelli che ce li hanno e loro sgobbano e quelli guarda invece... Perchè a tre anni la bambina che gioca a fare la velina è 'così carina' quasi quasi la iscrivo a qualche concorso. Perchè cosa cazzo studi a fare tanto i soldi mica si fanno così. Emulazione ai tempi della Lewinsky? De che?


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè gli adulti di riferimento non fanno che parlare di soldi e di quelli che ce li hanno e loro sgobbano e quelli guarda invece... Perchè a tre anni la bambina che gioca a fare la velina è 'così carina' quasi quasi la iscrivo a qualche concorso. Perchè cosa cazzo studi a fare tanto i soldi mica si fanno così. Emulazione ai tempi della Lewinsky? De che?


Ecco si, forse proprio perchè oggi si punta a far soldi invece che lavorare, mentre un tempo si puntava a lavorare per vivere, comprare la macchina, la casa, etc. È anche vero che una volta ce la facevi, oggi la casa mica riesci a comprartela.

Ai tempi della Lewinsky ci fu un forte aumento delle pratiche orali nelle scuole americane.


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *vietando non si può fare del bene*. Parlando ci sono delle possibilità di riuscirci, ma senza imporre. Compito del genitore è indicare la strada giusta e accompagnare, oppure tirare per un braccio verso quella che si ritene la strada giusta?


Ben venga il divieto, invece, quando è accompagnato da una spiegazione esaustiva e sentita (non dalla ramanzina sterile e piena di luoghi comuni) e dalla convinzione che sia davvero educativo vietare.

Ricordo il mio ex marito e il modo autorevole e fermo che ha usato quando si è trattato di vietare videogiochi come Play, Wii e affini: disse ai nostri figli che il mondo è tanto bello e grande, pieno di possibilità e di esperienze sempre nuove. E invece nei videogiochi la realtà è piccola piccola, ristretta, ripetitiva... ed è un peccato passare il tempo così quando ci sono milioni di altre cose belle da fare.
I miei figli hanno percepito la convinzione che c'era dietro le parole del padre, hanno recepito la sua cura nei loro confronti... e sono cresciuti sereni senza videogiochi.

Il divieto è importante, eccome. Educativamente parlando è un segno di cura e di attenzione. Non è facile (io stessa ho difficoltà in questo), ma il conflitto  che genera il divieto fa parte del rapporto adulto/ragazzo. Non si può non lasciare il proprio segno sulla vita di un figlio e sperare che se la cavi da solo.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ecco si, forse proprio perchè oggi si punta a far soldi invece che lavorare, mentre un tempo si puntava a lavorare per vivere, comprare la macchina, la casa, etc. È anche vero che una volta ce la facevi, oggi la casa mica riesci a comprartela.
> 
> Ai tempi della Lewinsky ci fu un forte aumento delle pratiche orali nelle scuole americane.


Stiamo parlando di USA. Dove i ragazzini fanno le stragi nelle scuole perchè le armi si trovano ovunque. E dove la maggiore età è sedici anni o sbaglio? Se mia figlia mi chiede cosa significa 'rapporto orale' le spiego. Poi lei risponde 'che schifo', ma almeno lo sa :mrgreen:. Non va a cercare in google dove magari (senza magari) trova video porno che la turbano.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ben venga il divieto, invece, quando è accompagnato da una spiegazione esaustiva e sentita (non dalla ramanzina sterile e piena di luoghi comuni) e dalla convinzione che sia davvero educativo vietare.
> 
> Ricordo il mio ex marito e il modo autorevole e fermo che ha usato quando si è trattato di vietare videogiochi come Play, Wii e affini: disse ai nostri figli che il mondo è tanto bello e grande, pieno di possibilità e di esperienze sempre nuove. E invece nei videogiochi la realtà è piccola piccola, ristretta, ripetitiva... ed è un peccato passare il tempo così quando ci sono milioni di altre cose belle da fare.
> I miei figli hanno percepito la convinzione che c'era dietro le parole del padre, hanno recepito la sua cura nei loro confronti... e sono cresciuti sereni senza videogiochi.
> ...


Magari però la privazione del videogioco è rimasta latente.
Da adulti, dopo un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale, vanno a giocare a soldi nei bar....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ben venga il divieto, invece, quando è accompagnato da una spiegazione esaustiva e sentita (non dalla ramanzina sterile e piena di luoghi comuni) e dalla convinzione che sia davvero educativo vietare.
> 
> Ricordo il mio ex marito e il modo autorevole e fermo che ha usato quando si è trattato di vietare videogiochi come Play, Wii e affini: disse ai nostri figli che il mondo è tanto bello e grande, pieno di possibilità e di esperienze sempre nuove. E invece nei videogiochi la realtà è piccola piccola, ristretta, ripetitiva... ed è un peccato passare il tempo così quando ci sono milioni di altre cose belle da fare.
> I miei figli hanno percepito la convinzione che c'era dietro le parole del padre, hanno recepito la sua cura nei loro confronti... e sono cresciuti sereni senza videogiochi.
> ...


Ecco ci fosse stato mio marito Play Wi e affini sarebbero stati un grosso problema. Così come le richieste di cellulari di nuova generazione. Avrei dovuto incazzarmi con due figli e non con una. Comunque non sono per il divieto, ma per l'uso controllato e le spiegazioni.


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari però la privazione del videogioco è rimasta latente.
> Da adulti, dopo un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale, vanno a giocare a soldi nei bar....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Spero di no ma non si sa mai.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> però ammetterete che ADESSO se una 14enne o una bambina più piccola posa nuda anche se per una bellissima foto o quadro di un famoso artista, qualche domanda su come sia finita a posare nuda ce la si possa fare
> e minimo si arriva a dire che non ha certo deciso consapevolmente, a quell'età
> questo perchè appunto oggi si tende, giustamente secondo me, a mettere al riparo bambini e adolescenti dall'entrare in contatto con situazioni per le quali siano necessarie scelte pienamente consapevoli
> 
> che poi è anche estremamente difficile rimanere nella legalità con le leggi che abbiamo adesso, minimo ci vorrebbe il consenso dei genitori, a rischio che arrivino gli assistenti sociali e ritengano tali decisioni dei genitori inadatte con tutte le conseguenze del caso


Nei tempi di quei quadri i bambini andavano  in miniera.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto, tuttavia mi permetto di osservare che in questo caso il forte impatto emotivo è, almeno per me, un forte disagio, nel senso che la bellezza della foto contrasta immediatamente con la sensazione che il soggetto fotografato sia troppo giovane per etc. etc.
> che si vuole denunciare con foto del genere?


Hamilton non voleva denunciare proprio niente, voleva fotografare ragazzine seminude.


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco ci fosse stato mio marito Play Wi e affini sarebbero stati un grosso problema. Così come le richieste di cellulari di nuova generazione. Avrei dovuto incazzarmi con due figli e non con una. Comunque non sono per il divieto, ma per l'uso controllato e le spiegazioni.


Il divieto non esclude la spiegazione. Ti spiego perché si fa come dico io, perché per me è importante. Poi tu da grande ti regolerai.

Detto questo... uso controllato? Per me è molto più difficile da gestire. Ora che mia figlia ha un cellulare e messaggia con mille amici su Whatsapp stiamo tentando di darle dei limiti, ma è dura. Per questo non ha ancora accesso a internet. Perché una volta partito tutto l'ambaradan è un gran casino.

Comunque io dopo la separazione ho avuto un bel po' di difficoltà in questo. Un po' per fragilità mia, un po' perché la figura normativa era il padre... gestire il rapporto coi miei figli non è stato facile. Solo da poco ho ripristinato dei paletti fermi... e direi viva i paletti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse però pochissime donne coglierebbero dell'erotismo nelle foto di un adolescente nudo
> invece nel caso opposto gli uomini sarebbero di più, chissà


:up:


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

un conto sono i divieti all'interno di una famiglia, scuola, gruppo di ginnastica ecc. 
un altro sono i divieti che comprendono l'agire di una società ... 
che stanno alla base, per proteggere i propri membri ... 
Poi certo, ogni società ha i propri divieti ... come anche famiglia ... 

Servono, per far percepire anche le alternative o la controparte ...


sienne


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il divieto non esclude la spiegazione. Ti spiego perché si fa come dico io, perché per me è importante. Poi tu da grande ti regolerai.
> 
> Detto questo... uso controllato? Per me è molto più difficile da gestire. *Ora che mia figlia ha un cellulare e messaggia con mille amici su Whatsapp* stiamo tentando di darle dei limiti, ma è dura. *Per questo non ha ancora accesso a internet.* Perché una volta partito tutto l'ambaradan è un gran casino.
> 
> Comunque io dopo la separazione ho avuto un bel po' di difficoltà in questo. Un po' per fragilità mia, un po' perché la figura normativa era il padre... gestire il rapporto coi miei figli non è stato facile. Solo da poco ho ripristinato dei paletti fermi... e direi viva i paletti.


Ma whatsapp non richiede internet? Lo so i gruppi si scambiano le foto gli audio ecc.ecc. Ci sono insegnanti nella scuola di mia figlia che danno esercizi da fare in internet, manda mail. Non è il mezzo il male ma l'uso che se ne può fare. La figura normativa è il padre, giustissimo. Ora non è più presente in quel senso?


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma whatsapp non richiede internet? Lo so i gruppi si scambiano le foto gli audio ecc.ecc. Ci sono insegnanti nella scuola di mia figlia che danno esercizi da fare in internet, manda mail. Non è il mezzo il male ma l'uso che se ne può fare. La figura normativa è il padre, giustissimo. Ora non è più presente in quel senso?


Sì sì, intendevo internet sul pc. Sul cellulare (che è molto basico) non ha grandi possibilità di navigare, usa soprattutto Whatsapp e un'applicazione per scambiare files musicali.

Il padre è molto presente, vive a pochi minuti da noi e lo vedono ogni giorno. E 5 giorni pieni ogni due settimane.
I bambini sono molto seguiti da entrambi.

 Io però ho avuto molta difficoltà nel gestirli quando mi sono trovata sola con loro. Ero abituata che il padre li faceva filare, con me sono molto più liberi. Col lavoro che faccio, ho sempre preferito delegare la parte normativa a lui perché spesso sento la fatica di gestire anche a casa, dopo ore di scuola... e quando mi sono ritrovata sola con loro son stati cazzi. Mettici un periodo di vulnerabilità mia in seguito alla separazione, difficoltà economiche, casini vari... diciamo che ora va meglio. Speriamo di essere sulla buona strada.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì sì, intendevo internet sul pc. Sul cellulare (che è molto basico) non ha grandi possibilità di navigare, usa soprattutto Whatsapp e un'applicazione per scambiare files musicali.
> 
> Il padre è molto presente, vive a pochi minuti da noi e lo vedono ogni giorno. E 5 giorni pieni ogni due settimane.
> I bambini sono molto seguiti da entrambi.
> ...


Capisco benissimo. Me la ricordo quando faceva i capricci, con me una lagna continua, arrivava il padre e le diceva 'basta' e immediatamente smetteva. Spero che abbia comunque interiorizzato la figura paterna, anche se l'ha vissuta davvero poco. E' un bel confronto, soprattutto quando i caratteri sono diversi. Si cresce insieme. Nessuno nasce genitore.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di USA. Dove i ragazzini fanno le stragi nelle scuole perchè le armi si trovano ovunque. E dove la maggiore età è sedici anni o sbaglio? Se mia figlia mi chiede cosa significa 'rapporto orale' le spiego. Poi lei risponde 'che schifo', ma almeno lo sa :mrgreen:. Non va a cercare in google dove magari (senza magari) trova video porno che la turbano.


Gli USA sono il paese dove giovani menti che in Italia venivano impiegate per fare fotocopie, trovano l'opportunità di mettersi in gioco e fare la differenza. Avrà i suoi difetti, ma al momento è il posto migliore in cui nascere.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli USA sono il paese dove giovani menti che in Italia venivano impiegate per fare fotocopie, trovano l'opportunità di mettersi in gioco e fare la differenza. Avrà i suoi difetti, ma al momento è il posto migliore in cui nascere.


Per lavorare e andare avanti quando hai talento certo che sì. Per nascere non direi proprio. Molto meglio la cara vecchia Europa. Poi sull'andare fuori dall'Italia e vedere come si vive altrove (magari senza i soldi dei genitori) mi trovi perfettamente e assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, bella distorsione ... bellezza ...
> 
> ...


La bellezza che nasce non dalla volgarità ma da una adolescenza che fiorisce. Visto che conoscevi Hamilton immagino saprai che le sue modelle erano figlie di nudisti e praticavano nudismo. E non posavano per quelle foto. Cazzeggiavano in una villa sulla spiaggia dove lui le fotografava praticamente di nascosto. Penso non siano stati neppure pagati i genitori. Tu cosa ne pensi dei nudisti?

http://www.tesionline.it/consult/brano.jsp?id=26063


----------



## @lex (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La bellezza che nasce non dalla volgarità ma da una adolescenza che *fiorisce*. Visto che conoscevi Hamilton immagino saprai che le sue modelle erano figlie di nudisti e praticavano nudismo. E non posavano per quelle foto. Cazzeggiavano in una villa sulla spiaggia dove lui le fotografava praticamente di nascosto. Penso non siano stati neppure pagati i genitori. Tu cosa ne pensi dei nudisti?
> 
> http://www.tesionline.it/consult/brano.jsp?id=26063


che non si è obbligati a cogliere o a voler cogliere.ANZI


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *La bellezza che nasce non dalla volgarità ma da una adolescenza che fiorisce*. Visto che conoscevi Hamilton immagino saprai che le sue modelle erano figlie di nudisti e praticavano nudismo. E non posavano per quelle foto. Cazzeggiavano in una villa sulla spiaggia dove lui le fotografava praticamente di nascosto. Penso non siano stati neppure pagati i genitori. Tu cosa ne pensi dei nudisti?
> 
> http://www.tesionline.it/consult/brano.jsp?id=26063


Quella canzone faceva pena e non è degna degli stadio.


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella canzone faceva pena e non è degna degli stadio.


Era la colonna sonora del film Borotalco. I gusti sono gusti, a me degli Stadio piace "vai vai" e "ma chi te l'ha detto". Però anche anche "acqua e sapone" non è male.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Era la colonna sonora del film Borotalco. I gusti sono gusti, a me degli Stadio piace "vai vai" e "ma chi te l'ha detto". Però anche anche "acqua e sapone" non è male.


'Sorprendimi', che bel periodo che mi ricorda. L'ultima volta che ho amato e mi sono sentita amata davvero.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hamilton non voleva denunciare proprio niente, voleva fotografare ragazzine seminude.





Zod ha detto:


> La bellezza che nasce non dalla volgarità ma da una adolescenza che fiorisce. Visto che conoscevi Hamilton immagino saprai che le sue modelle erano figlie di nudisti e praticavano nudismo. E non posavano per quelle foto. Cazzeggiavano in una villa sulla spiaggia dove lui le fotografava praticamente di nascosto. Penso non siano stati neppure pagati i genitori. Tu cosa ne pensi dei nudisti?
> 
> http://www.tesionline.it/consult/brano.jsp?id=26063


Ciao 

Cosa penso dei nudisti? Il termine non lo conosco bene, non so se si riferisce ai FKK. 
Cioè, alla frequentazione di spiagge, dove si è nudi. Perciò, mi riferisco ora a questo. 
Non ci trovo nulla da dire, è una forma libera di muoversi in determinati ambienti ... 
E conosco dei nudisti. Ciò nonostante, sono persone molto riservate ... 
e non libertine e saltarelline. Poi, come in tutto, c'è di tutto ... 

Hamilton ha cavalcato l'onda del momento. In quel periodo stavano sorgendo i primi porno,
con minorenni che venivano sfruttati, vi era la rivoluzione o liberazione sessuale e un ramo 
di questa corrente si è molto legata alle foto di Hamilton. Le sue foto - tralasciando ora 
quella luce tpica che fa sembrare ... che si entra in un atmosfera di prolungamento 
nel tempo - rappresentano un mondo che viene lasciato alla fantasia di chi le osserva. 
Lo spirito "voyeuristisch" è un elemento fondamentale di quelle riprese, proprio perché
coglie l'intimo più intimo di una ragazzina, che però ancora in realtà non possiede ... 
Non possiede la seduzione, l'erotismo ecc. questi sono elementi che vengono da fuori,
proiettati o indicati come fare, per quelle foto. E qua sta il punto: lui denuncia di cogliere
l'intimità, quel momento di unione con la natura di una ragazzina e per fare ciò, 
bisogna avere tempo ecc. affinché si trova a suo agio ecc. ecc. ecc. ma se si osserva
bene il mondo delle ragazzine che ancora si trovano prima della soglia di entrare nello 
sviluppo, hanno un altro approccio con se e la loro natura. Quello che lui vuole far 
vedere, la naturalezza ... è una naturalezza falsificata, con elementi da donna adulta. 
Il nudo di una bambina-ragazzina è diverso ... non ha seduzione sessuale ... questo è il punto. 
Che non tutte le foto hanno questo elemento così chiaro e forte, mi sembra ovvio. 
Anzi, alcune foto ... le trovo molto vicine alla natura di una bimba-ragazzina. 
Altre ... proprio no, anzi ... la mano adulta è ben riconoscibile ... e qui si sorpassa,
secondo me, un limite molto delicato. Se "fai credere" che questa è la natura di 
una ragazzina ancora bimba ... l'occhio che osserve, ne può fare e dedurre quello 
che vuole ... lavora su due piani. Quelle foto sono da circoscrivere a quel periodo, 
nel nostro, non vanno bene ... siamo passati oltre e lo si ha anche stabilito finalmente. 

Sei padre di una ragazzina? ... Chiediti se ti piacerebbe che qualcuno che si ha frullato 
il cervello, osserva ... guarda tua figlia proiettando delle idee sulla sua natura e essere,
che ancora neanche ha lontanamente ... si faccia delle fantasie ... la vede "donna" ... 
Ti sentiresti lusingato?


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Zod,

un'ultima cosa ...
la cosa lampante è, che tutte le ragazzine che lui ha fotografato 
sono lunghe, slanciate e magre ... quasi una uguale all'altra. 
Ha prescelto chiaramente un certo tipo. Non ha colto la bellezza
di quell'età ... che è varia ... ha tanti colori e modi ... 


sienne


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> un'ultima cosa ...
> la cosa lampante è, che tutte le ragazzine che lui ha fotografato
> ...



ma poi può anche capitare che un fotografo si trovi "per caso" a fotografare una ragazzina nudista (e che i genitori non gli fracassino la macchina fotografica sulla testa), tuttavia questo fotografo, a fronte di millemila miliardi di fonti di bellezza e ispirazione che esistono al mondo, mi pare sia oltremodo monocorde:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Era la colonna sonora del film Borotalco. I gusti sono gusti, a me degli Stadio piace *"vai vai"* e "ma chi te l'ha detto". Però anche anche "acqua e sapone" non è male.


Affanculo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

*bella discussione*

veramente.
Oggi stavo riflettendo su una lettera che mi ha scritto ieri mia figlia.
Ogni tanto capita che i miei figli mi scrivano una lettera, un bigliettino quando sono confusi, spaventati o vogliono che l'oggetto del biglietto sia fonte di discussione.
Una roba tipo: so che sta cosa non ti piace, ma io vorrei farla, prima di dirmi di no pensa se non possiamo trovare un compromesso.
Vorrebbe fare una cosa con una sua amica. 
La sua amica... non è la ragazza che una madre sogna come compagnia per la figlia, già una volta l'ha messa in seria difficoltà.
Ma... è una ragazzina che invece, forse, avrebbe bisogno di una mano per togliersi da certe situazioni.
So che non spetta a me, invece mia figlia è convinta che spetti a lei, chiaramente.
Quindi mi ha chiesto di andare con loro.
Ci sto riflettendo su.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente.
> Oggi stavo riflettendo su una lettera che mi ha scritto ieri mia figlia.
> Ogni tanto capita che i miei figli mi scrivano una lettera, un bigliettino quando sono confusi, spaventati o vogliono che l'oggetto del biglietto sia fonte di discussione.
> Una roba tipo: so che sta cosa non ti piace, ma io vorrei farla, prima di dirmi di no pensa se non possiamo trovare un compromesso.
> ...




sei tu che conosci tua figlia ...
fidati di lei 
e dura in certe situazioni ...ma da soddisfazioni ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sei tu che conosci tua figlia ...
> fidati di lei
> e dura in certe situazioni ...ma da soddisfazioni ...


mi fido sì di mia figlia. Il problema è assumermi per alcuni giorni la responsabilità di una ragazzina che è ... fuori controllo e ha atteggiamenti autolesionistici.
Mia figlia lo sa benissimo, per quello mi ha scritto.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi fido sì di mia figlia. Il problema è assumermi per alcuni giorni la responsabilità di una ragazzina che è ... fuori controllo e ha atteggiamenti autolesionistici.
> Mia figlia lo sa benissimo, per quello mi ha scritto.


se puoi supervisionare tu......
nel sesno di non laqsciarle da sole, non per tua figlia ma appunto per altra.....
guarda...io a 15 anni feci adottare una mia maica da mia madre....lei una matta scocciata che il padre non voleva.....
lei aveva pero molto risapetto di mia madre quindi quando c era lei si comportava bene, era fuori, quando andavao in giro insieme che non si regolava......
non nego che a volte avrei voluto che mia madre fosse uscita con noi


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi fido sì di mia figlia. Il problema è assumermi per alcuni giorni la responsabilità di una ragazzina che è ... fuori controllo e ha atteggiamenti autolesionistici.
> Mia figlia lo sa benissimo, per quello mi ha scritto.



saprai cavartela ...
senza mai perdere di vista c he sei la mamma e non l'amica ...e soprattutto che sia chiaro 
per l'altra ...
non so se mi spiego...


scrivo ma non ho capito la situazione ...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> saprai cavartela ...
> senza mai perdere di vista c he sei la mamma e non l'amica ...e soprattutto che sia chiaro
> per l'altra ...
> non so se mi spiego...
> ...


ahahah sei strabuffa


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahah sei strabuffa



e basta però !!!:mrgreen:
qui si esagera!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> saprai cavartela ...
> senza mai perdere di vista c he sei la mamma e non l'amica ...e soprattutto che sia chiaro
> per l'altra ...
> *non so se mi spiego...
> ...


benissimo. La situazione è complicatina, è una ragazzina problematica, parecchio, di quello che combina anche mia figlia non sa tutto perchè è finita in giri bruttini, con gente molto più grande. Mah, stasera ne discuto con lei.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> benissimo. La situazione è complicatina, è una ragazzina problematica, parecchio, di quello che combina anche mia figlia non sa tutto perchè è finita in giri bruttini, con gente molto più grande. Mah, stasera ne discuto con lei.


sono situazioni che a volte, nonostante la buona volontà che ci si mette non hanno la risposta che vorremmo.certo averci provato è molto e il fatto che tua figlia te lo  chieda testimonia stima e complicità.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se puoi supervisionare tu......
> nel sesno di non laqsciarle da sole, non per tua figlia ma appunto per altra.....
> guarda...io a 15 anni feci adottare una mia maica da mia madre....lei una matta scocciata che il padre non voleva.....
> lei aveva pero molto risapetto di mia madre quindi quando c era lei si comportava bene, era fuori, quando andavao in giro insieme che non si regolava......
> *non nego che a volte avrei voluto che mia madre fosse uscita con noi*


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono situazioni che a volte,* nonostante la buona volontà che ci si mette non hanno la risposta che vorremmo*.certo averci provato è molto e il fatto che tua figlia te lo chieda testimonia stima e complicità.


esatto. Ho visto amici ruzzolare giù dalla china quando avevo l'età di mia figlia e so cosa prova e cosa vorrebbe. Ma so anche che, purtroppo, interrompere certi meccanismi è impossibile se manca la volontà da parte di chi li ha attuati. D'altra parte mi fa anche orrore l'idea di essere indifferente.

Però questa si impegna proprio a mettersi nei casini, mannaggia.
In soldoni, mia figlia e le sue amiche vorrebbe 'convincerla' a smettere una serie di comportamenti che deriverebbero da una situazione conflittuale con la madre.
La stanno coinvolgendo il più possibile e lei puntualmente ne combina una.
Già una volta sono intervenuta io ad evitare che si mettesse in una situazione spiacevole.
L'ultima volta invece è sfuggita alla loro 'sorveglianza' e hanno dovuto chiamare il 118.
Se mi piglio 'sta pesca, non lo faccio a cuor leggero.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto. Ho visto amici ruzzolare giù dalla china quando avevo l'età di mia figlia e so cosa prova e cosa vorrebbe. Ma so anche che, purtroppo, interrompere certi meccanismi è impossibile se manca la volontà da parte di chi li ha attuati. D'altra parte mi fa anche orrore l'idea di essere indifferente.
> 
> Però questa si impegna proprio a mettersi nei casini, mannaggia.
> In soldoni, mia figlia e le sue amiche vorrebbe 'convincerla' a smettere una serie di comportamenti che deriverebbero da una situazione conflittuale con la madre.
> ...


A volte basta far assaporare un clima diverso, far sperimentare relazioni valide con adulti, far sentire accettata e capita la sua individualità, offrire n modello di donna valido per "salvare" una ragazza.


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente.
> Oggi stavo riflettendo su una lettera che mi ha scritto ieri mia figlia.
> Ogni tanto capita che i miei figli mi scrivano una lettera, un bigliettino quando sono confusi, spaventati o vogliono che l'oggetto del biglietto sia fonte di discussione.
> Una roba tipo: so che sta cosa non ti piace, ma io vorrei farla, prima di dirmi di no pensa se non possiamo trovare un compromesso.
> ...



scusa l'intervento a gamba tesa, stile tackle scivolato, non voglio fare polemiche.
Ti sei chiesta come mai tua figlia, appassionandosi al problema di un'amica, non ne abbia
parlato *anche* con il suo padre ?
mi rendo conto che la mia uscita è spinosa, ma dopo la merda che a intervalli regolari
mi buttano addosso qui dentro, non mi aspetto quasi nulla di più.

Se invece tua figlia ne ha già parlato col padre, ritiro l'osservazione che risulterebbe superflua.
Non è polemica, è solo voglia di capire *perchè* le figlie adolescenti si rapportano in queste
spinose vicende con le mamme, quasi escludendo i padri (ovviamente a condizione che siano
 vivi o presenti). E un padre, se è una persona seria, non sarebbe in grado di dare un contributo?

grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte basta far assaporare un clima diverso, far sperimentare relazioni valide con adulti, far sentire accettata e capita la sua individualità,* offrire n modello di donna valido per "salvare" una ragazza*.


a beh, pinzellacchere, quisquilie, direbbe Totò. Io già ho la mission impossible di farlo per mia figlia, e io e lei siamo in confidenza. Nel senso che il rapporto tra noi è ovviamente al di sopra a qualunque incomprensione o scazzo che può capitare.
E, ovviamente, ci relazioniamo ogni giorno(+/-, col poco tempo che abbiamo)
Quello che hai scritto, data una ragazzina di cui so pochissimo e che mi conosce pochissimo mi fa venire i sudori freddi solo a pensarci, ci vorrebbe un supereroe.
O Anna dei miracoli.

Io già sudo freddo al pensiero di prendermi la responsabilità di portarla qualche giorno lontano da casa.
E non hanno 5 anni che mi devono tenere per mano, dovrebbero andare ad un evento, da sole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> scusa l'intervento a gamba tesa, stile tackle scivolato, non voglio fare polemiche.
> Ti sei chiesta come mai tua figlia, appassionandosi al problema di un'amica, non ne abbia
> parlato *anche* con il suo padre ?
> mi rendo conto che la mia uscita è spinosa, ma dopo la merda che a intervalli regolari
> ...


non è spinosa. Questa ragazza ha un conflitto con la madre. Io e mia figlia abbiamo avuto il nostro calvario presto, in merito. Lei è stata precoce. La conflittualità normalmente avviene con il genitore del proprio sesso proprio perchè c'è un'identificazione, credo. Io e lei di questo abbiamo parlato tanto. Ovviamente qualche scazzo c'è ancora ma ci abbiamo lavorato in modo consapevole, assieme, proprio partendo dall'amore che ci lega.
Poi io sono quella con cui lei fa shopping:mrgreen:
Ho fatto una battuta, ma lei è una giovane donna. C'è tutta una serie di cose di cui una giovane donna ha difficoltà a raccontare ad un uomo, anche se è suo padre.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> scusa l'intervento a gamba tesa, stile tackle scivolato, non voglio fare polemiche.
> Ti sei chiesta come mai tua figlia, appassionandosi al problema di un'amica, non ne abbia
> parlato *anche* con il suo padre ?
> mi rendo conto che la mia uscita è spinosa, ma dopo la merda che a intervalli regolari
> ...


credo che  ci si  rivolga a solo ad uno per volta ...
il che per un genitore dovrebbe essere considerato già una buona cosa ...
Poi spetta al genitore informato informare l'altro ..lasciando 
da parte inutili gelosie ...
IMHO


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è spinosa. Questa ragazza ha un conflitto con la madre. Io e mia figlia abbiamo avuto il nostro calvario presto, in merito. Lei è stata precoce. La conflittualità normalmente avviene con il genitore del proprio sesso proprio perchè c'è un'identificazione, credo. Io e lei di questo abbiamo parlato tanto. Ovviamente qualche scazzo c'è ancora ma ci abbiamo lavorato in modo consapevole, assieme, proprio partendo dall'amore che ci lega.
> Poi io sono quella con cui lei fa shopping:mrgreen:
> Ho fatto una battuta, ma lei è una giovane donna. C'è tutta una serie di cose di cui una giovane donna ha difficoltà a raccontare ad un uomo, anche se è suo padre.


ovviamente ringrazio e rispetto questo tuo rapporto "speciale"
(però tra mamme e figlie è un po' come giocare in casa davanti a 50.000 tifosi, o no ?).
Certamente una ragazzina o una adolescente può avere problemi a raccontare i fatti
suoi col padre, e comunque non negherai che la conflittualità spesso è diretta
verso entrambi i genitori, sia pure in diversa misura.
Ultima osservazione: la parola "padre" è messa proprio alla fine del tuo intervento, per me significa qualcosa.

PS ci sono babbi che fanno shopping con le figlie, basta saperci fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ovviamente ringrazio e rispetto questo tuo rapporto "speciale"
> (però tra mamme e figlie è un po' come giocare in casa davanti a 50.000 tifosi, o no ?).
> Certamente una ragazzina o una adolescente può avere problemi a raccontare i fatti
> suoi col padre, e comunque non negherai che la conflittualità spesso è diretta
> ...


nono, fidati che la conflittualità che una femmina ha con sua madre voi padri ve la sognate, pure con i maschi.
Poi io e lei abbiamo due caratteracci, ci diciamo tutto quello che pensiamo.
ma la posizione delle parole per me non significa nulla, stasera discuteremo la cosa noi genitori con lei, previo allineamento intra-genitoriale, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, fidati che la conflittualità che una femmina ha con sua madre voi padri ve la sognate, pure con i maschi.
> Poi io e lei abbiamo due caratteracci, ci diciamo tutto quello che pensiamo.
> ma la posizione delle parole per me non significa nulla, stasera discuteremo la cosa noi genitori con lei, previo allineamento intra-genitoriale, ci mancherebbe.



va bene, ce la sogniamo, lasciamo quindi a voi questo grande privilegio.
Buona conversazione, allora :up:


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma poi può anche capitare che un fotografo si trovi "per caso" a fotografare una ragazzina nudista (e che i genitori non gli fracassino la macchina fotografica sulla testa), tuttavia questo fotografo, a fronte di millemila miliardi di fonti di bellezza e ispirazione che esistono al mondo, mi pare sia oltremodo monocorde:singleeye:



Ciao 


mi è tornato in mente ... l'ho cercato e trovato. Lo so, sono lenta,
ma non m'interessava perché si era capito al volo ... 
ma qualche appunto l'avevo ancora ... 


Da una serie con il titolo "The Secret Garden", riporto un passaggio da lui descritto:

_"Ihr Körper trägt das Parfum der Jugend. Sanft wiegt sie sich von Seite zu Seite und spürt, wie ihre Brüste gegen ihre Arme reiben (…) Plötzlich rollt sie sich auf das kühle Gras und ebenso plötzlich zurück, auf das Handtuch. Da ist eine dämmernde Aufregung, als sie die Bewegung wiederholt. Die Beine mal eng zusammengepresst, dann gekreuzt. Da ist ein Druck auf ihren Schenkeln wie von einem Gewicht, und sie stellt sich vor, jemand wäre gekommen und läge auf ihr (…)"


_Traduzione ...

_"I loro corpi portano il profumo della gioventù. Dolcemente si culla da una parte all'altra e sente, come i suoi seni toccano le sue braccia (...) All'improvviso si rotola sul l'erba fresca, e così all'improvviso anche ritorna, sull'asciugamano. Vi è un'eccitazione crepuscolare, mentre ripete il movimento. Le gambe una volta strette, poi incrociate. Vi è una pressione sulle sue cosce come se ci fosse un peso, e lei s'immagina, che qualcuno fosse venuto e si fosse disteso su die lei (...)"_


Ehhh, si può meditare fino all'infinito ... che si tratta di arte e eros 
Quello che suscita, è voluto e ricercato ... 

Adesso basta però ... con questo David Hamilton ... 
lui stesso ha reso, con commenti tali, inconfondibile la sua opera ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (21 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mi è tornato in mente ... l'ho cercato e trovato. Lo so, sono lenta,
> ...


Se ha scritto davvero quelle schifezze sono d'accordo con te. Qual'è la fonte? Mi sembra strano, è in contraddizione con le sue opere e la sua natura di fotografo. Ed è orrendamente morboso.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a beh, pinzellacchere, quisquilie, direbbe Totò. Io già ho la mission impossible di farlo per mia figlia, e io e lei siamo in confidenza. Nel senso che il rapporto tra noi è ovviamente al di sopra a qualunque incomprensione o scazzo che può capitare.
> E, ovviamente, ci relazioniamo ogni giorno(+/-, col poco tempo che abbiamo)
> Quello che hai scritto, data una ragazzina di cui so pochissimo e che mi conosce pochissimo mi fa venire i sudori freddi solo a pensarci, ci vorrebbe un supereroe.
> O Anna dei miracoli.
> ...


Io di donne modelli validi ne vedo tantissime.
Tu sei una di queste.
Non bisogna essere la Levi Montalcini ma far sentire che, in mezzo alle difficoltà, si è orgogliose di sé e ce la si può fare.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ha scritto davvero quelle schifezze sono d'accordo con te. Qual'è la fonte? Mi sembra strano, è in contraddizione con le sue opere e la sua natura di fotografo. Ed è orrendamente morboso.




Ciao 

il testo è di Hamilton stesso. Lui aggiungeva alle sue serie dei commenti. 
Questo è un passaggio della serie "The Secret Garden". 
Vi è un giornalista che ha scritto su di lui - l'ho appuntato su questo passaggio - 
ed è Arno Frank. Ho controllato ed è un giornalista della rivista tedesca Spiegel. 

Dove vedi la contraddizione? Se osservi le sue opere, cosa vedi, tu? 

Hamilton in un certo senso, ha delle contraddizioni in sé. Essendo come scappato 
dall'Inghilterra si è poi rifugiato in Francia. E ha preso casa - una bella casa medievale - 
nel sud della Francia, vicino a Saint-Tropez. E guarda un po' ... evaso dalla 
mentalità stretta e rigida del suo paese, alla fine finisce proprio lì, dove la 
borghesia Inglese s'incontra ... alla Côte d'Azur. OK ... lasciamo stare. 

Bisogna dire però, che in confronto ad altri artisti dell'epoca con motivi simili,
lui non ha mai preteso o chiesto o fatto coincidere o quant'altro dei servizi dalle proprie modelle. 
Non dimentichiamo artisti come Sally Mann o Joch Sturges ... lì era diverso ... 
Ed è proprio questo che lo ha reso anche famoso ... Hamilton, entrava nella loro natura 
e la racchiudeva in una foto ... e con quell'aura di luce ... le rendeva immortali ed eterne. 
Ma molto partiva dalla sua mente e di come voleva vedere ... e non di come era ... 
Nell'insieme non bisogna dimenticare il suo periodo storico ... faceva comodo a tanti. 
Infatti, la massima critica che aveva incassato è stato che forse era un po' kitsch ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (21 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il testo è di Hamilton stesso. Lui aggiungeva alle sue serie dei commenti.
> Questo è un passaggio della serie "The Secret Garden".
> ...


Mi sembra strano che un fotografo usi anche le parole per esprimersi. Ok dare dei titoli alle foto, ma addirittura delle didascalie romanzate, non è proprio da fotografo. È come un mimo che ti dice prima cosa sta per mimare. Non ha senso. Poi le sue foto ritraggono angeli asessuati, quindi il testo che tu hai riportato è ancora più fuori contesto. Non vorrei che tu ti confondessi con opinioni di altri sulle sue foto. Altrimenti non ci sarebbe poi una grande differenza tra le sue opere e la pedopornografia. A quanto ne so le sue mostre fanno il tutto esaurito anche oggi. Quindi c'è qualcosa che non quadra. Ho cercato informazioni su google riguardanti l'opera da te citata ma non ho trovato nulla, solo commenti positivi di uomini e donne appassionati di fotografia.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mi è tornato in mente ... l'ho cercato e trovato. Lo so, sono lenta,
> ...


è un commento in contrasto con quello che ho sempre saputo di lui .sicura che gli appartenga?


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

comunque pure da regista hamilton ha seguito "il genere " .
 peggiorandolo
vedi "tenere cugine""


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un commento in contrasto con quello che ho sempre saputo di lui .sicura che gli appartenga?



Ciao Minerva,

non lo avrei postato. 
L'opera cioè, i suoi scritti non li ho. Non li ho comprati. 
Ma ho dei passaggi, che sono stati pubblicati durante la sua mostra qui ... 
Guarda, il fatto sta, che da una parte sta la sua "buonafede", questa non lo metto in dubbio. 
Ma l'aver travisato il succo dell'innocenza, della naturalezza ecc. sì. A me sembra ovvio. 
Proprio perché parte più da lui, che dal soggetto. E sono delle sue interpretazioni di quello 
che osserva ... mettendo però le modelle in quel "sentire". Vedi ad esempio la ragazzina 
coricata sul letto davanti allo specchio e che attraverso lo specchio guarda il fotografo 
(sembra che ti sta guardando) ... Non è una posa e intenzione naturale di una ragazzina. 

Nel tutto, come detto, non bisogna dimenticare il suo periodo. Lui è andato oltre ad altri,
ma rimanendo ugualmente nel ottica di un uomo che vede diversamente ... 
Da criticare? ... Una critica nel oggi risulta diversa che allora ... perché quel tabù
è stato rotto e nel frattempo si riesce a vedere meglio dietro le "Kulissen" ... 
Ma allora, era un disnudare di tanti tabù ... Ed oggi, si sa di più ... 
Alla fine, lui è un fotografo ... ha anche proiettato del suo ecc., ma il tutto si scontra
con un campo che non lascia tanti spazi d'interpretazione oggi, allora sì ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembra strano che un fotografo usi anche le parole per esprimersi. Ok dare dei titoli alle foto, ma addirittura delle didascalie romanzate, non è proprio da fotografo. È come un mimo che ti dice prima cosa sta per mimare. Non ha senso. Poi le sue foto ritraggono angeli asessuati, quindi il testo che tu hai riportato è ancora più fuori contesto. Non vorrei che tu ti confondessi con opinioni di altri sulle sue foto. Altrimenti non ci sarebbe poi una grande differenza tra le sue opere e la pedopornografia. A quanto ne so le sue mostre fanno il tutto esaurito anche oggi. Quindi c'è qualcosa che non quadra. Ho cercato informazioni su google riguardanti l'opera da te citata ma non ho trovato nulla, solo commenti positivi di uomini e donne appassionati di fotografia.



Ciao 

ok ... mi sono informata più precisamente, perché quello che ho è come uno abstract. 
Fa parte dei suoi manoscritti ... che si rifanno a delle raccolte di foto. È un suo racconto
(né ha scritti più di uno), la raccolta s'intitola tradotto "David Hamilton storie erotiche", 
questo passaggio lo trovi lì, come già citato nel capitolo o storia "The Secret Garden" ... 
che si rifà ad una sua raccolta di foto. 

Si, fanno il tutto esaurito, l'ho visto. Ma nulla toglie ... 


Comunque, in italiano non l'ho trovato ... qui il link del libro in tedesco ... 
Nella descrizione vi è riportato, che sono testi quasi sconosciuti di Hamilton ... 
C'è scritto anche altro ... 

http://www.amazon.de/Erotische-Geschichten-Bilder-David-Hamilton/dp/3896604589



sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Zod,

OT ... ricerche su google 

Quando sono troppo pigra per andare in una biblioteca universitaria,
faccio prima una ricerca su google. Ma mi servo di tutte le lingue che so,
e non sono poche - cinque. Proprio perché le informazioni sono 
ridotte e spesso unilaterali in una sola lingua. Google non assicura 
proprio per nulla una ricerca differenziata, bensì si incanala molto sul mainstream ... 
e sono testi o articoli così, non sempre, certo. C'è un sito di una banca-dati 
di studiosi e ricercatori, che pubblicano i loro lavori nelle varie lingue. Ora mi sfugge ... 
se mi torna in mente, lo posto. Contiene lavori molto interessanti su vari temi. 
Questo ... per i pigri ... 

Fine OT


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... mi sono informata più precisamente, perché quello che ho è come uno abstract.
> Fa parte dei suoi manoscritti ... che si rifanno a delle raccolte di foto. È un suo racconto
> ...


Forse sono da contestualizzare, leggevo da altre parti che all'epoca alcuni editori avevano tentato di trascinarlo verso pubblicazioni più hard e meno soft, ma che lui aveva preferito restare fedele alla sua filosofia di immagine. Alcuni suoi lavori potrebbero essere contaminati da tale spinta esterna, in un periodo in cui la pornografia veniva diffusa in massa. I suoi film ad esempio sono una cagata inguardabile. Oppure lo si può considerare un artista controverso, un po' sullo stile di D'Annunzio ad esempio. Comunque fino a che non avrò informazioni affidabili non lo citerò più.

Se la percezione comune fosse quella che Hamilton ha fatto della pedopornografia, e le sue mostre da trenta anni fanno il tutto esaurito, allora dovremmo farci domande difficili sulla sessualità nella cultura occidentale. 

Comunque innanzi ad una immagine, così come innanzi ad un quadro, una poesia, o nell'ascolto di una canzone, ognuno di noi ha sensazioni differenti, e ciò che conta non è tanto l'arte in se e chi la crea, ma ciò che suscita in chi la osserva. Ad esempio chi era presente a Tienanmen sostiene che il ragazzo che ha fermato la fila di carri armati non era un coraggioso pacifista ma un ex carrista un pò pazzo che voleva delle informazioni. Quell'immagine però è diventata storia. Un artista comunica con la sua arte, ma poi gli osservatori ne trasfigurano il significato originale per attribuirvene uno proprio, personale, legato alle sensazioni che tale arte gli suscita. Nel mio caso lo stile di David Hamilton mi piace perché ritrae la bellezza femminile pura, senza la contaminazione del sesso. Mi ricorda come vedevo le ragazze un po' più grandi di me quando ero bambino.

Non ho suoi libri e non sono mai stato alle sue mostre. L'ho citato come esempio per dire che non si può dare del pedofilo con troppa facilità.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse sono da contestualizzare, leggevo da altre parti che all'epoca alcuni editori avevano tentato di trascinarlo verso pubblicazioni più hard e meno soft, ma che lui aveva preferito restare fedele alla sua filosofia di immagine. Alcuni suoi lavori potrebbero essere contaminati da tale spinta esterna, in un periodo in cui la pornografia veniva diffusa in massa. I suoi film ad esempio sono una cagata inguardabile. Oppure lo si può considerare un artista controverso, un po' sullo stile di D'Annunzio ad esempio. Comunque fino a che non avrò informazioni affidabili non lo citerò più.
> 
> Se la percezione comune fosse quella che Hamilton ha fatto della pedopornografia, e le sue mostre da trenta anni fanno il tutto esaurito, allora dovremmo farci domande difficili sulla sessualità nella cultura occidentale.
> 
> ...


Non è che uno si rifiuta di fare porno per scelta morale ma perché fare porno è auto-collocarsi fuori dal circuito alto dell'arte.
La foto di Tienanmen non è solo una foto. La manifestazione fino a un certo punto è stata vista in diretta in tutto il mondo.
Se per te quelle foto di Hamilton non hanno connotazione sessuale hai un'idea della sessualità limitata.
Io ho all'opposto l'idea che rispetto al tema pedofilia ci sia molto estremismo e confusione e la confusione è utile a chi ha preferenze nei confronti di soggetti giovani che non vuole riconoscere come poco consoni.
La legge ha giustamente stabilito come criterio principale la differenza d'età.
Bambini dell'asilo è normale che si guardino e si tocchino non è lo stesso se con gli stessi agisce un dodicenne, che pure considereremo vittima se avesse contatti con un ventenne.
Un quarantenne che "ammira" una quattordicenne, anche vestita, desta giustamente sospetti.
Io avevo 5 anni quando un ventenne aveva ammirato le mie mani e avevo percepito che c'era qualcosa di sbagliato, pure se non aveva fatto nulla di perseguibile.


----------



## free (22 Marzo 2014)

questa è una foto-simbolo (non la definirei artistica) famosissima di una bambina nuda, che sicuramente non ha nulla a che spartire con la pedofilia vera o presunta
stesso alto valore simbolico della foto della piazza cinese, ma con un soggetto molto diverso e non fatto mettere nudo apposta...
il fatto invece che un fotografo decida di dedicarsi a ritrarre bambine nude e spesso nelle pose che desidera lui, non si può dire con certezza che non abbia nulla a che fare con la pedofilia, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> questa è una foto-simbolo (non la definirei artistica) famosissima di una bambina nuda, che sicuramente non ha nulla a che spartire con la pedofilia vera o presunta
> stesso alto valore simbolico della foto della piazza cinese, ma con un soggetto molto diverso e non fatto mettere nudo apposta...
> *il fatto invece che un fotografo decida di dedicarsi a ritrarre bambine nude e spesso nelle pose che desidera lui, non si può dire con certezza che non abbia nulla a che fare con la pedofilia*, secondo me


Chiarissima! :up:


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse sono da contestualizzare, leggevo da altre parti che all'epoca alcuni editori avevano tentato di trascinarlo verso pubblicazioni più hard e meno soft, ma che lui aveva preferito restare fedele alla sua filosofia di immagine. Alcuni suoi lavori potrebbero essere contaminati da tale spinta esterna, in un periodo in cui la pornografia veniva diffusa in massa. I suoi film ad esempio sono una cagata inguardabile. Oppure lo si può considerare un artista controverso, un po' sullo stile di D'Annunzio ad esempio. Comunque fino a che non avrò informazioni affidabili non lo citerò più.
> 
> Se la percezione comune fosse quella che Hamilton ha fatto della pedopornografia, e le sue mostre da trenta anni fanno il tutto esaurito, allora dovremmo farci domande difficili sulla sessualità nella cultura occidentale.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

se è stato chiesto di spingersi di più, vuol dire, che sul campo già stava ... 

Nessune domande. In quel periodo sorgeva anche la pornografia minorile ecc. 
Le sue opere sono circoscritte ad un determinato periodo storico e come tali
bisogna vederle. Uno scienziato di sessuologia, Magnus Hirschfeld,  ha definito 
il campo di Hamilton "parthenophilie" (il termine è in tedesco) e significa 
l'amore di uomini adulti per ragazzine che stanno nella pubertà. Sotto un 
punto di vista biologico sessuale, una reazione prevedibile, secondo lui. 

Sta qui il punto ... cosa suscitano quelle foto? Cosa? A te non suscitano sesso,
allora ti sentiresti lusingato se uomini osservassero tua figlia in tali posizioni,
perché coglierebbero la sua bellezza naturale ... una bellezza pura ... 
Strano, che parlavi prima di consapevolezza sessuale a quell'età ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è stato chiesto di spingersi di più, vuol dire, che sul campo già stava ...
> 
> ...


Vedo che siamo tornati a fare caccia alle streghe...

*Non vedo cosa centri mia figlia o me stesso in generale in questa discussione.* 

Tu hai parlato per prima di consapevolezza sessuale, io ti ho chiesto a quale età e mi hai parlato di 15 anni. Poi ti sei offesa perchè nel farti quella domanda ti ho messo in mezzo sul personale come hai fatto ripetutamente tu con me in tutta la discussione e come stai tentando nuovamente di fare ora parlando nuovamente di me e addirittura di mia figlia.

Io sono un po' stanco di questo modo di interloquire. Le conversazioni, come gli scacchi, hanno delle regole, non puoi fare mosse non consentite, per poi criticare l'avversario nel fare altrettanto, e poi tornare tu a ripeterle di nuovo.

Noto con disappunto un atteggiamento censorio e inquisitorio, che sembrava superato negli ultimi post ma che è tornato a rimanifestarsi in questo tuo ultimo e quella di Brunetta prima che a sua volta mi attacca sul personale. Io non ho paura di disquisire anche a livello personale, per quanto non sia il modo migliore, ma non possiamo nemmeno fare che voi possiate e io no.

Eviterei di ammorbarci ulteriormente a vicenda.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Vedo che siamo tornati a fare caccia alle streghe...
> 
> *Non vedo cosa centri mia figlia o me stesso in generale in questa discussione.*
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sai qual'è il segreto del mio successo con le donne?

Do sempre loro ragione....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (22 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> questa è una foto-simbolo (non la definirei artistica) famosissima di una bambina nuda, che sicuramente non ha nulla a che spartire con la pedofilia vera o presunta
> stesso alto valore simbolico della foto della piazza cinese, ma con un soggetto molto diverso e non fatto mettere nudo apposta...
> il fatto invece che un fotografo decida di dedicarsi a ritrarre bambine nude e spesso nelle pose che desidera lui, non si può dire con certezza che non abbia nulla a che fare con la pedofilia, secondo me


Questo è un reportage, come Tienanmen, quelli di Hamilton invece sono ritratti. Anche questa è una bellissima foto. Nel porre fine alla guerra del Vietnam questa immagine ha avuto grande importanza, insieme ad altre. Ha sensibilizzato l'opinione pubblica americana. Oggi le foto non bastano più.


----------



## Zod (22 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sai qual'è il segreto del mio successo con le donne?
> 
> Do sempre loro ragione....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci sono due modi per uscire vivi da una discussione con una donna:

- darle ragione
- fingersi morti


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono due modi per uscire vivi da una discussione con una donna:
> 
> - darle ragione
> - fingersi morti


Addirittura. Bisogna argomentare e sapere anche sdrammatizzare quando è il momento di farlo.


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Zod,

parlavo dello sviluppo biologico, non psicologico ... 

comunque, non porti argomenti, mi sembri un bimbo capriccioso,
che non riesce neanche a formulare una propria opinione. Perché
prendere se stessi come punto di riferimento e non riuscire a 
riportare un sentire sul genere ... la dice lunga ... 
Ti attacchi a ciò che leggi e lo prendi come oro colato ... 
continua da solo ... perché so leggere molto bene da sola ... 

ciao


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che uno si rifiuta di fare porno per scelta morale ma perché fare porno è auto-collocarsi fuori dal circuito alto dell'arte.
> La foto di Tienanmen non è solo una foto. La manifestazione fino a un certo punto è stata vista in diretta in tutto il mondo.
> *Se per te quelle foto di Hamilton non hanno connotazione sessuale hai un'idea della sessualità limitata.*
> Io ho all'opposto l'idea che rispetto al tema pedofilia ci sia molto estremismo e confusione e la confusione è utile a chi ha preferenze nei confronti di soggetti giovani che non vuole riconoscere come poco consoni.
> ...





Zod ha detto:


> Vedo che siamo tornati a fare caccia alle streghe...
> 
> *Non vedo cosa centri mia figlia o me stesso in generale in questa discussione.*
> 
> ...


Urca che attacco!!!
Volevo dire che è strano che non venga percepito l'intento erotico di quelle foto.
Il chiedere cosa penseresti "se tua figlia..." non è un attacco è un metodo di considerazione della realtà.
Forse è metodo di ragionamento tipico delle donne, può essere. Io mi domando sempre se una cosa mi riguardasse personalmente o se una situazione fosse ribaltata cosa penserei.
Questo perché è facile avere un'opinione influenzata grandemente da quello che noi siamo. E' un *tentativo* di trovare più oggettività.
Forse a Sienne, come a me, viene naturale riportare sul piano concreto.
Ad esempio io ho provato solidarietà per la Mussolini, poi, vista la sua reazione, la distanza che sentivo tra me e lei è aumentata proprio in virtù del mio tentativo di identificazione nella sua situazione e dal suo comportamento per me totalmente incomprensibile.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Addirittura. *Bisogna argomentare *e sapere anche sdrammatizzare quando è il momento di farlo.


:up:


----------



## Zod (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Urca che attacco!!!
> Volevo dire che è strano che non venga percepito l'intento erotico di quelle foto.
> Il chiedere cosa penseresti "se tua figlia..." non è un attacco è un metodo di considerazione della realtà.
> Forse è metodo di ragionamento tipico delle donne, può essere. Io mi domando sempre se una cosa mi riguardasse personalmente o se una situazione fosse ribaltata cosa penserei.
> ...


C'è modo e modo di sostenere una conversazione. Tu ti vesti di rosso ma usi intimo nero (ad esempio). Avrei potuto chiederti cosa faresti se un tuo figlio o un tuo nipote maggiorenne si ubriacasse e finisse a letto con una quattordicenne per trovarsi poi con la foto sul giornale con scritto "Pedofilo abusa di bambina". Lo additeresti anche tu? Oppure usi due pesi e due misure? È stata messa in mezzo mia figlia non appena ho detto di averne una, mi si è chiesto perché li giustifico...non le ricordo tutte quante. Io non scendo sul personale perchè tanto lo so che si finisce a insulti. Dovresti saperlo anche tu visto che hai cambiato nick per qualcosa del genere (altro esempio). Per me non è un problema, è stata una occasione per conoscere meglio te e Sienne. Tutti gli attacchi personali qui sopra sono solo un esempio sulle differenze nel metodo di conversare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo di sostenere una conversazione. Tu ti vesti di rosso ma usi intimo nero (ad esempio). Avrei potuto chiederti cosa faresti se un tuo figlio o un tuo nipote maggiorenne si ubriacasse e finisse a letto con una quattordicenne per trovarsi poi con la foto sul giornale con scritto "Pedofilo abusa di bambina". Lo additeresti anche tu? Oppure usi due pesi e due misure? È stata messa in mezzo mia figlia non appena ho detto di averne una, mi si è chiesto perché li giustifico...non le ricordo tutte quante. Io non scendo sul personale perchè tanto lo so che si finisce a insulti. Dovresti saperlo anche tu visto che hai cambiato nick per qualcosa del genere (altro esempio). Per me non è un problema, è stata una occasione per conoscere meglio te e Sienne. Tutti gli attacchi personali qui sopra sono solo un esempio sulle differenze nel metodo di conversare.


E' evidente che è un discorso ipotetico perché non ho idea di quanti anni tu abbia e credo non l'abbia neanche Sienne e neppure se tu abbia figli. Hai detto che hai una figlia? Quando? Mo me lo segno. Sei piuttosto egocentrico se pensi che io mi ricordi che hai figli. Sienne potrebbe essere più attenta di me. Io non ti ho detto nulla rispetto a tua figlia ma ho fatto un discorso di metodo di ragionamento In questo metodo che ho spiegato è compreso proprio considerare cosa penserei se fossi in posizioni diverse. Se ti interessa ti dico che non ho nipoti e i miei figli hanno sempre avuto storie con coetanei e quindi non si sono trovate in situazioni del genere e se facessero cose che giudico negative avrebbero il mio giudizio negativo.
Io ho parlato di differenza d'età e quindi trovo diverso ciò che fa un diciannovenne da ciò che pensa e fa un quarantenne o oltre.
Al resto non rispondo neppure.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

qui sta la grande differenza ... quando si tratta di minorenni,
di creature che non hanno la possibilità per vari motivi a tener 
testa o a capire certe cose ... le ritengo tutti figli NOSTRI. 
E come tali, vanno SEMPRE protetti ... SEMPRE ... 
E proteggerli, significa non fare di loro eventuali oggetti ... 
È una questione di sensibilità ... e di un senso verso il comune.
Il rispetto di decisioni altrui (di altri genitori, che permettono ... 
come nel caso delle foto) non per forza sta nell'accordo o ci 
esonera da qualsiasi responsabilità se diviene pubblico. 
Sono due piani ben differenti. 

Poi, se non si riesce a integrare nel discorso le varie informazioni,
che non sono punti di vista ... ma che fanno parte di un oggetto di 
esame, come la questione della legge ... la questione di periodi 
storici ecc. ... che spiega giustamente la fama tra altro, ma si 
rimane ancorati a voler dimostrare che ciò che valeva allora vale 
anche oggi ??? ... o non si è capito cosa si vuole dimostrare ... 
perché si continua a mischiare vari piani senza distinguo ... 
o forse è il rancore che detta ... comunque sia ... 
diviene impossibile ragionare ... ognuno rimanga con il proprio. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (23 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qui sta la grande differenza ... quando si tratta di minorenni,
> di creature che non hanno la possibilità per vari motivi a tener
> ...


Se Hamilton continua a fare tutto esaurito, se le case di moda propongono abiti succinti già per le bambine di nove anni, significa che è cambiato il modo ma non la sostanza. La legge c'è e nessuno la mette in discussione. L'ho scritto verso l'inizio aggiungendo che sta al giudice valutare i singoli casi. Quello che voglio dimostrare è l'ipocrisia di fondo, come consentire l'immatricolazione di auto che fanno i 250 km/H quando il limite massimo consentito per legge è 130. O si ammette l'esistenza di una ampia zona grigia e quindi si evitano giudizi morali e censura, ovvero il processo alle presunte intenzioni, oppure si riconosce che la società è pedofila ed esorcizza le sue colpe attraverso saltuarie cacce alle streghe.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se Hamilton continua a fare tutto esaurito, se le case di moda propongono abiti succinti già per le bambine di nove anni, significa che è cambiato il modo ma non la sostanza. La legge c'è e nessuno la mette in discussione. L'ho scritto verso l'inizio aggiungendo che sta al giudice valutare i singoli casi. Quello che voglio dimostrare è l'ipocrisia di fondo, come consentire l'immatricolazione di auto che fanno i 250 km/H quando il limite massimo consentito per legge è 130. O si ammette l'esistenza di una ampia zona grigia e quindi si evitano giudizi morali e censura, ovvero il processo alle presunte intenzioni, oppure si riconosce che la società è pedofila ed esorcizza le sue colpe attraverso saltuarie cacce alle streghe.


La società non è un monolite, la società è proprio il risultato della composizione di idee, interessi, istanze in conflitto tra loro.
Esiste una componente, sempre più residuale, che guarda alla giovinezza e poi alla pubertà e addirittura all'infanzia come terreno di caccia ed esiste una parte della società, che auspico diventi sempre più dominante, che si preoccupa di proteggere il suo futuro tutelando i minori.
Come questa parte possa essere definita "ipocrita caccia alle streghe" mi è incomprensibile.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

mi chiedo, cosa stiamo a fare qui ... 
visto che tradire in una coppia ... 
sembra essere una cosa normale ... 
lo fanno due su tre coppie ... 
ma cosa c'è da riflettere ... 
lo fanno quasi tutti ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (23 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi chiedo, cosa stiamo a fare qui ...
> visto che tradire in una coppia ...
> ...



In effetti è cosi, questa mattina mi davo della cretina da sola, ripensando a quanti colleghi ho conosciuto negli anni, e colleghe, di cui sapevo di molti loro tradimenti, eppure vivevo nel mio mondo convinta non fossero affari miei e la cosa non mi riguardasse per come ero.

Diciamo che oggi ho la consapevolezza che le coppie fedeli fedeli sono rare. Purtroppo.


----------



## Zod (23 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La società non è un monolite, la società è proprio il risultato della composizione di idee, interessi, istanze in conflitto tra loro.
> Esiste una componente, sempre più residuale, che guarda alla giovinezza e poi alla pubertà e addirittura all'infanzia come terreno di caccia ed esiste una parte della società, che auspico diventi sempre più dominante, che si *preoccupa di proteggere il suo futuro tutelando i minori.*
> Come questa parte possa essere definita "ipocrita caccia alle streghe" mi è incomprensibile.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWG8RqsjI88


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWG8RqsjI88


che risposta sgradevole


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWG8RqsjI88


Questo va bene per altri, non per me.
Nel contesto è inquietante.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

un po' sono senza parole ... perché di cosa stiamo parlando? Di cosa esattamente? ... Della nostra storia, in fin dei conti ... Noi facciamo ancora parte di quella generazione, che non è cresciuta sin da piccoli, da sempre ... in questo tumulto mediale e consumismo frenetico ... il mondo ha cambiato velocemente ... 

Gli anni '70 e '80 ... anni della decantazione ad alta voce della libertà. Una libertà, che è stata anche negoziata sull'immagine dei corpi dei bambini e ragazzini. Basta ricordare Lolita, e la spudoratezza nella controcorrente ... 
in sintesi sintesi ... 

Ma ci ricordiamo, come si diceva e si raccontava del uomo cattivo? E la fantasia lo coloriva in un certo modo: sicuramente grasso e che dal finestrino della sua auto cercava di dare le caramelle ... E le prediche, di non accettare nulla da uno sconosciuto ... Si sapeva e non si sapeva ... Anche se alcune di noi, hanno poi dovuto scoprire che il pericolo non era uno sconosciuto ... 

E nel divenire sociale si era aperto un dibattito sulla liberazione. I bambini dovevano essere liberi; la sessualità pure ... come era già stato detto dalla psicanalisi ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. E così si scaturì una provocazione sessuale anche esagerata, che faceva parte di quell'arma della contro-cultura ... vestirsi provocatoriamente, cantare testi osceni, muoversi spudoratamente ecc. ... inno totale alla libertà. 

Ma nell'insieme è stato una sfortuna ... qualcosa è andato storto. L'uomo cattivo ... grigio, anche lui si è liberato e trasformato. Lui - ma a volte anche lei - facevano anche parte della rivolta. All'improvviso, l'uomo grigio era comprensivo e non più grasso ... Naturalmente, nessuno immaginava o sospettava il formarsi di una rete fitta della pedofilia, che comprendeva persone da tutte le parti, da ogni strato sociale ... da ovunque. 

Per il nuovo uomo grigio, non esistevano parole, nessuna canzone, nessun segnale ... 

Era un collettivo uomo grigio ... uno che aveva sete di sesso, in una società oramai invasa dai media, che piano piano sin dagli anni '70 aveva iniziato a fantasticare su una nuova preda: la donna-bambina ... E così sorgevano come funghi i reportage sulle scolaresche, vari film alla Lolita, in veste di Nastassja, Shirley oppure Eva. Anche nelle foto morbide di Hamilton, il quale sosteneva di saper riconoscere una vergine dal fiuto ... dall'odore di essa. Oppure nei libri, come Josephine Mutzenbacher o film come Pretty Baby, o come "Proprio il padrino" ecc. ecc. ecc. che mostravano la stanchezza verso la borghesia, toccandola in un punto dolente ... 

Ma di fronte a tutto ciò, la borghesia s'indignava verso i ragazzi ... e non verso l'uomo grigio. Come se si fosse capovolto il rapporto di vittima e "aggressore". E l'altra parte? Quella parte finalmente libera? Cosa cercava esattamente? L'autodeterminazione? Il bimbo nelle comuni, come i Zaffaraia, dove i membri si facevano fotografare nudi ... ma in tutto questo, dove diavolo è finito il confine? Un confine tra un capitalismo mediale che si è preso come meta anche lo sfruttare sessualmente i ragazzini ... con la rete fitta dei nuovi uomini grigi ... e questo decanto di libertà e di ricerca di conferme per i desideri che provano già i bambini verso la corporeità? Un campo grigio ... un vasto campo grigio ... ma chi ne approfitta? ... 

Comunque, il confine tra la trasfigurazione e la criminalità si è spostato decisamente e notevolmente. E ovunque delle contraddizioni. In tutto questo e soprattutto il decanto alla nuova libertà, non ha saputo dare una morale ... e in questa atmosfera alla fine, si prendevano coloro la libertà, che avevano anche il potere di farlo ... 

E ora, si hanno i racconti, tanti racconti terrificanti ... di un Klaus Kinski, Roman Polanski, la madre di Eva Ionesco e tanti altri ... tanti tanti tanti ... con sfumature ben differenti ... 

E con tutto questo consumismo mediale, non si ha voluto legittimare la pedofilia, ma si è creato ugualmente una forte zona ... un vero campo ... grigio ... 
Oggi, in un mondo fortemente pornografico, non si può più parlare di libertà, liberazione. Almeno questo confine, il confine del potere e della violenza nei confronti dei bambini è stato delineato in gran parte. Ma non possiamo smettere di guardare ... di pensare ... di confrontare ... di rimanere in un discorso, perché lo sfruttamento sessuale e relazioni di potere ancora esistono ... E l'industria ha creato anche un terreno fertile su questa eredità, di mirare sui giovani: vestiti da lolita, i manga con i loro miti sessuali ecc. ecc. ecc. 
Ma siamo talmente presi ... da non so cosa, ma anche dalla indignazione, che non riconosciamo l'uomo grigio. 
Sessualità, potere e morale sono sempre stati in una diretta relazione. E anche se lo si sa da centinaia di anni non siamo in grado di fare veramente qualcosa ... Forse perché siamo abituati che il potere ha dei diritti ... 
Una cosa è certa, e lo sanno molto bene anche i uomini grigi ... loro conoscono bene il lato ombra delle isterie di oggi: alla fine l'indifferenza ... ognuno per sé ... 

Ma chi sono ... gli uomini grigi? ... 

Perciò, una mostra di Hamilton, va visto nel contesto storico ... di un periodo con tanti tumulti, con tante contraddizioni ... È una voce di quei anni, una testimonianza ... i nostri anni ... Quello che valeva all'epoca, oggi non vale più ... il sentire si è trasformato, sono subentrati delle leggi ... e tutto, senza togliere nulla all'arte di quell'epoca, all'espressione di quell'epoca ... non si rinnega la storia. È anche la nostra ... 
Ci sono anche mostre sul nazismo, se è per questo. Ma ciò non significa, che oggi sia "legale" dalla legge esserlo in termini attivi ... eppure, quelle mostre attirano tanto ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un po' sono senza parole ... perché di cosa stiamo parlando? Di cosa esattamente? ... Della nostra storia, in fin dei conti ... Noi facciamo ancora parte di quella generazione, che non è cresciuta sin da piccoli, da sempre ... in questo tumulto mediale e consumismo frenetico ... il mondo ha cambiato velocemente ...
> 
> ...


Stavamo parlando che la Mussolini sta incazzata perchè ha scoperto che suo marito ha un debole per le ragazzine...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un po' sono senza parole ... perché di cosa stiamo parlando? Di cosa esattamente? ... Della nostra storia, in fin dei conti ... Noi facciamo ancora parte di quella generazione, che non è cresciuta sin da piccoli, da sempre ... in questo tumulto mediale e consumismo frenetico ... il mondo ha cambiato velocemente ...
> 
> ...


Bellissima riflessione.
Ho rischiato di non leggerla.
Credo, rispondendo, di portarla in evidenza.
Oltre riflessioni storiche bisogno prendere posizione ora e scegliere chi deve essere protetto.
E chi è adulto e ha potere economico non ha bisogno di essere protetto e giustificato.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un po' sono senza parole ... perché di cosa stiamo parlando? Di cosa esattamente? ... Della nostra storia, in fin dei conti ... Noi facciamo ancora parte di quella generazione, che non è cresciuta sin da piccoli, da sempre ... in questo tumulto mediale e consumismo frenetico ... il mondo ha cambiato velocemente ...
> 
> ...


Grandissima, sienne.
Brava, Brune'.


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima riflessione.
> Ho rischiato di non leggerla.
> Credo, rispondendo, di portarla in evidenza.
> Oltre riflessioni storiche bisogno prendere posizione ora e scegliere chi deve essere protetto.
> E chi è adulto e ha potere economico non ha bisogno di essere protetto e giustificato.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandissima, sienne.
> Brava, Brune'.




Ciao 

grazie ... 

per fortuna avevo perso la parola ... :rotfl:
ero un bel po' "arrabbiata" ... :mrgreen: ... 

@ Bruni, 

:up:


sienne


----------

